# ♠ هما مكانين لعضوين ياتري هتختار مين ؟؟؟



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*سلام ونعمة :smil12:
شالله تكونوا بخير

بما اني بعشق الاسئله المحرجه
قولت انزل توبيك طويل عريض
كله اسئله محرجه:yahoo:

انا هختار اول عضو|ة واما يخلص يختار هو عضو|ة بعديه

وياريت تبقا الاجابة صارحه ووضيحه :smil12:
وياريت ملاقيش كلمة "مفيش" كتير هاه ماشي ؟:11azy:*
*
متشفيقين ؟
متشفيقين :t13:علي خيرة الله

يلا نبتدي بالاسئله :smil12:
*

*عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟ 
* *{{ .............. }} -- {{................}}*




*عـضـويـن كـسـولـيـن ؟
* *{{ .............. }} -- {{................}}*




*عـضـويـن تـقـدم لـهـم ورده ؟
* *{{ .............. }} -- {{................}}*






*عـضـويـن تـتـمـنـى حـالـيـآ تـلـتـقـى بـهـم ؟ 
* *{{ ............ }} -- {{.............}}*






*عـضـويـن ردودهـم تـنـشـط الـمـوضـوع ؟ 
* *{{ ............ }} -- {{.............}}*






*عـضـويـن هـادئـيـن ؟ 
* *{{ ................... }} -- {{ ................... }}*





*عضوين تحترمهم جدا ؟
* *{{ ..................}} -- {{ .................... }}*






*عضوين مفتقدهم ؟ 
* *{{ .................... }} -- {{ ..................... }}*






*عضوين دائما تواقيعهم جميله ؟
* *{{ ................. }} -- {{ ................. }}*






*عضوين صورتهم الرمزية بتعجبك ؟ 
* *{{ ................ }} -- {{ ........................ }} *




*عضوين دمهم خفيف ؟
* *{{ .................. }} -- {{ .................... }}*

​

*عضوين ردودهم جميله ؟*
 *{{ .................. }} -- {{ ...................... }}*​ 




*عضوين شخصيتهم رائعه ؟*
 *{{ ................... }} -- {{ ................... }}*​ 




*عضوين تتمنى ان تره ردودهم في موضوعك ؟*
 *{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 




*عضوين بيزيدوا نشاط للمنتدي*
 *{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 



*عضوين وجودهم اساسى فى المنتدي*
 *{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 


*عضوين مواضعهم جريئه *
 *{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 



*عضوين افكارهم تعجبك بكثره*
 *{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 


*عضوين تتمنى تقليدهم *
 *{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 



*عضوين ترتاح عندما ترى وجودهم فى المنتدي*
 *{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 



*عضوين لا تحب ان تتحدث لهم*
 *{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 



*عضوين ترى انهم يجاملوا فى ردودهم*
 *{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 



*عضوين زعلت على فراقهم من المنتدي*
 *{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 


*عضوين تحس انهم يستحقوا الاشراف فى المنتدي*
 *{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 



انا كدا خلصتي الاحراج قصدي الاسئله
شوفتوا الاسئله بسيطة خالص زي شكة الدبوس:smile01
وهختار في المشاركة الجاية اول ضييييف والحقه قبل ماينام:fun_lol:
​

ودي الاسماء اللي كانت معانا 
*رورو ايهاب*
*+إيرينى+*
*حبو اعدائكم*
*واثقه فيك يارب*
*مارياماريا*
*soul & life*
*tamav maria*
*AdmanTios*
*sherihan81
هشام المهندس
موكــــــــي*
kawasaki
Dona Nabil*
My Rock
oesi no
 عبود عبده عبود
johna&jesus
grges monir
Samir poet
candy shop
النهيسي
كلدانية
بنت الكنيســة
YOYO JESUS
Crazy Man
max mike
**+febronia+
+ميلاد العجايبي+
خريستوفوروســ*
MADOOO
elamer1000
*kalimooo*
*انت شبعي
روزا فكري
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2013)

اول ضيفه معانا جريئة في المواضيع دي
وهتبقا اجرأ في الموضوع داهون : )

حبيبة قلبي تؤامتشي 
رورو ايهـــــــــــــــــاب

المايك معاكي يارورو 
اتحفينا ههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اول ضيفه معانا جريئة في المواضيع دي
> وهتبقا اجرأ في الموضوع داهون : )
> 
> حبيبة قلبي تؤامتشي
> ...


*اشوف فيكى 6 ساعات صحيان 
بقولك عاوزة انام يا مفترية تدبسينى 
طب ينفع ارد بكرة :yahoo:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اشوف فيكى 6 ساعات صحيان
> بقولك عاوزة انام يا مفترية تدبسينى
> طب ينفع ارد بكرة :yahoo:*​


اه ينفع تردي بكرا
لاننا بكرا اصلا:yahoo:

رددددددي يلا في كرتونة اعضاء وراكي عايزين نحرجها:dance:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اه ينفع تردي بكرا
> لاننا بكرا اصلا:yahoo:
> 
> رددددددي يلا في كرتونة اعضاء وراكي عايزين نحرجها:dance:​



*ماشى والنعمة لوريكى على التدبيسة دى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ماشى والنعمة لوريكى على التدبيسة دى *​


يخربيتشك انتي لسه مردتيش:act23:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يخربيتشك انتي لسه مردتيش:act23:​


*خلاص جاية فى الطريق اهو بس المواصلات زحمة 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟ 
* *{{ .......عبود....... }} -- {{......د**ونا.........}}*




*عـضـويـن كـسـولـيـن ؟
* *{{ .........سبارو..... }} -- {{.......مينا البطل.........}}*




*عـضـويـن تـقـدم لـهـم ورده ؟
* *{{ .....باتو......... }} -- {{.......حبو.........}}*





*عـضـويـن تـتـمـنـى حـالـيـآ تـلـتـقـى بـهـم ؟ 
طب هما اكتر من اتنين 
انتى سمعت صوتك 
بتمنى بقى اقابلك على الحكيكة 
وموكا كمان 
* *{{ ........دونا.... }} -- {{......حبو.......}}*






*عـضـويـن ردودهـم تـنـشـط الـمـوضـوع ؟ 
* *{{ ......انا...... }} -- {{........انتى .....}}*
هههههههههههههههههههه



*عـضـويـن هـادئـيـن ؟ 
* *{{ .........سبارو.......... }} -- {{ ......رمسيس.......}}*





*عضوين تحترمهم جدا ؟
هما كل الى فى المنتدى  انتى عاوزة اتنين 
* *{{ ..........بابا صوت ........}} -- {{.....استاذ ايمن ... }}*




*عضوين مفتقدهم ؟ 
* *{{ ....شقاوة قلم .... }} -- {{ ....خادم البتول ..... }}*




*عضوين دائما تواقيعهم جميله ؟
* *{{........انتى ...... }} -- {{ .........كليمو ........ }}*






*عضوين صورتهم الرمزية بتعجبك ؟ 
* *{{ .........روما ....... }} -- {{.......حبو ....... }} *




*عضوين دمهم خفيف ؟
* *{{ .....حبوووو...... }} -- {{.......ايرينى ......... }}*

​

*عضوين ردودهم جميله ؟*
 *{{ .......ادمنتيوس ...... }} -- {{ ......استاذ ايمن ...... }}*​




*عضوين شخصيتهم رائعه ؟*
 *{{ ....بنت الكنيسة ..... }} -- {{ ....بوب كمبيوتر..... }}*​




*عضوين تتمنى ان تره ردودهم في موضوعك ؟*
 *{{ ......عبود......... }} -- {{ .........دونا ....... .}} *​ 




*عضوين بيزيدوا نشاط للمنتدي*
 *{{ .......انتى ........ }} -- {{ ........روما ........ .}} *​ 



*عضوين وجودهم اساسى فى المنتدي*
 *{{ ......روك......... }} -- {{ ........دونا........ .}} *​ 


*عضوين مواضعهم جريئه *
 *{{ ........عبود ....... }} -- {{ ........ايرينى ........ .}} *​ 



*عضوين افكارهم تعجبك بكثره*
 *{{ ......خادم البتول ....... }} -- {{ ........سوسو.... .}} *​ 


*عضوين تتمنى تقليدهم 
لا احبش اقلد حد 
احب اكون رورو *
 *{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 



*عضوين ترتاح عندما ترى وجودهم فى المنتدي*
 *{{ ......دونا ......... }} -- {{ ..........حبو...... .}} *​ 



*عضوين لا تحب ان تتحدث لهم
مفيش بس فى ناس ماليش كلام معاهم *
 *{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 



*عضوين ترى انهم يجاملوا فى ردودهم*
 *{{ ..استاذى النهيسى . }} -- {{ .استاذى حبيب يسوع .. }} *​ 



*عضوين زعلت على فراقهم من المنتدي*
 *{{ .......شقاوة قلم........ }} -- {{ .....مايكل كوكو.... .}} *​ 


*عضوين تحس انهم يستحقوا الاشراف فى المنتدي*
 *{{ .......انتى ........ }} -- {{ .........بوب كمبيوتر  ....... .}} *​ 



انا كدا خلصتي الاحراج قصدي الاسئله
شوفتوا الاسئله بسيطة خالص زي شكة الدبوس:smile01
وهختار في المشاركة الجاية اول ضييييف والحقه قبل ماينام:fun_lol:
​
*اشوف فيكى يوم من غير نوم قولى امين *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟
> * *{{ .......عبود....... }} -- {{......د**ونا.........}}*
> 
> 
> ...


طيب مانتي كويسة اهو اومال كنتي بتهربي ليه:smile01
بجد اجابات كلها جميله وفي مكانها الصحيح
معادا اني استاهل الاشراف دي
انا اخري استظراف:smile01

بجد نورتي يارورو 
ويلا احرجي حد قصدي اختاري حد :ura1:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب مانتي كويسة اهو اومال كنتي بتهربي ليه:smile01
> بجد اجابات كلها جميله وفي مكانها الصحيح
> معادا اني استاهل الاشراف دي
> انا اخري استظراف:smile01
> ...


*هههههههههههههه ايون امال انتى فاكرة ايه يابت 
انا دايسة فى كل حاجة 
احرج ايه العضوة اللى هختارها مينفعش تتحرج 
هى تحرج بسسسسسسسسس 
هختار ايروووووووو 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه ايون امال انتى فاكرة ايه يابت
> انا دايسة فى كل حاجة
> احرج ايه العضوة اللى هختارها مينفعش تتحرج
> هى تحرج بسسسسسسسسس
> ...


ايرووووووو
دا كدا اللعب هيحلوووووو:ura1::ura1:
منتظرينك ايتها الغلباوية:smile01​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟ 
* *{{ واثقة }} -- {{عبود}}*




*عـضـويـن كـسـولـيـن ؟- لا ما فيش حد كسول 
* *{{ .............. }} -- {{................}}*




*عـضـويـن تـقـدم لـهـم ورده ؟
* *{{ رورو }} -- {{شقاوة}}*






*عـضـويـن تـتـمـنـى حـالـيـآ تـلـتـقـى بـهـم ؟ 
* *{{ واثقة }} -- {{حبو}}*






*عـضـويـن ردودهـم تـنـشـط الـمـوضـوع ؟ - ما فيش حد معين (هو على حسب الرد)
* *{{ ............ }} -- {{.............}}*






*عـضـويـن هـادئـيـن ؟ 
* *{{ بنت الكنيسة }} -- {{ سبارو}}*





*عضوين تحترمهم جدا ؟
* *{{ عبود}} -- {{ أيموندد }}*






*عضوين مفتقدهم ؟ 
* *{{ روز }} -- {{ شقاوة }}*






*عضوين دائما تواقيعهم جميله ؟
* *{{ مش عارفة }} -- {{ فبرونيا }}*






*عضوين صورتهم الرمزية بتعجبك ؟ 
* *{{ فبرونيا }} -- {{ رورو }} *




*عضوين دمهم خفيف ؟
* *{{ واثقة }} -- {{ رورو }}*

​

*عضوين ردودهم جميله ؟*
 *{{ أيموندد }} -- {{ روك }}*​ 




*عضوين شخصيتهم رائعه ؟*
*لو إختارت 2 بس يبقى ظلم 
لأن الجل شخصيتهم رائعة*
 *{{ ................... }} -- {{ ................... }}*​ 




*عضوين تتمنى ان تره ردودهم في موضوعك ؟*
 *{{ عبود }} -- {{ صوت}} *​ 




*عضوين بيزيدوا نشاط للمنتدي*
 *{{ عبود }} -- {{ واثقة}} *​ 



*عضوين وجودهم اساسى فى المنتدي*
 *{{ روك }} -- {{ دونا و امة}} *​ 


*عضوين مواضعهم جريئه *
 *{{ عبود }} -- {{ إيرينى}} *​ 



*عضوين افكارهم تعجبك بكثره*
 *{{ أيموندد }} -- {{ روك}} *​ 


*عضوين تتمنى تقليدهم *
ولا واحد
 *{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 



*عضوين ترتاح عندما ترى وجودهم فى المنتدي*
كل الأعضاء الجدد
 *{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 



*عضوين لا تحب ان تتحدث لهم*
كل المشرفين
 *{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 



*عضوين ترى انهم يجاملوا فى ردودهم*
 *{{ حبيب يسوع }} -- {{ حبيب يسوع}} *​ 



*عضوين زعلت على فراقهم من المنتدي*
 *{{ شقاوة }} -- {{ كريتك}} *​ 


*عضوين تحس انهم يستحقوا الاشراف فى المنتدي*
 *{{ واثقة }} -- {{ رورو}} *​ 



انا كدا خلصتي الاحراج قصدي الاسئله
شوفتوا الاسئله بسيطة خالص زي شكة الدبوس:smile01
وهختار في المشاركة الجاية اول ضييييف والحقه قبل ماينام:fun_lol:
​
​

*جاهدت الجهاد الحسن أكملت السعى و أخيرا قد وضع لى إكليل البر​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*



عضوين مواضعهم جريئه 
 {{ عبود }} -- {{ إيرينى}} 

أنقر للتوسيع...

ياواد ياجري ههههه

*
*



عضوين ترى انهم يجاملوا فى ردودهم
 {{ حبيب يسوع }} -- {{ حبيب يسوع}} 

أنقر للتوسيع...

طيب الاسم الاولاني وماشي
انما التاني دا ايه صدي صوت هههههه


**



عضوين تحس انهم يستحقوا الاشراف فى المنتدي
 {{ واثقة }} -- {{ رورو}} 

أنقر للتوسيع...

رورو تستاهل اشراف
انما انا استظراف ههههه

بجد شكرا ليكي ياايرو
بس انا مستهلش ولا مكان من اللي حطيتي اسمي فيهم

اجاباتك كانت جميله جداا
واستاذ عبود كان مكستح الاجابات بدون منازع ههههههههه

يلا بقا دبسيلنا حد وراكي
ياتري مين ؟
*​​​​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*يلا يا حبو​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*عضوين تحس انهم يستحقوا الاشراف فى المنتدي*
 *{{ واثقة }} -- {{ رورو}} 

رورو مين النمرة غلط يا عماد
*​​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يلا يا حبو​*


حبوووووووو
لالالالالا دا كدا ظاطت:ura1::ura1:

يلا هااتوهاا ههههههههههه​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 نوفمبر 2013)

مين هاتوهالى دى--
 و انتى يا استاذا قفلتى بروفايلك-- رميتى القنبله و هربتى ماشى ماشى--

 و انتى يا ايرو -- اتسحب منك إكليل البر بعد التدبيسه الى دبستيهالى دى ههههههههههههههه
 اعمل ايه بس
 دا ايه الاحراج ده---
طب سبونى بئا  احاول اظبت كدا و ارجع لكم تانى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟ *
*{{ .......عبود....... }} -- {{...... دونا -ايمن**.........}}*​ 



*عـضـويـن كـسـولـيـن ؟*
*{{ .........جورج اوسى..... }} -- {{.......مينا البطل.........}}*​




*عـضـويـن تـقـدم لـهـم ورده ؟*
*{{ .....عبير الورد......... }} -- {{.......راشى.........}}*​ 




*عـضـويـن تـتـمـنـى حـالـيـآ تـلـتـقـى بـهـم ؟ *
*هما كتير منهم امه و نيتتا و عبير *
*{{ ........رورو.... }} -- {{......باتو.......}}*​ 





*عـضـويـن ردودهـم تـنـشـط الـمـوضـوع ؟ *
*{{ ......ايرو-عبود...... }} -- {{........رورو-باتو .....}}*​ 
​ 

*عـضـويـن هـادئـيـن ؟ *
*{{ .........سبارو-اورجيانوس.......... }} -- {{ ......ايموندد- ابوتاربو.......}}*​ 




*عضوين تحترمهم جدا ؟*
*بحترم الكل-- بس اقول لك اتنين منهم*
*{{ ..........النهيسى -حبيب يسوع-جاجاجورج........}} -- {{.... ابى صوت.... }}*
* اهو ادينى التزمت بإتنين بس هههههههههههههههه*​ 



*عضوين مفتقدهم ؟ *
*{{ ....شقاوة قلم - ديزرت روز-اميليا.... }} -- {{ ....خادم البتول - المفدى-كريتيك..... }}*
*مش عارفا التزم باتنين بث *​ 



*عضوين دائما تواقيعهم جميله ؟*
*{{........فبرونيا - كريس...... }} -- {{ .........رورو-باتو ........ }}*​ 





*عضوين صورتهم الرمزية بتعجبك ؟ *
*{{ .........ابوتاربو ....... }} -- {{.......موكى ....... }} *​ 



*عضوين دمهم خفيف ؟*
*{{ ....-دونا.رورو-باتو- ايرو...... }} -- {{.......عبود - ايمن ......... }}*​ 





*عضوين ردودهم جميله ؟*
*{{ .......امه- موكى-وايت ...... }} -- {{ .....-.استاذ ايمن- ادمنتيوس -عبود...... }}*​ 





*عضوين شخصيتهم رائعه ؟*
*{{ .....استاذ ايمن- ادمنتيوس .... }} -- {{ ....عبود- خادم البتول- دونا..... }}*​ 





*عضوين تتمنى ان تره ردودهم في موضوعك ؟*
*بتمنى ارى رضود كل الاعضاء*
*{{ ............... }} -- {{ ......... ....... .}} *​ 





*عضوين بيزيدوا نشاط للمنتدي*
*{{ .......ايرو-عبود ........ }} -- {{ ........رورو-باتو ........ .}} *​ 




*عضوين وجودهم اساسى فى المنتدي*
*{{ ......روك......... }} -- {{ ........دونا-امه........ .}} *​ 



*عضوين مواضعهم جريئه *
*{{ ........عبود ....... }} -- {{ ........ايرينى ........ .}} *​ 




*عضوين افكارهم تعجبك بكثره*
*{{ ......خادم البتول ....... }} -- {{ ........ايمن .... .}} *​ 



*عضوين تتمنى تقليدهم *
*{{ ....عياد........... }} *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اقلده فى سرعه حل اللغز هههههههههههههه*
*نفسى اعرف ايه جهاز المراقبه بتاعك ههههههههههههههههه*​ 
*عضوين ترتاح عندما ترى وجودهم فى المنتدي*
*{{ ......دونا ......... }} -- {{ ..........امه...... .}} *​ 




*عضوين لا تحب ان تتحدث لهم*
*مممممممم ممكن اقول الاعضاء الى بحس انهم مش طايقين التحدث معى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بس عن نفسى بحب اتحدث و اهزر و ارخم على الكل*
*{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 




*عضوين ترى انهم يجاملوا فى ردودهم*
*{{ استاذى النهيسى }} -- {{ .استاذى حبيب يسوع .. }} *
*بحسهم بيشجعوا و خصوصا الاعضاء الجدد-- يعنى مش مجامله من باب المجمله و سلام لا شىء بيكون عاجبهم و بيجاملو بكلمات بسيطه اوى و فيها محبه جميله--*​ 




*عضوين زعلت على فراقهم من المنتدي*
*{{ .......خادم البتول - شقاوه-لولو........ }} -- {{ ....نيفو..... .}} *​ 



*عضوين تحس انهم يستحقوا الاشراف فى المنتدي*
*{{ ......رورو ........ }} -- {{ .........واثقه....... .}} *​ 



ايه انا كدا خلصت!!
هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 نوفمبر 2013)

طباخ السم لازم يدوقه

 يبقى اختارك انتى يا بتوووووووووول
ومن حفره فحرتا لاخيه-- تكعبل هو فيه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2013)

لالا حبو انتي نصابة وبتخمي في اللعبه علي فكرة
والدور دا لازم يتعاد
انا بقول مكان لعضوين بسسس
مش لعضوين بمنافعهم:smile01:smile01

بس هعديها المره دي 
بس مش عايزين خم تاني بعد كدا
اللعب لعب برضو:smile01

نورتي بجد وكل اجاباتك جميله وفي مكانها
معادا اسمي مكانش في مكانة خالص​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> طباخ السم لازم يدوقه
> 
> يبقى اختارك انتى يا بتوووووووووول
> ومن حفره فحرتا لاخيه-- تكعبل هو فيه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


اتكعبل ايه واتشنكل ايه بس:thnk0001:

تختريني ازاي وانا الريسة هنا
يعني لازم يكون في شرعيه:smile01

وانا اللي فكرت نفسي زكية وهدبس الناس ومحدش هيقدر يدبسني

بس اعمل ايه لامفرررر
سامية واحمد وهبقا اجاوب:t23:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2013)

>





> *عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟
> * *{{ .......استاذ عبود....... }} -- {{......استاذ ايمن........}}*
> 
> 
> ...


تمت بحمد الله:giveup:

الله يكون في عون اللي قبلي واللي بعدي الصراحه:smile01​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2013)

انا هختار 
ماريا ماريا
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*اللى هيقول بتول قالت شرعية كام مرة فى الخطاب ده 
يووووووه فى الموضوع هياخد 75 قرش *​


----------



## +ماريا+ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟ 
{{ استاذ ايمن.. }} -- {{..استاذ الكرمه الصغيره وكمان شيريهان.}}




عـضـويـن كـسـولـيـن ؟
{{ ...سبارو.... }} -- {{.وسمعان القيروانى .}}




عـضـويـن تـقـدم لـهـم ورده ؟
{{ استاذه امه. }} -- {{..واستاذ صوت.}}






عـضـويـن تـتـمـنـى حـالـيـآ تـلـتـقـى بـهـم ؟ 
كتير 
{{ بنت النور-ايرينى- بنت الكنيسه}} -- {{. تماف ماريا -واثقه-نيفيان }}






عـضـويـن ردودهـم تـنـشـط الـمـوضـوع ؟ 
{{ تماف ماريا }} -- {{....ايرينى }}






عـضـويـن هـادئـيـن ؟ 
{{ .سبارو.. }} -- {{ بنت الكنيسه .. }}





عضوين تحترمهم جدا ؟
كل الاعضاء طبعا وعلى راسهم 
{{ ....استاذ صوت..}} -- {{ ..دونا نبيل  }}






عضوين مفتقدهم ؟ 
{{ هانا مونتانا }} -- {خادم البتول.}}






عضوين دائما تواقيعهم جميله ؟
{{ ..واثقه فيك يارب  }} -- {{ .رورو ايهاب }}






عضوين صورتهم الرمزية بتعجبك ؟ 
{{ .حبيب يسوع. }} -- {{ .كلدانيه.. }} 




عضوين دمهم خفيف ؟
{{ ...واثقه . }} -- {{ حبو }}




عضوين ردودهم جميله ؟
{{ادمنتيوس. }} -- {{ .ماما كاندى . }}





عضوين شخصيتهم رائعه ؟
{{ استاذ النهيسى. }} -- {{ .ادمنتيوس... }}





عضوين تتمنى ان تره ردودهم في موضوعك ؟
{{ استاذ صوت }} -- {{ .استاذه امه}}





عضوين بيزيدوا نشاط للمنتدي
{{ رورو ايهاب.}} -- {{ تماف ماريا .}}




عضوين وجودهم اساسى فى المنتدي
{{ نيفيان. }} -- {{ ماى روك .}}



عضوين مواضعهم جريئه 
{{ايرينى }} -- {{ استاذ عبود .}}




عضوين افكارهم تعجبك بكثره
{{ادمنيوس}} -- {{ تماف ماريا.}}



عضوين تتمنى تقليدهم 
مش تقليدهم لكن اتمنى اكون تلميذه عندهم
{{ استاذه امه }} -- {{ واستاذ صوت .}}




عضوين ترتاح عندما ترى وجودهم فى المنتدي
{{ كلدانيه. }} -- {{ مارى نعيم .}}




عضوين لا تحب ان تتحدث لهم
هما عارفين نفسهم بقى هههه
لا مفيش 
{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}}




عضوين ترى انهم يجاملوا فى ردودهم

( ابن يسوعنا}} -- {{ .نجم المنتدى .}}




عضوين زعلت على فراقهم من المنتدي
{{ديزرت روز }} -- {{ .شقاوة قلم. .}}



عضوين تحس انهم يستحقوا الاشراف فى المنتدي
{{ .ايرينى. }} -- {{ مارى نعيم .}}


----------



## +ماريا+ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

اوك واثقه على التدبيسه دى 
هتتردلك يا شابه قريب 
ههههههههه
انا هختار اللى بعدى نيفيان (سول اندلايف)


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2013)

نورتي ياماريا 
اجابتك كلها جميله وفي مكانها حقيقي
الا اسمي اكيد 
بشكرك يامرمر بجد

وطبعا احنا في انتظار نيفو سابقا
وسول اندلايف حاليا : )​


----------



## soul & life (20 نوفمبر 2013)

يا حول العالم  انا مردتش اعمل تقييم لبتول واستخبيت جانب الحيط علشان الموضوع المحرج قصدى الممتع ده هههههههههه ما علينا اشكرك اختى ماريا 
اشكرك يا بتول وافكارك ومواضيعك تجننننننننننن   استنوا بقا اظبط الدنيا  وارجعلكم


----------



## soul & life (20 نوفمبر 2013)

عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟ 
{{ .....استاذ ايمن......... }} -- {{.....الكرمة الصغيرة +AdmanTios ..........}}




عـضـويـن كـسـولـيـن ؟
{{ ......مينا البطل او البابا........ }} -- {{......oesi.......}}




عـضـويـن تـقـدم لـهـم ورده ؟
{{ ....استاذ ايمن......... }} -- {{....ماما أمة............}}






عـضـويـن تـتـمـنـى حـالـيـآ تـلـتـقـى بـهـم ؟ 
{{ ....واثقة+ روزا+ رورو+ روزى+ حبوا+ ماريا ........ }} -- {{..دونا +ماما أمة +  ........}}

كفاية كده علشان مكونش كسرت قواعد اللعبة 






عـضـويـن ردودهـم تـنـشـط الـمـوضـوع ؟ 
{{ .واثقة ورورو........... }} -- {{...ايرينى ..........}}






عـضـويـن هـادئـيـن ؟ 
{{ ........ماريا ........... }} -- {{ .............AdmanTios...... }}





عضوين تحترمهم جدا ؟
{{ .....ماما أمة + استاذ ايمن.............}} -- {{ بابا.. صوت + بابا حبيب يسوع + استاذ النهيسى  {{


عضوين مفتقدهم ؟ 
{{ ........ايمليا + nevena............ }} -- {{ .شقاوة ................... }}






عضوين دائما تواقيعهم جميله ؟
{{ ......رورو........... }} -- {{ ...واثقة.............. }}






عضوين صورتهم الرمزية بتعجبك ؟ 
{{ ......رورو + واثقة.......... }} -- {{ ........استاذ ايمن................ }} 




عضوين دمهم خفيف ؟
{{ .....وااثقة + رورو............. }} -- {{...ايرينى + حبوا.............. }}




عضوين ردودهم جميله ؟
{{...ماما أمة + استاذ ايمن............. }} -- {{ ..بابا صوت +...........AdmanTios.... }}





عضوين شخصيتهم رائعه ؟
{{ .....استاذ ايمن + واثقة.............. }} -- {{ ....AdmanTios..+ ماما أمة........ }}





عضوين تتمنى ان تره ردودهم في موضوعك ؟
{{ ........AdmanTios + استاذ ايمن....... }} -- {{ ..ماما أمة + ...و.كلكم .......... .}}







عضوين بيزيدوا نشاط للمنتدي
{{...روزى + واثقة........... }} -- {{ ..رورو + مارى نعيم.............. .}}




عضوين وجودهم اساسى فى المنتدي
{{ ...روك + استاذ ايمن............ }} -- {{ ..ماما أمة + بابا صوت.............. .}}



عضوين مواضعهم جريئه 
{{ ...ايرينى............ }} -- {{ ....عبوود............ .}}




عضوين افكارهم تعجبك بكثره
{{ ........AdmanTios....... }} -- {{ ....استاذ ايمن + مامتى أمة............ .}}



عضوين تتمنى تقليدهم 
{{ .......ماما أمة ........ }} -- {{ ......ماما كاندى...... .}} لالامبحبش التقليد لكنهم قدوة 




عضوين ترتاح عندما ترى وجودهم فى المنتدي
{{ .......استاذ ايمن + روك........ }} -- {{ ماما أمة + بابا صوت صارخ................ .}}




عضوين لا تحب ان تتحدث لهم
{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} اللى مبعرفهوش كويس واقلق من ردوده ببتعد عنه تماما بدون ذكر اسماء 




عضوين ترى انهم يجاملوا فى ردودهم
{{ ..بابا حبيب يسوع ............. }} -- {{ ....استاذ النهيسى............ .}}




عضوين زعلت على فراقهم من المنتدي
{{ ...شقاوة............ }} -- {{ nevena  ,ايميليا................ .}}



عضوين تحس انهم يستحقوا الاشراف فى المنتدي
{{ ..........AdmanTios..... }} -- {{ ................ .}} 

سامحونى الاشراف مبيمنحش لاى حد لازم يكون فى قدرات خاصة مش مجرد تنزيل مواضيع وبس فعلشان كده من رأيى مش كتير مننا ينفع اشراف مجرد رأى مفيناش من ضرب  ههههه
اخيرااا خلصت الاسئلة اتمنى مكونش زعلت حد منكم و يارب اكون دايما خفيفة على قلوبكم
اختار اللى بعدى حبيبتى تماف ماريا


----------



## tamav maria (20 نوفمبر 2013)

صدقوني انا محتاره انا بحب موضيع الكل ومعجبه بالكل 
يعني ما عنديش خيار وفقوس هنا
بس ها اعمل ايه ما باليد حيله هههههههههه
ميرسي يانيفو يااختشي ع التدبيسه

*عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟ 
* *{{ عبود- ايمن.. }} -- {{..ادمن تيوس - دانون (دونا)}}*



*عـضـويـن كـسـولـيـن ؟
* *{{ .......سبارو ....... }} -- {{.......البابا.........}}*




*عـضـويـن تـقـدم لـهـم ورده ؟
* *{{ ....ماما كاندي }} -- {{..دونا- نيفيان}}*

*عـضـويـن تـتـمـنـى حـالـيـآ تـلـتـقـى بـهـم ؟ 
* *{{دونا - حبو - ماريا ماريا -  }} -- {{كواساكي - خريستفورس - ابن يسوعنا 


* 


*عـضـويـن ردودهـم تـنـشـط الـمـوضـوع ؟ 
* *{{ .عبود - ايمن - دونا  }} -- {{.ادمن تيوس - بيس 86}}*






*عـضـويـن هـادئـيـن ؟ 
* *{{ .....ادمن تيوس - سبارو.. }} -- {{ ..ماريا ماريا..- حبو }}*





*عضوين تحترمهم جدا ؟
* *{{ ......ايموندد............}} -- {{ .......ادمن تيوس..*





*عضوين مفتقدهم ؟ 
* *{{ ...شقاوات ... }} -- {{ .....ديزرت روز.- الملكه هيلانه.. }}*






*عضوين دائما تواقيعهم جميله ؟
* *{{ .خريستفوروس .. }} -- {{ ......فيبرونيا.. }}*






*عضوين صورتهم الرمزية بتعجبك ؟ 
* *{{ .......حبو......... }} -- {{ ..........رورو.............. }} *




*عضوين دمهم خفيف ؟
* *{{ ..واثقه - رورو . }} -- {{ ....كواساكي .. }}*

​

*عضوين ردودهم جميله ؟*
 *{{ .ايمونديد..-..ادمن تيوس... }} -- {{.....الكرمه الصغيره..- حبيب يسوع}}*​ 




*عضوين شخصيتهم رائعه ؟

كتير مش عاوزه اظلم اي حد
*  *{{ ................... }} -- {{ ................... }}*​ 
*عضوين تتمنى ان تره ردودهم في موضوعك ؟*
 *{{ ..ادمن تيوس - دونا }} -- {{ .ايمونديد - النهيسي... .}} *​ 


*عضوين بيزيدوا نشاط للمنتدي*
 *{{ ......عبود - ايمونديد..- كوساكي. }} -- {{ ...واثقه -رورو - ايريني  .}} *​ 



*عضوين وجودهم اساسى فى المنتدي*
 *{{ ......روك........ }} -- {{ ......ايمونديد - دونا.......... .}} *​ 


*عضوين مواضعهم جريئه *
 *{{ ...ايريني -واثقه............ }} -- {{ .......عبود......... .}} *​ 



*عضوين افكارهم تعجبك بكثره*
 *{{ ......عبود ......... }} -- {{ .....ايريني-  .}} *​ 


*عضوين تتمنى تقليدهم 
ما احبش اقلد اي حد
*  *{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 



*عضوين ترتاح عندما ترى وجودهم فى المنتدي*
 *{{ ......روك......... }} -- {{ ......دونا.......... .}} *​ 



*عضوين لا تحب ان تتحدث لهم
*  *{{ .......مافيش ........ }} -- {{ .......اي حد......... .}} *​ 



*عضوين ترى انهم يجاملوا فى ردودهم*
 *{{ .ادمن تيوس... }} -- {{ .....ايمونديد.. .}} *​ 



*عضوين زعلت على فراقهم من المنتدي*
 *{{ .....شقاوات.......... }} -- {{ ....ديزرت روز............ .}} *​ 


*عضوين تحس انهم يستحقوا الاشراف فى المنتدي*
 *{{ .ادمن تيوس.. }} -- {{ .....coptic lion........... .}}

اتمني اني ما كنتش زعلت اي حد في المنتدي
كل الاعضاء هنا رائعيين في مواضيعهم ومشاركاتهم 
اختار اللي بعدي 
ادمن تيوس
*​​


----------



## AdmanTios (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*أستسمح إخوتي الأحباء في المُشاركة
غداً بإذن رب المجد نظراً لضيق الوقت .
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 نوفمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟
> {{ .....استاذ ايمن......... }} -- {{.....الكرمة الصغيرة +AdmanTios ..........}}
> 
> 
> ...


اولا بشكر جدا يانيفو علي قبولك للتدبيسة :new6:
ثانيا لانك ذكرتي اسمي المتواضع في مكان ميستهلوش

اجباتك كلها جميله اووي وفي محلها "وعندك حق في موضوع الاشراف دا"
اختيارات موفقه جداا

شكرا بجد نورتي:flowers:​


tamav maria قال:


> صدقوني انا محتاره انا بحب موضيع الكل ومعجبه بالكل
> يعني ما عنديش خيار وفقوس هنا
> بس ها اعمل ايه ما باليد حيله هههههههههه
> ميرسي يانيفو يااختشي ع التدبيسه
> ...


انا مواضيعي جريئة
دا انا غلبااااااااااااان:new6:

شكرا ليكي جدا ياتموفه بجد
اجاباتك حلوة خالص صدقيني

وبشكرك انك ذكرتي اسمي
ربنا يخليكي ليا ياارب
نورتي بامانة:flowers:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 نوفمبر 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *أستسمح إخوتي الأحباء في المُشاركة
> غداً بإذن رب المجد نظراً لضيق الوقت .
> *


اكيد يااستااذي
منتظرين حضرتك غدا بمشيئة ربنا

بس غدا هاه مش بعد غدا:t33:​


----------



## AdmanTios (21 نوفمبر 2013)

*سلام و نعمة لجميع الأحباء
بركة كبيرة التواجد بوسطكم إخوتي الرائعيين جميعاً
لما يتميز مُنتدانا الغالي بغزارة مواهب أولادة و بناتُه
بمختلف التنوعات و البركات الجليه علي الجميع

الجميع يستحق منا كل تقدير و إحترام و محبة
و من الصعب حقاً إختيار شخصيتين فقط
كحسب قواعد الموضوع لكن سأحاول لأن هذا
من رأي يُثري الموضوع أكثر فأكثر ... لذا فهي
مُقدمة لابد منها ...

" تدبيسة " بحق لكن رائعة
شكراً أختي الغالية " واثقه فيك يارب "
علي موضوعك الرائع و شكراً أيضاً
أختي الغالية " tamav maria " علي هذه التدبيسة 

نبدء بنعمة ربنا*​ *[FONT=&quot]

عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
*​*[FONT=&quot]{{ أستاذي روك و  أستاذي أيموند }} -- {{[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] أخي الكرمة و أختي شيريهان[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] }}[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]عـضـويـن كـسـولـيـن ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]{{ الغالي ج[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]جو و أخي اليعازر  }} -- {{ أختي فيرونيكا و أختي وايت [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] }}[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]عـضـويـن تـقـدم لـهـم ورده ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]{{ قطعاً و بدون تردد " كاندي " الغالية }} -- {{ الغالية " تماف " طبعاً و ماريا و بنت المسيح }}[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]عـضـويـن تـتـمـنـى حـالـيـآ تـلـتـقـى بـهـم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]{{  بلا مُنازع " خادم البتول "  }} -- {{  بكل شرف الدكتور " إليكترك "  }}[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]عـضـويـن ردودهـم تـنـشـط الـمـوضـوع ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]{{ بلا مُنازع " دونا " و " تماف "  }} -- {{ و طبعاً " حوبوا " و " نيفيان "  }}[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]





[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]عـضـويـن هـادئـيـن ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]{{ أخي " عبد يسوع المسيح " و الغالية " ماريا "  }} -- {{ أختي " موكي " و أختي " بنت الكنيسة "  }}[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]





[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]عضوين تحترمهم جدا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]{{ أعشق قيادة " الروك " }} -- {{ الحبيب " مولكا " و أخي الغالي جيجو   }}[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]و أكن لجميع إخوتي الأحباء خالص إحتراماتي [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]عضوين مفتقدهم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]{{ عبد المسيح و ديذارت روز }} -- {{ كريتيك و إيميليا }}[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]عضوين دائما تواقيعهم جميله ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]{{ بلا تردد " فيبروينا " و"  كريس "  }} -- {{ و تماف مُجددة دائما كذلك الحبيب " أبو تربو " ً }}[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]عضوين صورتهم الرمزية بتعجبك ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]{{ أستاذي النهيسي و أستاذي كيرلس  }} -- {{ أختي واثقة و أختي إيريني  }} [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

 [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]عضوين دمهم خفيف ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]{{ عياد " بلا تردد و" أوسي " }} -- {{ أختي " رورو " و " حوبوا "   }}[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

 [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]عضوين ردودهم جميله ؟[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]{{ أبي " صوت صارخ " و " دونا "   }} -- {{ أستاذي " روك " و أمي " آمه "  }}[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]



 [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]عضوين شخصيتهم رائعه ؟[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]{{ حنو قلب الأم الغالية " آمه "  }} -- {{ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]جديه و حزم " روك " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] }}[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]
*و الجميع بنعمة المسيح بمنتهي الروعة مُتميزين بالنعمة*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]



 [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]عضوين تتمنى ان تره ردودهم في موضوعك ؟[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]الجميع بمنتهي الصدق[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بلا إستثناء يُشرفني[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]


 [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]عضوين بيزيدوا نشاط للمنتدي[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]{{ أخي هشام و أخي كوبتيك }} -- {{ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] أختي " كلدانية " و أختي " و الغالية " واثقة " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]}} [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]


 [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]عضوين وجودهم اساسى فى المنتدي[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]{{ أستاذي " أيموند " و أختي الغالية " دونا "  }} -- {{ أستاذي " روك " و أمي " أمه " }} [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]

 [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]عضوين مواضعهم جريئه[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]{{ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]سيادة المستشار " عبود " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] }} -- {{ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أختي " إيريني " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]}} [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]


 [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]عضوين افكارهم تعجبك بكثره[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]{{ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أخي الغالي " خادم البتول " و الدكتور الغالي " إليكترتك "[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] }} -- {{ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] مُغرم بأستاذي " فريدي " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]}}

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أيضاً الجميع بنعمة المسيح بمنتهي التميُز[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

 [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]

عضوين تتمنى تقليدهم[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]{{ الدكتور يوحنا  }} -- {{  أستاذي " فريدي " }} [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]


 [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]عضوين ترتاح عندما ترى وجودهم فى المنتدي[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]{{ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" أيموند " و " فادي الكلداني " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] }} -- {{ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] " روك " و " آمه " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]}} [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]


 [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]عضوين لا تحب ان تتحدث لهم[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]
*كل من يخرج عن النص أو يُخالف قواعد المنتدي*[/FONT]​
*[FONT=&quot]أو يتطاول علي أي من أحبائي  [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]


 [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]عضوين ترى انهم يجاملوا فى ردودهم[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]
*هي ليست مُجاملة بنظري قدر ما هي محاولات لتنشيط المواضيع*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]


 [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]عضوين زعلت على فراقهم من المنتدي[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]{{ كرستينا كركر و ماري  }} -- {{ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] دكتورة شقاوة و كرييتك [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]}} [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]


 [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]عضوين تحس انهم يستحقوا الاشراف فى المنتدي[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]{{ " واثقة " نشيطة جداً  }} -- {{ " عياد " يستحقها  }}

خالص الشكر من عُمق القلب للدعوة بالمُشاركة
و الشكر أيضاً لهذه الفرصة الثمينة لإظهار
جزء و لو بسيط من محبتنا نحو الآخرين

أيضاً شكراً مُجدداً لجميع الأحباء سواء كانوا مُشاركين
أو غير مُشاركين أو حتي تُتابعون عن بٌعد .

أخيراً أختار شخصية مُفاجئة ؟؟؟

إختنا " شيريهان "
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *سلام و نعمة لجميع الأحباء
> بركة كبيرة التواجد بوسطكم إخوتي الرائعيين جميعاً
> لما يتميز مُنتدانا الغالي بغزارة مواهب أولادة و بناتُه
> بمختلف التنوعات و البركات الجليه علي الجميع
> ...





AdmanTios قال:


> *[FONT=&quot] أخي الكرمة و أختي شيريهان[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] }}[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
> 
> 
> [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
> ...


استاذي ادمن
انا اللي بشكر حضرتك لقبولك الدعوة والمغامره كمان
وبشكر حضرتك عالمقدمة الرائعه اللي عجبتني جدا
وبشكر حضرتك انك وضعت اسمي من ضمن الاسماء
انا مع حضرتك ان صورتي الرمزية حلوة لانها لقداسة البابا شنوده
انما مش معاك ابدا في موضوع الاشراف
الاشراف مش معناه حد موجود عالمنتدي طول الوقت
الاشراف معناه حد فاهم ومسؤل مسؤليه بجد
 شكرا جدا بجد نورت وشرفت استاذنا .

وفي انتظار شيري 
​[/FONT]


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (21 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> سلام ونعمة :smil12:
> شالله تكونوا بخير
> 
> بما اني بعشق الاسئله المحرجه
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2013)

> فكرة جريئة ورائعة
> 
> 
> عشتي في كنف يسوع


شكرا يامينا عيشت 
ربنا يخليك
نورتنا
واستعد لدورك بقا قريب : )
 ​


----------



## sherihan81 (22 نوفمبر 2013)

*
بصراحة كانت مفاجأة لي اخي العزيز AdmanTios
لكن رغم :love34:…سأشكرك على هذه التدبيسة..
”ومش حنسهالك” 

احب ان اشكر الاخت العزيزة واثقة فيك يارب على فكرة الموضوع ومحبتها الجميلة للكل..
واشكر ايضاً كل عضو على ما يقدمه من اعمال وافكار وابداعات تمجد اسم ابانا العظيم  
ذاك الذي جمعنا رغم بعد المسافات والاختلافات التي بيننا.




عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟ 
{{ روك }} -- {{ الكرمة الصغيرة }}




عـضـويـن كـسـولـيـن ؟
{{ بصراحة }} -- {{ لا اعلم }}




عـضـويـن تـقـدم لـهـم ورده ؟
{{ مارياماريا }} -- {{ tamav maria}}




عـضـويـن تـتـمـنـى حـالـيـآ تـلـتـقـى بـهـم ؟ 
{{ الاخ AdmanTios }} -- {{ ابي صوت صارخ }}




عـضـويـن ردودهـم تـنـشـط الـمـوضـوع ؟ 
{{ ابن يسوعنا }} -- {{ رورو }}




عـضـويـن هـادئـيـن ؟ 
{{ كلدانية }} -- {{ mary naeem }}




عضوين تحترمهم جدا ؟
{{ الاخ ايمن }} -- {{ ابي حبيب يسوع }}




عضوين مفتقدهم ؟ 
{{ ايميليا }} -- {{ kalimooo }}




عضوين دائما تواقيعهم جميله ؟
{{ في الحقيقة }} -- {{ لا انتبه للتواقيع }}




عضوين صورتهم الرمزية بتعجبك ؟ 
{{ روك }} -- {{ روزا فكري }} 



عضوين دمهم خفيف ؟
{{ عبود }} -- {{ حبو }}



عضوين ردودهم جميله ؟
{{ الاخ AdmanTios }} -- {{ الاخ ايمن }}




عضوين شخصيتهم رائعه ؟
{{ بنت الكنيسة }} -- {{ واثقة فيك يارب }}



عضوين تتمنى ان تره ردودهم في موضوعك ؟
{{ كل }} -- {{ الاعضاء }}



عضوين بيزيدوا نشاط للمنتدي
{{ رورو }} -- {{ واثقة فيك يارب }}



عضوين وجودهم اساسى فى المنتدي
{{ روك }} -- {{ الاخ ايمن }}



عضوين مواضعهم جريئه 
{{ الكرمة الصغيرة }} -- {{ عبود }}




عضوين افكارهم تعجبك بكثره
{{ روك }} -- {{ دونا }}



عضوين تتمنى تقليدهم 
{{ فاشلة }} -- {{ في التقليد }}




عضوين ترتاح عندما ترى وجودهم فى المنتدي
{{ روك }} -- {{ هشام المهندس }}



عضوين لا تحب ان تتحدث لهم
{{ لا }} -- {{ يوجد }}



عضوين ترى انهم يجاملوا فى ردودهم
{{ الاخ المحبوب النهيسى}} -- {{ والاب الغالي حبيب يسوع }}


عضوين زعلت على فراقهم من المنتدي
{{ لا }} -- {{ يوجد }}



عضوين تحس انهم يستحقوا الاشراف فى المنتدي
{{ AdmanTios }} -- {{ الكرمة الصغيرة }}



والان كنت احب ان ادبس الاخ الغالي AdmanTios
بس الجايات اكتر…:flowers:

سأدبس الاخ الغالي هشام المهندس..*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2013)

شيري بجد بشكرك جدا
اولا لانك لبيتي الدعوة ونورتينا
ثانيا لانك اختارتيني في اماكن مستهلهاش

ربنا يخليكي ويفرح قلبك ياحبيبتي يارب ♥

واكيد كلنا في انتظار استاذ هشام المهندس : )
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2013)

*الاعضاء التي اتدبسوا لحد دلوقتي *


*رورو ايهاب*
*+إيرينى+*
*حبو اعدائكم*
*واثقه فيك يارب*
*مارياماريا*
*soul & life*
*tamav maria*
*AdmanTios*
*sherihan81*
*
ومازال العضو المبارك

هشام المهندس**

قاعد في الـ waiting room
*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الاعضاء التي اتدبسوا لحد دلوقتي *
> 
> 
> *رورو ايهاب*
> ...


ياسلاااااام عليك ياابو الاعياد
مش عارفه اشكرك ازاي بجد ياخي
شكرا جدا وانا هاخد الاسماء واكتبهم في الموضوع نفسه
عشان اللي يجي يختار يبقا عارف مين اللي اختارناه ومين لسه:t13:

ومستنيك قريب اكيد:smil12:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ومستنيك قريب اكيد:smil12:​



* ولا اعرفك :a63:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * ولا اعرفك :a63:
> *​


معلش مانت اما تيجي هنبقا نتعرف:a63:​


----------



## هشام المهندس (22 نوفمبر 2013)

خير اللهم اجعله خير 
وانا بقول ليه الزلازل اشتغلت بالعراق
معلش يا جماعه معنديش فكره عن الموضوع
اخلص من الزلزال وراجع باذن المسيح

​


----------



## هشام المهندس (22 نوفمبر 2013)

على فكره مش مزحه مني 
ممكن التاكد من كوكل 
اكتب هزات ارضيه في العراق​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> خير اللهم اجعله خير
> وانا بقول ليه الزلازل اشتغلت بالعراق
> معلش يا جماعه معنديش فكره عن الموضوع
> اخلص من الزلزال وراجع باذن المسيح
> ...





هشام المهندس قال:


> على فكره مش مزحه مني
> ممكن التاكد من كوكل
> اكتب هزات ارضيه في العراق​


ان شاء الله خير
ربنا يجيب العواقب سليمة استاذنا
وبأذن يسوع تعدي علي خير

علي مهلك استاذي
وابقا طمنا ايه الاخبار

ربنا يكون معاكم ويحافظ عليكم يارب​


----------



## هشام المهندس (22 نوفمبر 2013)

الرب يحمينا ويحفظنا جميعا 
اشكر جميع الاخوه والاخوات لدعواتهم 
الحمد لله نشكر الرب على كل حال 
الموضوع هزات ارضيه تختلف من مكان الى مكان اخر 
تسببت باضرار بسيطه 
وهناك احتمال تكرارها بعد ثلاث ساعات 
ومكاني بعيد عن مركز هذه الهزات ....تقريبااا​


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 نوفمبر 2013)

نحن اسماء ومجموعة مشاعر يجمعنا هذا المكان 
بمحبتنا له ومحبتنا لبعضنا  

مهما اختلفت الالوان وكبرت المسافات وتغيرت وجهات النظر 
سيبقى هناك ما اسمه المحبه عنوان لتواجدنا

الف شكر للاخت الغاليه واثقه للتنوع في فلسفة محبتها 
مع الشكر والاعتزاز باخي ادمنتيوس والاخت المحبوبه شريهان

وعذرا لتاخري لاسباب خارج ارادتي وبصراحه اول مره ادخل هذا الموضوع وكانت مفاجئه جميله عندما تقرا حروف المحبه هنا وهناك بين كلمات ومعاني جميله ورقيقه تعكس مشاعر اجمل عن احساس بالاخوه يغمرنا

وعذرا سلفا لو كان بيدي لكتبت اسماء الجميع دون استثناء

اسمحوا لي ان اسطر اسماءاا تجول في فلك محبتي   

اما باقي الاسماء وان لم تذكر 

فتاكدوا بمحبتها.. حفرت بقلبي


عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟ 
{{ شريهان ـ خرستوفر}} -- {{ بنت الكنيسه ـ دونا نبيل  }}




عـضـويـن كـسـولـيـن ؟
وكيف ساعرفهم وهم كسولين
{{ ـ ـ ـ  }} -- {{ ـ ـ ـ}}




عـضـويـن تـقـدم لـهـم ورده ؟
{{ بنت النور }} -- {{ كاندي شوب}}




عـضـويـن تـتـمـنـى حـالـيـآ تـلـتـقـى بـهـم ؟ 
{{ ادمنتيوس}} -- {{  صوت صارخ }}




عـضـويـن ردودهـم تـنـشـط الـمـوضـوع ؟ 
{{ ابن يسوعنا }} -- {{ رورو }}




عـضـويـن هـادئـيـن ؟ 
{{ كلدانية }} -- {{ ماريا ماريا }}




عضوين تحترمهم جدا ؟
{{ النهيسي}} -- {{  حبيب يسوع }}




عضوين مفتقدهم ؟
بصراحه الكثير  
{{ـ شقاوة قلمـ ايميليا }} -- {{ خادم البتول ـ هيلانه }}




عضوين دائما تواقيعهم جميله ؟
{{ خاصيه}} -- {{ غير مفعله}}




عضوين صورتهم الرمزية بتعجبك ؟ 
{{ روك }} -- {{ روزا فكري }} 



عضوين دمهم خفيف ؟
{{ واثقه واخواتها  }} -- {{لاراـ رورو }}



عضوين ردودهم جميله ؟
{{  عبد يسوع المسيح }} -- {{حبو اعدائكم}}




عضوين شخصيتهم رائعه ؟
{{ موكي ـ بنت الكنيسه}} -- {{كاندي ـ بنت النور}}



عضوين تتمنى ان ترى ردودهم في موضوعك ؟
{{ دونا ـ امه}} -- {{ روك ـ صوت صارخ }}



عضوين بيزيدوا نشاط للمنتدي
{{ رورو }} -- {{ واثقة فيك يارب }}



عضوين وجودهم اساسى فى المنتدي
كل الاعضاء بصراحه بس الاختيار صعب
{{ امه ـ دونا نبيل }} -- {{ ايمن ـ الكتريك}}



عضوين مواضعهم جريئه 
{{ ايريني}} -- {{ شقاوة قلم ـ ديزرت روز}}




عضوين افكارهم تعجبك بكثره
{{ واثقه}} -- {{ ايريني }}



عضوين تتمنى تقليدهم

تقليد جميع الاعضاء بمحبتهم




عضوين ترتاح عندما ترى وجودهم فى المنتدي
{{ كاندي ـ امه }} -- {{ ادمنتيوس ـ دونا نبيل}}



عضوين لا تحب ان تتحدث لهم
لااستطيع ان امنع نفسي فبابي مفتوح للجميع
{{ لا }} -- {{ يوجد }}



عضوين ترى انهم يجاملوا فى ردودهم
{{ المهندس هشام}} -- {{ هشام المهندس}}


عضوين زعلت على فراقهم من المنتدي
{{ هيلانه }} -- {{ شقاوه }}



عضوين تحس انهم يستحقوا الاشراف فى المنتدي
يصراحه هناك الكثيرين لكن ـ ـ ـ
{{ ادمنتيوس }} -- {{ الكرمة الصغيرة }}



 اما اختياري سيكون 
لشخصيه جميله جدا 
كان اسمها 

موكي


............


​


----------



## bent el noor (23 نوفمبر 2013)

عـضـويـن تـقـدم لـهـم ورده ؟
{{ بنت النور }} -- {{ كاندي شوب}}


ميرسي ياهشام ربنا يخليك
++++++++++++++++++++++++*
عضوين شخصيتهم رائعه ؟
{{ موكي ـ بنت الكنيسه}} -- {{كاندي ـ بنت النور}}

انا اجى ايه بس مع الاسماء الكبيرة دى كلها
++++++++++++++++++++++*********

عضوين ترى انهم يجاملوا فى ردودهم
{{ المهندس هشام}} -- {{ هشام المهندس}}:scenic::scenic:
اممممم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> نحن اسماء ومجموعة مشاعر يجمعنا هذا المكان
> بمحبتنا له ومحبتنا لبعضنا
> 
> مهما اختلفت الالوان وكبرت المسافات وتغيرت وجهات النظر
> ...


استاذ هشام اولا نشكر ربنا ان الاحداث اللي عندكم عدت علي خير
ثانيا بشكر حضرتك عالمقدمة "الرائعه" اللي عجبتني جدااااا
بشكر حضرتك علي اجاباتك الجميله اللي في محلها فعلا
وبشكر حضرتك كماان لانك اخترتني في مكان مش بتاعتي.

وبشكر حضرتك لاني ضحكتني اووي هنا



> عضوين دمهم خفيف ؟
> {{ واثقه واخواتها  }} -- {{لاراـ رورو }}


هههههههههه عجبتني واثقه واخواتها
علي وزن كانا واخواتها:t33:
شكرا تاني استاذنا
نورت صدقني
ربنا يباركك †

واكيد كلنا في انتظار موكــــــــــــــي :flowers:
 ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*يا مساء العسل و الجمال و التدبيسات الحلوة دي

اولا 
هتكلم مع البت توتة السكرة دي 
موضوعك يا بنوتي سكر بجد 
فكرته جميلة اوووووي هو صحيح محرج جدا 
و يودي ف داهية لان بصراحة المنتدى هنا 
مليان بالاعضاء اللي جوانا ليهم محبة كبييييييرة و كلام الدنيا مايكفيهومش
فطبعا شكرا ليكي يا حتة سكرة انتي 
على موضوعك الجميل اللي حقيقي عاجبني جدا 

ثانيا 
كلمتي لكل الاعضاء 
اساتذتي و اخواتي الجمال اللي ذكروا اسمي 
ف اماكن مستحقش وجودي فيها 
انا حقيقي فرحت جدا اني بس باجي على بالهم و بيفتكروني 
تحية ليكم يا احلى اساتذة و اخوات و اصدقاء 

ثالثا 
كلمتي لصاحب التدبيسة 
استااذي الهندسة الكبيييييير اووووي هشام 
شرف ليا ان حضرتك تختارني 
كلام ف سرك طلعت بتعزني اوووووووووووي ف التدبيسة دي اللي مش عارفة هخرج منها اذاي 
ههههههههههه
الف شكر ليك يا استاذي الغالي اللي دايما بسعد اووووي بالنقاش معاه 

و قراءة القصص الرائعة اللي حضرتك بتكتبها 
ربنا يعوضك استاذي و يفرح قلبك 

و هبتدي اهو اجاوي و امري لله 
ياااااااااااريت تدعولي 




عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟  
كتيييييييييييييير اووووووووووووووي من اولها مش عارفة اجاوب يا توتة ههههههههههه
انا فاشلة اووووووي
{{ ..........دونا نبيل .... }} -- {{......رورو ايهاب ..........}}

و النبي من غير غلط 
واثقة فيك يارب
استاذ هشام 
شريهان 
ادمنتيوس



عـضـويـن كـسـولـيـن ؟
{{ ..مينا البطل ............ }} -- {{......اوسي نو ..........}}





عـضـويـن تـقـدم لـهـم ورده ؟
{{ ....واثقة فيك يارب .......... }} -- {{.........رورو ايهاب.......}}

نفسي اجيب عربية ورد كبييييرة و اوزعها على عضو عضو ف المنتدى 
حبيبتك انا يا توتة 
هجيب كمان وردة لمامتي امة 
و استاذي هشام 







عـضـويـن تـتـمـنـى حـالـيـآ تـلـتـقـى بـهـم ؟ 
{{ ...طبعا انتي يا توتتي هموت و اشوف سعادتك......... }} -- {{...رورو ايهاب  دي هتجنن و اشوفها ..........}}

من غير ضرب ها
نفسي اشوف
روما بنت الكنيسة
و الواد كوزاكي 
و استاذي ايمن 
و اوسي نو 
و نفسي اشوووووف نناس كتيرة اوووووووووووووووي اووووي






عـضـويـن ردودهـم تـنـشـط الـمـوضـوع ؟ 
{{ ....واثقة فيك يارب........ }} -- {{......اريني.......}}

حبيتي يا توتة 
شوف القمر 
انا بعاكس اهوووووو 
و كمان رورو 
و استاذ عبود 





عـضـويـن هـادئـيـن ؟ 
{{ ...........بنت الكنيسة ........ }} -- {{ .....شريهان.............. }}


و بما انك حتة سكرة هتسمحيلي 
بكمان اربع خمس اسامي

جونا جيسس
استاذي ادمنتيوس
جيجو
سبارو 


عضوين تحترمهم جدا ؟
{{ ..............استاذ هشام ....}} -- {{ .........استاذ ادمنتيوس........... }}
علشان خاطري من غير عض يا توتة ههههههههههههه
استاذ عالي حبيب
ماما امة
ماما كاندي






عضوين مفتقدهم ؟ 
{{ ..................شقاوتي طبعا.. }} -- {{ .........ايميليا بالتأكيد............ }}

مفنقدة ناس كتيييييرة اووووو ي يا توتة 
ديسرت روز 
استاذ وليم تل 
كريتيك 
مارسلينو 
كليموووو




عضوين دائما تواقيعهم جميله ؟
{{ .....فبرونيا ............ }} -- {{ ..........واثقة فيك يا رب ....... }}

انا كتبت اسمك يعني رشوة 
هقول كمان 
رورو
البت لارا مجنونة توقيعات بس توقيعاتها جميلة 
و استاذي صوت صارخ 




عضوين صورتهم الرمزية بتعجبك ؟ 
{{ ..لارا .............. }} -- {{ ..........شقاوة بموووت ف صورتها الرمزية و معلقة معايا لدلوقتي.............. }} 




عضوين دمهم خفيف ؟
{{ .........حبوووووو فظيييعة ......... }} -- {{ .....طبعا واثقة بتموتيني من الضحك ............... }}

رشوة كمان اهي 

يبقى رورو 
و جرجس منير
عياد 
جونا جيسس
مارسيلينو كان سكرة 
بوب كمبيوتر
و نااااااااس كتييييييييييييييرة 




عضوين ردودهم جميله ؟
{{ ...استاذي ادمنتيوس............... }} -- {{ .........ايميليا الرائعة ............. }}

و طبعا 
استاذي هشام 
و طبعا 
استاذي 
ايموندد 
و طبعا 
مامتي امة 
و طبعا 
المشرف القدتشيم الكسول 
اوسي نووووو
و طبعا 
حبيبتي
وايت انجل 
و بالتأكيد 
استاذي و الزعيم ماي روك

و كتيييييييييييييييييييير جدا 




عضوين شخصيتهم رائعه ؟
{{ ...........روما بنت الكنيسة ........ }} -- {{ ....جونا جيسس............... }}

و المنتدى كله مليئ بالشخصيات المتميزة الرائعة 
بجد مش عارفة اعمل ايه 
نفسي اكتب كل الاسامي




عضوين تتمنى ان تره ردودهم في موضوعك ؟
{{ ....استاذي ادمنتيوس........... }} -- {{ ...مامتي امة............. .}}

و طبعا بتمنى اشوووووووف كل المنتدى بيرد على موضوعي
حد لاقي هههههههههههه
ده رزق 
بجد بحب اوووووووي
توتة لما تدخل تشجعني 
رورو لما تدخل تنفخ فيا هههههههههههه
اريني لما تبعتلي تقييم جنان 
يلهوووووووي و لا حبو يا خراشي 
و يسلام لو حد من الاساتذة رد يا سعدي يا هنايا هههههههههههه



عضوين بيزيدوا نشاط للمنتدي
{{ .......بالتأكيد و ثوقتي توتتي واثقة فيك يارب........ }} -- {{ .و طبعا رورو ايهااااااب عسل مسكر  ............... .}}

و كل الاعضاء 
تماف ماريا بموضوعاتها
ماري نعييييييم 
جبارة 
استاذ ايمن بموضوعاته الروحية 
استاذي النهيسي
بالصور و المعلو مات العامة 
استاذي هشام بالقصص الممتعة 
يلهووووووووووي كتيييييييييير اوووووووووي 

حاسة بيكي يا توتة انا ههههههههههههههه




عضوين وجودهم اساسى فى المنتدي
{{ماي روك ............... }} -- {{ ....ماما امة............ .}}

جميع الاعضاء وجودهم مهم جدا 
كلنا هنا بنكمل بعض اووووووووووي
المنتدى لو نقص عضوو حقيقي 
بيفقد مذاق خاص جدا جدا 

حقيقي بالنسبالي جمييييييييييييع الاعضاء وجودهم اساسي

عضوين مواضعهم جريئه 
{{ ....بلا منازع اريني........... }} -- {{ ......استاذ عبوووووود .......... .}}

اهو مش هقول حد تاني علشان تعرفي اني شاطرة هههههههههه


عضوين افكارهم تعجبك بكثره
{{ ......اوسي نو......... }} -- {{ ....ايميليا ............ .}}

و ضيفي عليهم من عندك 
وايت انجل 
ووكمان 
ديسرت روز 
و شقاوة 
استاذي ادمنتيوس
وكتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييير

عضوين تتمنى تقليدهم 
{{ .......كوازاكي ف حبه لربنا 
و طيبته و مواضيعه العسووولة الرومانتيكية هههههههههههه........ }} -- {{ ...البنوتة روما بنت الكنيسة ف محبتها الكبيرة و صلواتها من اجل الجميع ............. .}}

نفسي اقلد عضو عضو 
و اخد منه الصفات الجميلة اللي بشوفها 
فيه 
حقيقي بتعلم منكم جامد اوووووووووووي يا استاذة 
و اجمل اخوة و اصحاب




عضوين ترتاح عندما ترى وجودهم فى المنتدي
{{ .....استاذي ايمن.......... }} -- {{ ....ماي روك ............ .}}
بحس ان المنتدى ممسووووووووك ههههههههههههههه 
مش عارفة اذاي ممسوك 
بس بحس كدة ههههههههههههههههه



عضوين لا تحب ان تتحدث لهم
{{ .....و لا اي حد .......... }} -- {{ ..و لا اي حد .............. .}}
ده انا احب ارغي مع المنتدى كله كله 
هو انا اطول 
مش بقول رزق ههههههههههههههه



عضوين ترى انهم يجاملوا فى ردودهم
{{ .استاذي نهيسي محب لابعد درجة و بيشجع اوووووو.............. }} -- {{ .استاذي حبيب يسوع ما اجمله من قلب محب ياااااااااه ............... .}}




عضوين زعلت على فراقهم من المنتدي
{{ ..........شقاوتي..... }} -- {{ .........ايميليا....... .}}
اي حد بيبعد عن المنتدى بتجنن عليه 
و خصوصا كمان 
الواد الشقي مارسلينو 
و استاذي و ليم تل


عضوين تحس انهم يستحقوا الاشراف فى المنتدي
{{ ..مممممم استاذي عالي ............. }} -- {{ ....وثوقة تستاهلها اوووووي............ .}}
و كتيييييييير 


انا جاوبت و خلصت 
صدقوني بجد بجد بجد بجد 
كان نفسي اكتب اسامي اكتر من كدة كتييييييييييييير
بس حسيت ان توتة 
هتطلع عيني هههههههههه

مرة تاني بشكرك يا احلى باتو على الموضوع المميز ربنا يباركك يا قلبي و يفرحك 

و انا بدبس طبعا 
ممممممممممممممم
كوزاكي ​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*موكا حبيبتى ايه يا بنتى ده كله بجد 
ردك رائع وكل انسان فى مكانه ومحبتك قلبك باينة للكل 
بس انا بحيدك على ردودك الطويلة دى ههههههههه 
انا يوم ما اجى اكتب رد طويل كدا 
انا بنسى عاوزة اقول ايه 
هههههههههههه 
ميرسى يا حبيبتى انك ذكرتى اسمى فى اماكن مستحقهاش 
ربنا يخليى قلبك الجميل ده 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> *يا مساء العسل و الجمال و التدبيسات الحلوة دي
> 
> اولا
> هتكلم مع البت توتة السكرة دي
> ...


لالالالالالا الاجابات دي كلها غش
ولازم تتعاد ياسعاد:smil13:

كدا برضو ياموكي هو دا اتفاقنا
قوليلي كدا فاضل مين من المنتدي مكتبتتهوش ههههههههه
دا انا كنت هفرقع وانا بشوف الاجابات

بس كفايه انها منك يامكموكتي
يبقا سماح المرادي واكيد عديتي الاسئله بنجاح
بس محدش يعمل كدا تاني بقولكم اهو:ranting:

بشكرك ياموكي علي المقدمة الجميله
وعلي كمية الحب والحنية اللي نابعه منك في كل كلمة كتبتيها صدقيني انا حسيت بيها
وبشكرك علي اختيارك ليا
انا شايفه ان شايفه ان كتير رشحوني لاشراف
وشايفه برضو ان فيه اجماع علي كده
خلاص انا موافقه هههههههههههه
حبيبتي بجد انا قولت وهرجع اقول
ان الاشراف مش وقت عالمنتدي طويل
الاشراف مسؤوليه وخدمة كبيرة لازم اللي ينولها يبقا قدها ويستهلها ..

بشكرك تاني ياموكي يانصابه ههههههه:flowers:

وكلنا في انتظار كوازاكي:t16:

​


----------



## Samir poet (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*ناس كتير بحبهم اوووووى بجد
انا محبش افرق بين دا ودا
*


----------



## oesi no (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*واضح ان انا كسول 
وواضح انه فيه اجماع على كدة 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *ناس كتير بحبهم اوووووى بجد
> انا محبش افرق بين دا ودا
> *


ومين قال اننا بنفرق ياسمير
لا الموضوع مش كدا خالص صدقني
كل الحكاية ان فيه اماكن معينة
فيها ناس بتتفوق علي ناس من وجهه نظر اللي بيلعب معانا
بس كدا
نورت:lightbulb:​


oesi no قال:


> *واضح ان انا كسول
> وواضح انه فيه اجماع على كدة
> *​


استني كدا يمكن ماتصدمش:close_tem

انا في حلم ولا في علم
معقوله اللي انا شيفاه دا بس ياربي
هو اللي كتب الكلمتين اللي فوق دول
جو جورج اوسي نو بتاعنا ولا انا بيتهيائلي يابشرر:dntknw:

جورج انت كويس؟:thnk0001:​


----------



## oesi no (24 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ومين قال اننا بنفرق ياسمير
> لا الموضوع مش كدا خالص صدقني
> كل الحكاية ان فيه اماكن معينة
> فيها ناس بتتفوق علي ناس من وجهه نظر اللي بيلعب معانا
> ...


نشكر الله 
انا مش كسول يا جدعان والمصحف
دى اوشاعات مغرضه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> نشكر الله
> انا مش كسول يا جدعان والمصحف
> دى اوشاعات مغرضه


هنمشيها اوشاعات:smile02

عموما بجد منور جدا الموضوع
ويارب تنور كل المواضيع اللي في المنتدي
عشان الاوشاعات دي تروح لحال سبيلها بقا:smile02
​


----------



## oesi no (24 نوفمبر 2013)

عشم صلعم فى الفردوس


----------



## kawasaki (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*

*


*هوا انتوا عايزيني في ايه !!!*​


----------



## kawasaki (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*ماشي ياموكي *
*ماشي *


*انا هاجاوب وامري لله *
*ياموسهل *



*عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟ *
*{{ نفيان}} -- {{واثقه}}*




*عـضـويـن كـسـولـيـن ؟*
*{{ .............. }} -- {{................}}*
*ماليش دعوه بحد ياعم *
*لاحد ياخد علي خاطره مني *




*عـضـويـن تـقـدم لـهـم ورده ؟*
*{{ رمسيس}} -- {{موكي }}*






*عـضـويـن تـتـمـنـى حـالـيـآ تـلـتـقـى بـهـم ؟ *
*{{ ............ }} -- {{.............}}*

*انا عايز اشوفكم كلكم الصراحه *






*عـضـويـن ردودهـم تـنـشـط الـمـوضـوع ؟ *
*{{ رورو}} -- {{واثقه}}*






*عـضـويـن هـادئـيـن ؟ *
*{{ رمزي }} -- {{ اليعازر }}*





*عضوين تحترمهم جدا ؟*
*{{ بابا صوت }} -- {{ عمو ايمن }}*






*عضوين مفتقدهم ؟ *
*{{ عمو عالي }} -- {{ انت شبعي }}*






*عضوين دائما تواقيعهم جميله ؟*
*{{ موكي }} -- {{ بابا صوت }}*






*عضوين صورتهم الرمزية بتعجبك ؟ *
*{{ بنت الكنيسه }} -- {{ حبوا}} *




*عضوين دمهم خفيف ؟*
*{{ اريني*عمتي* }} -- {{ تماف اريني*خالتي* }}*






*عضوين ردودهم جميله ؟*
*{{ تماف اريني }} -- {{ نفيان }}*






*عضوين شخصيتهم رائعه ؟*
*{{ بابا صوت }} -- {{عمو ايمن }}*






*عضوين تتمنى ان تره ردودهم في موضوعك ؟*
*{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *

*بتمني اشوف ردود كل الاعضاء *




*عضوين بيزيدوا نشاط للمنتدي*
*{{ واثقه }} -- {{ رورو.}} *





*عضوين وجودهم اساسى فى المنتدي*
*{{ حبوا }} -- {{ دونا .}} *




*عضوين مواضعهم جريئه *
*{{اريني }} -- {{ جوزبل .}} *





*عضوين افكارهم تعجبك بكثره*
*{{ نفيان }} -- {{ كيمو.}} *




*عضوين تتمنى تقليدهم *
*{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *

*مش بقلد حد *
*بس اتمني ابقي زي بابا صوت *
*وعمو ايمن *
*في الايمان والمحبه *





*عضوين ترتاح عندما ترى وجودهم فى المنتدي*
*{{ ماما كاندي }} -- {{دونا نبيل .}} *





*عضوين لا تحب ان تتحدث لهم*
*{{ ساكي }} -- {{ كزاواكي .}} *





*عضوين ترى انهم يجاملوا فى ردودهم*
*{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *
*مش عارف *
*او بلاش اقول *





*عضوين زعلت على فراقهم من المنتدي*
*{{ انطاكي }} -- {{ مفيش .}} *




*عضوين تحس انهم يستحقوا الاشراف فى المنتدي*
*{{ .حبوا }} -- {{ نفيان .}} *


*اما بالنسبه للتدبيس *
*فا انا احب ادبس ..........*












*مين ياد يا وائل *





*مين ياد ياويل *




*احب ادبس  *
*حبيب قلبي *
*رمسيس *
​


----------



## kawasaki (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*رمسيس تعبان ياجماعه ومش هايعرف يشارك *


*ياتوته ......*
*اختاري انتي من فضلك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

بشكرك جدا ياساكي علي قبولك للتدبيسة
وعلي اجاباتك الجميله
وعلي انك اختارتني من ضمن الاسماء
وعلي انك معملتش زي موكي :smile02
ربنا يخليك يارب
وتعيش وتدبس : )
​


kawasaki قال:


> *رمسيس تعبان ياجماعه ومش هايعرف يشارك *
> 
> 
> *ياتوته ......*
> *اختاري انتي من فضلك *​


الف سلامة علي اخونا رمسيس ربنا  يتمجد معاه يارب

اممممم اختار انا
انا هختار دونا:08:
وبتمني توافق عالتدبيسة:smile02​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (24 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بشكرك جدا ياساكي علي قبولك للتدبيسة
> وعلي اجاباتك الجميله
> وعلي انك اختارتني من ضمن الاسماء
> وعلي انك معملتش زي موكي :smile02
> ...


:t7::t7::t7:


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> سلام ونعمة :smil12:
> 
> 
> يلا نبتدي بالاسئله :smil12:
> ...





واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ​​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *رمسيس تعبان ياجماعه ومش هايعرف يشارك *
> 
> 
> *ياتوته ......*
> *اختاري انتي من فضلك *​



الف سلامة عليك يابيسو 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > سلام ونعمة :smil12:
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > سلام ونعمة :smil12:
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*عاوزه حد تقيل 
انتى اللى جيبتيه لنفسك يا وثوقه 
واليكم الزعيم بذات نفسه 
My Rock​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *عاوزه حد تقيل
> انتى اللى جيبتيه لنفسك يا وثوقه
> واليكم الزعيم بذات نفسه
> My Rock​*


طب استني كدا يمكن ماتصدمش:thnk0001:

بجد ولا بتهزري ؟
انا قولتلك نقي حد تقيل مش ضخم:new6:

بس انا مستجراش ادخل بروفايله ابعتله لينك الموضوع الصراحة

:smile01:smile01

اكيد كلنا في انتظار الزعيم
:thnk0001:
​


----------



## My Rock (25 نوفمبر 2013)

يعني ارد على طول وبعدين اطرد ولا اطرد على طول وبعدين ارد؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

My Rock قال:


> يعني ارد على طول وبعدين اطرد ولا اطرد على طول وبعدين ارد؟



شكلها هتبقى ايام فحلوقى يابتول
اة وربنا :smile01
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

My Rock قال:


> يعني ارد على طول وبعدين اطرد ولا اطرد على طول وبعدين ارد؟


طيب استنوا بجد يمكن ماقعش
الزعيم هنا بشحمه ولحمه:thnk0001:

بص حضرتك اتطرد كل اللي في التوبيك 
وعلي رأسهم دونا:smile01
و بعدين جاوب علي راحتك
مايهمكش:smile01​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> شكلها هتبقى ايام فحلوقى يابتول
> اة وربنا :smile01
> ​


شكلها هتزهزه يالارا اسكتي بتوقيعك دا:smile01​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> شكلها هتزهزه يالارا اسكتي بتوقيعك دا:smile01​



ماله توقيعى
الصورة لوحدها تكشف عن حقيقة مشاعرى تجاه اللى احنا فيه دلوقنى
بمناسبة اننا هنتطرد يعنى وكدة :smile01
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2013)

My Rock قال:


> يعني ارد على طول وبعدين اطرد ولا اطرد على طول وبعدين ارد؟



* وانا مالى يا زعيم 
بص اطرد صاحبة الموضوع علشان باقى الاعضاء يخافوا وميعملوش كده تانى :giveup:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> * وانا مالى يا زعيم
> بص اطرد صاحبة الموضوع علشان باقى الاعضاء يخافوا وميعملوش كده تانى :giveup:*


طيب انا مالي يادونا:smile01
انتي السبب انا قولتلك 
نقي حد تقيل
مش حد يطردنا​


----------



## My Rock (25 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب استنوا بجد يمكن ماقعش
> الزعيم هنا بشحمه ولحمه:thnk0001:​




شحمه؟ حضرتك تنشري اشعاعات اني سمين؟
لعلمك الزعيم كله عضلات.. مفيش شحم..​ 


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بص حضرتك اتطرد كل اللي في التوبيك
> وعلي رأسهم دونا:smile01



انا مش هرد.. هاترك المجال للاخت دونا ترد وتتصرف زي ما هي عاوزة..


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

My Rock قال:


> شحمه؟ حضرتك تنشري اشعاعات اني سمين؟
> لعلمك الزعيم كله عضلات.. مفيش شحم..​
> 
> ههههههه طيب انا اسفه
> ...


طيب يعني ايه الكلام دا انتوا هتشقلطوني لبعض:thnk0001:
يعني خلاص دا اخر يوم ليا معاكم هنا ولا ايه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

طيب بقوالك اية يابتول انا ماشية انا فوتك بعافية ع موبايلات بقى
انا مبهربش
انا بس مش بحب نتطرد جماعة
بحب ابقى بمفردى كدة ( معلش بقى زى الفريك ملوش شريك ) ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هتوحشينى يازبيدة ^_^
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب يعني ايه الكلام دا انتوا هتشقلطوني لبعض:thnk0001:
> يعني خلاص دا اخر يوم ليا معاكم هنا ولا ايه​


*هتوحشينى يابت يا باتوووووووووووو 
مكنش يوووووووومك ياختى 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هتوحشينى يابت يا باتوووووووووووو
> مكنش يوووووووومك ياختى
> *​



*لو حابه يا روروو تطلعى معاها البعثه دى انا ممكن اتوسطلك على فكره :*smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> طيب بقوالك اية يابتول انا ماشية انا فوتك بعافية ع موبايلات بقى
> انا مبهربش
> انا بس مش بحب نتطرد جماعة
> بحب ابقى بمفردى كدة ( معلش بقى زى الفريك ملوش شريك ) ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...







​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 نوفمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لو حابه يا روروو تطلعى معاها البعثه دى انا ممكن اتوسطلك على فكره :*smile01


*هاااااااااار فحلقى 
اهون عليكى يا دودو اه يانى وانا ايه اللى خلانى اتسحبت من لسانى بس ياربى 
بقولك ايه يا باااااااااتو يلا بينا من سكات نلم يومياتنا ونرحل يا اوختشى 
معدش لينا اكل عيش هنا *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هتوحشينى يابت يا باتوووووووووووو
> مكنش يوووووووومك ياختى
> *​


ايملات وتليفونات بقا يارورو​


Dona Nabil قال:


> *لو حابه يا روروو تطلعى معاها البعثه دى انا ممكن اتوسطلك على فكره :*smile01






​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ​






​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هاااااااااار فحلقى
> اهون عليكى يا دودو اه يانى وانا ايه اللى خلانى اتسحبت من لسانى بس ياربى
> بقولك ايه يا باااااااااتو يلا بينا من سكات نلم يومياتنا ونرحل يا اوختشى
> معدش لينا اكل عيش هنا *


----------



## My Rock (25 نوفمبر 2013)

طيب كفاية رغي مش عارف ارد على الاسئلة وسط الدوشة..


----------



## My Rock (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟ 
* *{{ **aymonded }} -- {{** Dona Nabil 		}}*




*عـضـويـن كـسـولـيـن ؟
* *{{ ** oesi no 		 	}} -- {{** ميرنا }}*




*عـضـويـن تـقـدم لـهـم ورده ؟
* *{{ ** الياس السرياني 		 	 }} -- {{** ++ كيرلس ++ 		 	}}*






*عـضـويـن تـتـمـنـى حـالـيـآ تـلـتـقـى بـهـم ؟ 
* *{{ ** Fadie 		 	 }} -- {{**Basilius}}*






*عـضـويـن ردودهـم تـنـشـط الـمـوضـوع ؟ 
* *{{ **واثقه فيك يارب }} -- {{**رورو ايهاب}}*






*عـضـويـن هـادئـيـن ؟ 
* *{{ **‏myname2010 }} -- {{ **‏end}}*





*عضوين تحترمهم جدا ؟
* *{{ ** يوسف الصديق 		 	}} -- {{ **أمة }}*






*عضوين مفتقدهم ؟ 
* *{{ **Fadie }} -- {{ ** Basilius 		}}*






*عضوين دائما تواقيعهم جميله ؟
* *{{ **!! Coptic Lion !! }} -- {{ **+febronia+}}*






*عضوين صورتهم الرمزية بتعجبك ؟ 
* *{{ ** Molka Molkan 		}} -- {{ **صوت صارخ}} *




*عضوين دمهم خفيف ؟
* *{{ **YOYO JESUS }} -- {{ **sha2awet 2alam}}*

​

*عضوين ردودهم جميله ؟*
 *{{ **aymonded }} -- {{ **grges monir}}*​ 




*عضوين شخصيتهم رائعه ؟*
 *{{ ** M a K a R i O u S 		 	}} -- {{ **!ابن الملك!}}*​ 




*عضوين تتمنى ان تره ردودهم في موضوعك ؟*
 *{{ س}} -- {{ ص.}} *​ 




*عضوين بيزيدوا نشاط للمنتدي*
 *{{ **كلدانية }} -- {{ **ABOTARBO.}} *​ 



*عضوين وجودهم اساسى فى المنتدي*
 *{{ ** Dona Nabil 		}} -- {{ **أمة.}} *​ 


*عضوين مواضعهم جريئه *
 *{{ **عبود عبده عبود }} -- {{ **Critic.}} *​ 



*عضوين افكارهم تعجبك بكثره*
 *{{ **!! Coptic Lion !! }} -- {{ ** !! البابا !! 		.}} *​ 


*عضوين تتمنى تقليدهم *
 *{{ **Twin }} -- {{ ** اخرستوس انستي 		.}} *​ 



*عضوين ترتاح عندما ترى وجودهم فى المنتدي*
 *{{ ** candy shop 		 	 }} -- {{ ** مونيكا 57 		 	.}} *​ 



*عضوين لا تحب ان تتحدث لهم*
 *{{ س}} -- {{ ص.}} *​ 



*عضوين ترى انهم يجاملوا فى ردودهم*
 *{{ س}} -- {{ ص.}} *​ 



*عضوين زعلت على فراقهم من المنتدي*
 *{{ **Michael}} -- {{ ** فراشة مسيحية 		.}} *​ 


*عضوين تحس انهم يستحقوا الاشراف فى المنتدي*
 *{{ عن قريب  }} -- {{ عن قريب  }} *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

My Rock قال:


> طيب كفاية رغي مش عارف ارد على الاسئلة وسط الدوشة..







:1286B2~161::1286B2~161:


----------



## My Rock (25 نوفمبر 2013)

الدفع امتى؟ (5 دولار على السؤال)


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 نوفمبر 2013)

My Rock قال:


> *عضوين مواضعهم جريئه *
> *{{ **عبود عبده عبود }} -- {{ **Critic.}} *​


*هو سعادتك **Critic. **.أختفى 
فهل مطلوب منى أن أحذو حذوه ؟؟

هو فعلا أنا مش عارف أنت مستحملنى ازاى بجد 
:smile01
*​


----------



## My Rock (25 نوفمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو سعادتك **Critic. **.أختفى
> فهل مطلوب منى أن أحذو حذوه ؟؟
> 
> هو فعلا أنا مش عارف أنت مستحملنى ازاى بجد
> ...



الحر تكفيه الإشارة... 















لا اطمئن لو كان مطلوب كان انا نفذت :bud:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

My Rock قال:


> *عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟
> * *{{ **aymonded }} -- {{** Dona Nabil         }}*
> 
> 
> ...


عن قريب بعون الله عن قريب:smile01

يااستااذي بجد بامانه
انا مكنتش اتخيل ان ممكن حضرتك تشارك في الموضوع دا اصلا
بشكرك جداا علي وقتك الثمين اللي ضيعته معانا هنا وانا عارفه ان حضرتك دايما مشغول ووراك مسؤليات كتير .. ربنا يكون معاك

وشكرك علي محبتك الجميله للكل
وبشكرك ان ذكرت اسمي 

اسمحلي احيي حضرتك علي اجاباتك الجميله المتنوعه
اللي كلها في مكانها حقيقي ..

ربنا يباركك يارب يازعيم

واتفضل بعد اذنك
اختارلنا حد في التدبيسة
واستتقل برضو:smile01​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

My Rock قال:


> الدفع امتى؟ (5 دولار على السؤال)







:smile01:smile01

اجاباتك يازعيم تستاهل دهب والماظ
مش دولارات:t23:​


----------



## oesi no (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*هو مفيش حد كسول فى البلد دى غيرى 
حتى انت يابروتس 
قصدى ياروك 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2013)

My Rock قال:


> الدفع امتى؟ (5 دولار على السؤال)



*يلا يا واثقه ابعتى الشيك بسرعه للزعيم ولا انتى فاكراه جاى ببلاش (ومتنسيش عمولتى ) :ura1:*


----------



## My Rock (25 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> واتفضل بعد اذنك
> اختارلنا حد في التدبيسة
> واستتقل برضو:smile01​




انا فاضي؟
الزعيم يلهط على طووووووووووووول


لا رجاءاً الدفع اولاً وبعدين هختار


----------



## My Rock (25 نوفمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> *هو مفيش حد كسول فى البلد دى غيرى
> حتى انت يابروتس
> قصدى ياروك
> *​




يا اخي حتى الأمم المتحدة وحلف الناتو اجتمعوا على انك كسول...


----------



## My Rock (25 نوفمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يلا يا واثقه ابعتى الشيك بسرعه للزعيم ولا انتى فاكراه جاى ببلاش (ومتنسيش عمولتى ) :ura1:*



خلي الحساب عندك يا دونا. 
استلمي المبلغ واقطعي منها عمولتك وراتب الشهر الجاي والباقي حوليه على حسابي في سويسرا.


----------



## oesi no (25 نوفمبر 2013)

My Rock قال:


> يا اخي حتى الأمم المتحدة وحلف الناتو اجتمعوا على انك كسول...


*دول عملاء من منتديات اسلاميه 
انا نشيط جدا 
وطول اليوم بجرى فى المنتدى 
*
:bud:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2013)

My Rock قال:


> خلي الحساب عندك يا دونا.
> استلمي المبلغ واقطعي منها عمولتك وراتب الشهر الجاي والباقي حوليه على حسابي في سويسرا.



*امممم يعنى لو واثقه هربت ومدفعتش اللى عليها مش هقبض انا ولا ايه 
وبعدين الاتفاقات الماليه دى مش بتبقى كده على الملأ يا  زعيم 
اومال احنا عاملين غرفة اجتماعات علشان ايه :giveup:*


----------



## My Rock (25 نوفمبر 2013)

طيب بما انك نشيط وحرك اتدبس بيها بقى.

انا هختار اخونا بالله *oesi no*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> *هو مفيش حد كسول فى البلد دى غيرى
> حتى انت يابروتس
> قصدى ياروك
> *​


شوفت جبتش حاجه من عندي انا:smile01​


Dona Nabil قال:


> *يلا يا واثقه ابعتى الشيك بسرعه للزعيم ولا انتى فاكراه جاى ببلاش (ومتنسيش عمولتى ) :ura1:*


ااااااااه انتوا مربطينها سوا بقا:smile01
​


My Rock قال:


> انا فاضي؟
> الزعيم يلهط على طووووووووووووول
> 
> 
> لا رجاءاً الدفع اولاً وبعدين هختار


ههههههههههههههههههه

طيب فيه سحاتيت اجبلك سحتوت وتختار حد
​


My Rock قال:


> خلي الحساب عندك يا دونا.
> استلمي المبلغ واقطعي منها عمولتك وراتب الشهر الجاي والباقي حوليه على حسابي في سويسرا.


:thnk0001:


----------



## oesi no (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
مش هقول حاجة تانى 

اهم حاجة تكون مستعد للمشاكل هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 نوفمبر 2013)

My Rock قال:


> طيب بما انك نشيط وحرك اتدبس بيها بقى.
> 
> انا هختار اخونا بالله *oesi no*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

My Rock قال:


> طيب بما انك نشيط وحرك اتدبس بيها بقى.
> 
> انا هختار اخونا بالله *oesi no*



ايييييييوة بقا يازعيم

هو دا الكلام






:smile01:smile01​


----------



## My Rock (25 نوفمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> *حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
> مش هقول حاجة تانى
> ...




لسانك حصانك.. ان صنته صانك..


----------



## oesi no (25 نوفمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


>


مبسوط اوى :act23:
دورك جاى لا تقلق 


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايييييييوة بقا يازعيم
> 
> هو دا الكلام
> 
> ...


حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 


My Rock قال:


> لسانك حصانك.. ان صنته صانك..


وان خنته 
:59:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل












معلش عذراك
اصلك هتكتب كتير ياحرام

انا عارفه الصدمة كانت شديدة عليك:new6::new6:
​


----------



## oesi no (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟ 
* *{{ -عبود-حبوا-ايرينى- واثقة - رورو - نيفيان   }} -- {{روك - دونا-**مينا البطل - ايموندد - امة }}*




*عـضـويـن كـسـولـيـن ؟
* *{{ روك  }} -- {{البابا - سبارو }}*




*عـضـويـن تـقـدم لـهـم ورده ؟
* *{{امةوسيكرت انجل و حبوا ودونا  }} *






*عـضـويـن تـتـمـنـى حـالـيـآ تـلـتـقـى بـهـم ؟ 
* *{{امة}} -- {{عبود}}*






*عـضـويـن ردودهـم تـنـشـط الـمـوضـوع ؟ 
* *{{ هناء رورو   }} -- {{شيرين بتول }}*






*عـضـويـن هـادئـيـن ؟ 
* *{{ ايموندد }} -- {{ سبارو }}*





*عضوين تحترمهم جدا ؟
* *{{ استاذ صوت صارخ- استاذ النهيسي}} -- {{ استاذة امة- استاذ بيتر - استاذ فريدى   }}*






*عضوين مفتقدهم ؟ 
* *{{جينا جوجو مشرفة الترانيم }} -- {{ فادى مشرف الشبهات  }}*






*عضوين دائما تواقيعهم جميله ؟
* *{{عياد }} -- {{فبرونيا  }}*






*عضوين صورتهم الرمزية بتعجبك ؟ 
* *{{ انا :smile01 }} -- {{ دونا قبل ما تقلبها سواد }} *




*عضوين دمهم خفيف ؟
* *{{ حبوا }} -- {{ واثقة }}*

​

*عضوين ردودهم جميله ؟*
 *{{ ايموندد }} -- {{عبد يسوع المسيح}}*​ 




*عضوين شخصيتهم رائعه ؟*
 *{{ عبود مع تحفظ }} -- {{ ماما امة  }}*​ 




*عضوين تتمنى ان تره ردودهم في موضوعك ؟*
 *{{ مبعملش مواضيع:t4: }} -- {{ مبعملش مواضيع:t4: .}} *​ 




*عضوين بيزيدوا نشاط للمنتدي*
 *{{هى اسمها مارى بس الاسم التانى مش فاكره هههه  }} -- {{هناء وشيرين  .}} *​ 



*عضوين وجودهم اساسى فى المنتدي*
 *{{ كل  }} -- {{ الاعضاء.}} *​ 


*عضوين مواضعهم جريئه *
 *{{ عبود }} -- {{ ايرينى .}} *​ 



*عضوين افكارهم تعجبك بكثره*
 *{{ عياد }} -- {{ البابا "مينا البطل " .}} *​ 


*عضوين تتمنى تقليدهم *
 *{{ محدش }} -- {{ يطول .}} *​ 



*عضوين ترتاح عندما ترى وجودهم فى المنتدي*
 *{{ روك "هجمات التتار" }} -- {{ دونا "عنف الاصدقاء" .}} *​ 



*عضوين لا تحب ان تتحدث لهم*
 *{{مبكلمش }} -- {{ حد}}
فاضى انا :smile01
*​ 



*عضوين ترى انهم يجاملوا فى ردودهم*
 *{{استاذ النهيسي  }} -- {{استاذ حبيب يسوع}}
الاتنين بعشق تشجيعهم للناس
*​ 



*عضوين زعلت على فراقهم من المنتدي*
 *{{ جينا جوجو- ميريت -ارتاميس- كوبتك مرمر }} -- {{سكوفيلد-فادى- كوبتك مان  }}
كتيييييييييييييير متعدش هههههههه دول 7 سنين ونص
*​ 


*عضوين تحس انهم يستحقوا الاشراف فى المنتدي*
 *{{ كله  }} -- {{ بأوانه .}} *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 نوفمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> *عضوين شخصيتهم رائعه ؟*
> *{{ عبود مع تحفظ }} -- {{ ماما امة  }}*


*مع ( تحفظ ) ؟؟؟
مين تحفظ دى ؟ ولا أعرفها 
:smile01:smile01:smile01
*​


----------



## oesi no (25 نوفمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مع ( تحفظ ) ؟؟؟
> مين تحفظ دى ؟ ولا أعرفها
> :smile01:smile01:smile01
> *​


مدام حضرتك الجديدة 
وانت عارف 
الجديدة تحلى 
ولو كانت ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> *عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟
> * *{{ -عبود-حبوا-ايرينى- واثقة - رورو - نيفيان   }} -- {{روك - دونا-**مينا البطل - ايموندد - امة }}*
> 
> 
> ...


الموضوع بيقول عضوين مش مجموعه اعضاء:smile01

يلا زي بعضه
شكرا جدا جورج علي مشاركتك الجميله
وشكرا علي اختيارك اسمي المتواضع:t23:
ومعلش احنا اسفين تعبناك انا عارفه:smile01:smile01

وكنت عايزة اقيملك بس معرفتش 
استني هشوف حد اعمله كوبري واجي اقيملك:smile01

يلا بقا دبسلنا حد واستتقل كدا وانت بتنقي:ura1:

نورت ياجو بجد
​


----------



## oesi no (25 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الموضوع بيقول عضوين مش مجموعه اعضاء:smile01
> 
> يلا زي بعضه
> شكرا جدا جورج علي مشاركتك الجميله
> ...



بتقولى حاجة 
مجموعه اعضاء فين
انا طول عمرى ملتزم بالقوانين 
لا تستنى يومين على ما افكر ههههههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> بتقولى حاجة
> مجموعه اعضاء فين
> انا طول عمرى ملتزم بالقوانين
> لا تستنى يومين على ما افكر ههههههههههه​


لا ابدا انا بكح ماتخدش في بالك
وواضح التزامك اوي الصراحه:giveup:

يومين ليه هو انا بقولك اقتل حد
انا بقولك اختار حد:smile01​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ادفعي بالدولار يا بتول 
دة ب7جنية الدولار الواحد 


​


----------



## oesi no (25 نوفمبر 2013)

هختار 
*عبود عبده عبود*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ادفعي بالدولار يا بتول
> دة ب7جنية الدولار الواحد
> 
> 
> ​


خلاص يارمسيس الزعيم وافق يختار من غير دولارات
هدي النفوس انت بس:smile01​


oesi no قال:


> هختار
> *عبود عبده عبود*


جوووووووود
حلوووو جداااا
اختيار رااائع

مكانش يومك يااستاذ عبود:smile01

كلنا في انتظار استاذنا عبود:giveup:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 نوفمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> هختار
> *عبود عبده عبود*


*عملتها ؟!!*​


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مكانش يومك يااستاذ عبود:smile01


*هتعددى عليا ؟؟؟

أنطروا شوية على ما رجع لكم أما الليلة يا عومدة
أو الصبح على طول
أوعوا تروحوا فى أى حتة 
*​


----------



## oesi no (25 نوفمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عملتها ؟!!*​
> *هتعددى عليا ؟؟؟
> 
> أنطروا شوية على ما رجع لكم أما الليلة يا عومدة
> ...


باركوا لاخوكوا ابو جبل :smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عملتها ؟!!*​
> *هتعددى عليا ؟؟؟
> 
> أنطروا شوية على ما رجع لكم أما الليلة يا عومدة
> ...








ماشي استاذنا
احنا ناطرينك
بس ماتنطرناش كتير:smile01






:smile01:smile01​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*عـضـويـن ردودهـم تـنـشـط الـمـوضـوع ؟ 
* *{{ هناء رورو   }} -- {{شيرين بتول }}

لا بقى انا شيرين وهى هناء اشمعنا انا هناء 
كدا ظلم 

*

*عضوين لا تحب ان تتحدث لهم*
 *{{مبكلمش }} -- {{ حد}}
فاضى انا :smile01

قال فاضى قال 
امال الخاص عملوه لمين ها :gun:

ميرسى يا جو انك ذكرت اسمى 
والله وبقالك اسم جديد يا بت يا رورو هههههه 
*​​


----------



## oesi no (25 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *عـضـويـن ردودهـم تـنـشـط الـمـوضـوع ؟
> * *{{ هناء رورو   }} -- {{شيرين بتول }}
> 
> لا بقى انا شيرين وهى هناء اشمعنا انا هناء
> ...


هما عملوا الخاص علشانى 
بس مقالوش 
فمبقتش استخدمه كتير
ههههههههههههههههههه
بقالى اسبوع وعدد الرسايل جوه الخاص 27 
يعنى 3 رسايل فى اليوم 
زى الفل يعنى ههههههههههههههه
العفو على ايه 
لولا انى مبحبش اخالف كنت ذكرت اسمك فى اماكن كتير 
كتير اتظلموا معايا بسبب فكرة انهم عضوين بس


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*



عـضـويـن ردودهـم تـنـشـط الـمـوضـوع ؟ 
 {{ هناء رورو   }} -- {{شيرين بتول }}

لا بقى انا شيرين وهى هناء اشمعنا انا هناء 
كدا ظلم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

يخربيتشك
تصدقي فكرت ان شيرين اللي جنب اسمي دي
وهناء اللي جنب اسمك دول اعضاء معانا هنا اصلا
حتي استغربت في نفسويتي اوي كدا وقعدت اقول مين دول:thnk0001:
  اتاريه طلع بيتريق علينا اه وربنا:new6:
 *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 نوفمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> هما عملوا الخاص علشانى
> بس مقالوش
> فمبقتش استخدمه كتير
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*ايون على يدى شعقوله دى 3 رسايل بسسسسسسسسسس 
لا كدا حران مظلوم انت والنبى 
ده على اساس انك كنت ملتزم اصلا وبتحط عضوين 
هههههههههه دى قفة اعضاء واتفتحت 
انت بوظت الموضوع اساسا *



واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يخربيتشك
> تصدقي فكرت ان شيرين اللي جنب اسمي دي
> وهناء اللي جنب اسمك دول اعضاء معانا هنا اصلا
> حتي استغربت في نفسويتي اوي كدا وقعدت اقول مين دول:thnk0001:
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه اللهى وانت جاهى يرزقك بواحد اعور قولى امين 
وجاية تفضحى نفسك على الهوا كدا عاتى 
بس برضوا انا شيرين وانتى هناء مليش فيه 
قال هناء قال 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]{{ أبوستل د/ يوحنا }} .. و .. {{  المسلم اللى بيدخل وراه عِدل }}*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
عـضـويـن كـسـولـيـن ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]{{ :smile01أوسى نو :smile01 }} -- {{ مينا البطل }}[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
( معاك وردتين فقط ) أختار عـضـويـن تـقـدمهم لـهـما لضيق ذات اليد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]{{ روك }} -- {{ أمة }}[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
( أختار ) أسم عـضـويـن ( فقط ) تـتـمـنـى حـالـيـآ تـلـتـقـى بـهـم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]{{ ألياس السريانى }} -- {{ أليعازر }}[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
عـضـويـن ردودهـم تـنـشـط الـمـوضـوع ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]{{ خادم البتول }} -- {{ ديزرت روز }}[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
عـضـويـن هـادئـيـن ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]{{ كاندى شوب }} -- {{ موكى }}[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
( أختار أسم ) عضوين ( فقط ) من بين الأعضاء الذين تحترمهم جدا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]{{ صوت صارخ }} -- {{ أورجانوس المصرى }}[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
عضوين مفتقدهم (( جدااااااً ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]{{ شقاوة }} -- {{ رانيا }}[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
عضوين دائما تواقيعهم جميله ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]{{ فيبرونيا }} -- {{ عياد }}[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
عضوين صورتهم الرمزية بتعجبك ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]{{ عبود }} -- {{ عبده عبود }}[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
عضوين دمهم خفيف ( طحن )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]{{ حوبو }} -- {{ واثقة بوند }}[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
عضوين ردودهم جميله ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]{{ تيماف }} -- {{ وايت آنجل }[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
عضوين شخصيتهم رائعه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]{{ دونا }} -- {{ نبيل }}[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
عضوين تتمنى ان ترى ردودهم في موضوعك ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]{{ كل }} -- {{ الأعضاء }}[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
عضوين بيزيدوا نشاط للمنتدي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]{{ شلة }} -- {{ بيسو}}[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
عضوين ( بخلاف الأدارة ) وجودهم اساسى فى المنتدي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( النشيط ) – ( المفيد )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
عضوين مواضيعهم جريئه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] ( أم الولة ) إيرينى – ( أم اللماضة ) شقاوة قلم  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
عضوين افكارهم تعجبك بكثره[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]{{ خادم البتول }} -- {{ أيموندد }}[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
عضوين تتمنى تقليدهم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( فى النشاط )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]{{ مارى نعيم }} -- {{ رورو أيهاب }}[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
عضوين ( غير متأنفزين ) ترتاح عندما ترى وجودهم فى المنتدي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]{{ حوبو }} -- {{ أيموندد }[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
عضوين لا تحب ان تتحدث إليهما[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( بمنتهى الصراحة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]{{ طارق }} -- {{ هيلانة }}[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]:smile01:smile01:smile01
عضوين ترى انهم يجاملوا فى ردودهم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( مع ان المجاملة مش وحشة يعنى ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]{{ حبيب يسوع }} -- {{ النهيسى }}[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
عضوين زعلت على فراقهم من المنتدي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]{{ يوسف الصديق }} -- {{ توين }}[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
عضوين تحس انهم يستحقوا الاشراف فى المنتدي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]{{ عياد }} -- {{ أدمنتيوس }}[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أرشح العضوة اللى بعدى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حوبو
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه اللهى وانت جاهى يرزقك بواحد اعور قولى امين
> وجاية تفضحى نفسك على الهوا كدا عاتى
> بس برضوا انا شيرين وانتى هناء مليش فيه
> قال هناء قال
> *​


عاتشي عاتشي ياشيرين:smile01



​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]{{ أبوستل د/ يوحنا }} .. و .. {{  المسلم اللى بيدخل وراه عِدل }}*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> عـضـويـن كـسـولـيـن ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]{{ :smile01أوسى نو :smile01 }} -- {{ مينا البطل }}*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ( معاك وردتين فقط ) أختار عـضـويـن تـقـدمهم لـهـما لضيق ذات اليد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]{{ روك }} -- {{ أمة }}[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ( أختار ) أسم عـضـويـن ( فقط ) تـتـمـنـى حـالـيـآ تـلـتـقـى بـهـم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]{{ ألياس السريانى }} -- {{ أليعازر }}[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> عـضـويـن ردودهـم تـنـشـط الـمـوضـوع ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]{{ خادم البتول }} -- {{ ديزرت روز }}[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...


الاول الله علي الالوانات الجميله دي وعلي النظام:smile01

وياسلام علي الاجابات الجميله يااستاذي
بشكرك جداا اولا علي انك قبلت الدعوة
ثانيا علي اختيارك لأسمي اللي المفروض ناس كتير كانت اولي تكون في مكانه
ثالثا انك ملطعتناش لحد الصبح:smile01

ورابعا انك اختارت علي طول من غير ماتقعد يومين تفكر زي ناس:smile01

شكرا جدا استاذي
نورت جداا
تقبل تحياتي:t23:

وكلنا منتظرين ,,,,,,,,
​[/FONT]


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 نوفمبر 2013)

My Rock قال:


> *عضوين دمهم خفيف ؟
> * *{{ **YOYO JESUS }} -- {{ **sha2awet 2alam}}*
> 
> ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2013)

طبعا بعد ما بابا صوت اعتذر عن المشاركة معانا 
لأسباب خاصه , واكيد كلنا بنحترم رغبته في عدم المشاركة وبنقدرها ..

استاذ عبود اقتشرح اننا نختار ماما امه 
وطبعا انا ماكدبتش خبر وجيت علي طول انفذ الاقتراح
وبتمني ماما امه توافق : )​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2013)

ولتاني مره علي التوزاي ضيفنا يعتذر:love34:

ماما امه اعتذرت نظرا لضيق وقتها "ربنا يكون معاها"
بس هي بتوعدنا انها هتكون معانا في اقرب فرصة
بكل ترحيب وبمنتهي المبحه:flowers:



وطبعا علي بال ماماما امه تنورنا
قولت ننقنق في عضو كدا
وقد وقع الاخيتار علي
العضو الغلباوي جــــــون:t33:

نورت المسطبه ياجون:new6:​​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ولتاني مره علي التوزاي ضيفنا يعتذر:love34:
> 
> ماما امه اعتذرت نظرا لضيق وقتها "ربنا يكون معاها"
> بس هي بتوعدنا انها هتكون معانا في اقرب فرصة
> ...


منورة بيكى
بسانا مش لاعب  :t33::t33::t33:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> منورة بيكى
> بسانا مش لاعب  :t33::t33::t33:


لا انت انور:beee:

 مش لا عب ؟ يعني اكتب دلوقتي لتالت مره علي التوازي ولا اعمل ايه:new6:

​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> سلام ونعمة :smil12:
> شالله تكونوا بخير
> ملكيش دعوة
> بما اني بعشق الاسئله المحرجه
> ...


ربنا يسمحك  
ليكى يوم ياظالمة 
اناهختاريك انتى 
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (27 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا انت انور:beee:
> 
> مش لا عب ؟ يعني اكتب دلوقتي لتالت مره علي التوازي ولا اعمل ايه:new6:
> 
> ​


لوكنت شوفت الرد دا كنت قولتليك اكتبى بس 

يلا هتروحو من ربنا فين 
:new6::new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*عضوين لا تحب ان تتحدث لهم*
 *{{ ........رورو...... }} -- {{ ...وانتى............ .}} 
*
*




*​​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ربنا يسمحك
> ليكى يوم ياظالمة
> اناهختاريك انتى
> ههههههههههههههههه


تختارني انا وابقا لتاني مره علي التوازي ماينفعش:t33:

بجد شكرا جدا ياجون انك جيت ونورت وشاركت وجاوبت وقولتلي يابت:t33:
وشكرا علي انك ذكرا اسم البت صاحبة الموضوع:t33:
اجابتك حلوة
مع انك كروت في بعض الاسئله
بس يلا ماعلينا
ميرسي كتير:flowers:


وليك عندي تقييم
بس استني هشوف حد اعمله كوبري واجيلك:new6:
​


johna&jesus قال:


> لوكنت شوفت الرد دا كنت قولتليك اكتبى بس
> 
> يلا هتروحو من ربنا فين
> :new6::new6:


هنروح مارينا:new6:

يلا اتفضل بقا اختارلنا حد بعدين:dntknw:
​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *عضوين لا تحب ان تتحدث لهم*
> *{{ ........رورو...... }} -- {{ ...وانتى............ .}}
> *
> *
> ...


:a63::new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2013)

> *عضوين صورتهم الرمزية بتعجبك ؟
> * *{{ ....الصور............ }} -- {{ ..اصلآ حرام...................... }} *







​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 نوفمبر 2013)

الصور حرام ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2013)

وبما ان جون خايف يختار حد :t33:
فقررنا نحن ,, نحن اللي هو انا يعني:smil12:

اني اختار العضو
مخبر المنتدي
صاحب الحاسة التاسعة:t33:
الغلبااااااوي
السوسة
ومش انا اللي بقول عليه سوسة
هو اللي كاتب كدا علي نفسه اه وربنا:fun_lol:

*عيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ :t16: ـــــــــــــــــــــاد*

المايك معاك يابيه
اتحفنا:smil12:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وبما ان جون خايف يختار حد :t33:
> فقررنا نحن ,, نحن اللي هو انا يعني:smil12:
> 
> اني اختار العضو
> ...


* يا فتاح يا عليم يا رزايق يا كريم *
*اصطبحنا واصطبح الملك لله *

*بسم الله توكلنا علي الله *




* عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟ ​*​
*{{ Dona Nabil }} -- {{ Twin }}​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*عـضـويـن كـسـولـيـن ؟​*
*{{ +Bent El3dra+ }} -- {{ Eva Maria }}​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*عـضـويـن تـقـدم لـهـم ورده ؟​*
*{{ happy angel / candy shop }} -- {{ أمة / عبود عبده عبود }}
ومعاهم يجي عشروميت عضو تاني 
بقدملهم انتاج مصر السنادي من زهور الربيع 
​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*عـضـويـن تـتـمـنـى حـالـيـآ تـلـتـقـى بـهـم ؟ ​*
*{{ عبود عبده عبود }} -- {{ أمة }}​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*عـضـويـن ردودهـم تـنـشـط الـمـوضـوع ؟ ​*
*{{ YOYO JESUS }} -- {{ واثقه فيك يارب / رورو ايهاب }}​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*عـضـويـن هـادئـيـن ؟ ​*
*{{ كلدانية }} -- {{ tamav maria }}​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*عضوين تحترمهم جدا ؟​*
*{{ كتير }} -- {{ جداً }}​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*عضوين مفتقدهم ؟ ​*
*{{ sha2awet 2alam }} -- {{ ponponayah }}​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*عضوين دائما تواقيعهم جميله ؟​*
*{{ +febronia+ }} -- {{ خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ }}​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*عضوين صورتهم الرمزية بتعجبك ؟ ​*
*{{ +febronia+ }} -- {{ هشام المهندس }} ​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
* عضوين دمهم خفيف ؟​*
*  {{ واثقه فيك يارب }} -- {{ رورو ايهاب }}
التوأم الغير ملتصق ههههه
​*
*​*
*​*
*​*

* عضوين ردودهم جميله ؟​*
*{{ aymonded }} -- {{ AdmanTios }}​ *




* عضوين شخصيتهم رائعه ؟​*
*{{ aymonded }} -- {{ white.angel }}​ *




* عضوين تتمنى ان تره ردودهم في موضوعك ؟​*
*{{ كل المنتدي }} -- {{ اتمني اري تقيماتهم الصراحه ههههه }} ​ *




* عضوين بيزيدوا نشاط للمنتدي​*
*  {{ واثقه فيك يارب }} -- {{ رورو ايهاب }}​ *



* عضوين وجودهم اساسى فى المنتدي​*
*{{ My Rock }} -- {{ Dona Nabil }} ​ *


* عضوين مواضعهم جريئه ​*
*{{ Desert Rose }} -- {{ +إيرينى+ }} ​ *



* عضوين افكارهم تعجبك بكثره​*
*{{ بوب كمبيوتر }} -- {{ peace_86 }} ​ *


* عضوين تتمنى تقليدهم ​*
*{{ بتعلم }} -- {{ مبقلدش }} ​ *



* عضوين ترتاح عندما ترى وجودهم فى المنتدي​*
*{{ +febronia+ }} -- {{ !! البابا !! }} ​ *



* عضوين لا تحب ان تتحدث لهم​*
*{{ كتير }} -- {{ الصراحه }}
:new2::new2::new2:
​ *



* عضوين ترى انهم يجاملوا فى ردودهم​*
*{{ النهيسى }} -- {{ candy shop }} ​ *



* عضوين زعلت على فراقهم من المنتدي​*
*{{ Critic / sha2awet 2alam / Rosetta }} -- {{ the shepherd / Twin / marcelino}} ​ *


* عضوين تحس انهم يستحقوا الاشراف فى المنتدي​*
*{{ بوب كمبيوتر }} -- {{ AdmanTios }} ​ *




*قضي الامر يا شعلان :smil12:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * يا فتاح يا عليم يا رزايق يا كريم *
> *اصطبحنا واصطبح الملك لله *
> 
> *بسم الله توكلنا علي الله *
> ...





!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * عضوين دمهم خفيف ؟​*
> *  {{ واثقه فيك يارب }} -- {{ رورو ايهاب }}
> التوأم الغير ملتصق ههههه
> ​*





!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عضوين ردودهم جميله ؟​*
> *{{ aymonded }} -- {{ AdmanTios }}​*
> 
> 
> ...


*اولا شابوه ليك لانك مكسرتش قواعد اللعبه
واخترت عضوين بس بأستثناء سؤلين بس :t16::t16:

ثانيا شكرا علي قبولك الدعوة 
ثاليا شكرا لانك ذكرت اسمي وانا مستهلش*

رابعا بقا تعالي هنا
* 
​*
*


عضوين دمهم خفيف ؟
{{ واثقه فيك يارب }} -- {{ رورو ايهاب }}
التوأم الغير ملتصق ههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

ياريت ترسوا علي حل
احنا توأم ملتصشق ولا هناء وشيرين ولا شله بيسو ولا ايه بالظبط:thnk0001:
:t9::t9:
شكرا ليك ياعياد كنت ضيف خفيف وسريع :smile02
ونورت بجد

يلا بقا عايزين ندق عالحديد وهو سخن
واختار حد برسعه قصدي بسرعه:smile01

​*

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اولا شابوه ليك لانك مكسرتش قواعد اللعبه
> واخترت عضوين بس بأستثناء سؤلين بس :t16::t16:
> 
> ثانيا شكرا علي قبولك الدعوة
> ...




هختار حسبو 
جرجس منير


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> هختار حسبو
> جرجس منير


حسبو منير
قصدي جرجس منير
علي خيراًٌ الله:heat:

وكلنا في انتظار جرجس يامسهل30:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*



عـضـويـن هـادئـيـن ؟ ​


أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *
> {{ كلدانية }} -- {{ tamav maria }}​
> *


 
​​*يبقى شكلك متعرفش تماف ماريا-- دا انا اتعلمت الطيرااان -- ااااقصد الشقاوه على إديها ههههههههههههه*​
قال هديا قال امال انا ابقى ايه ههههههههههههههه اوحا حد يقولها على الكلمتين دول ها ههههه


> عضوين دمهم خفيف ؟
> {{ *واثقه فيك يارب* }} -- {{ *رورو ايهاب* }}
> 
> التوأم الغير ملتصق ههههه​


 
:new6: :new6: :new6: :new6: :new6: :new6:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> * ياريت ترسوا علي حل
> احنا توأم ملتصشق ولا هناء وشيرين ولا شله بيسو ولا ايه بالظبط:thnk0001:​*


*لما تكونى مع رورو .... شلة بيسو
مع اخواتك ( آل بوند )

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لما تكونى مع رورو .... شلة بيسو
> مع اخواتك ( آل بوند )
> 
> *​


طب ولما اكون لوحدي ابقا ايه:thnk0001:

اوعي تقولي الهامي:new6:​


----------



## grges monir (28 نوفمبر 2013)

معلهش  اخرت  ومكنتش اعرف انى مطلوب لولا العضوة النشطة   روور ههههه
فى الطريق للاجابة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> معلهش  اخرت  ومكنتش اعرف انى ملوب لولا العضوة النشطة   روور ههههه
> فى الطريق للاجابة



طب انجز :smil8:


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> معلهش  اخرت  ومكنتش اعرف انى ملوب لولا العضوة النشطة   روور ههههه
> فى الطريق للاجابة


*اى خدمة عد الجمايل ههههههههه 
بس ملوب اللى هو ازاى يعنى 
هو انا اخلص من بتول تطلعلى انت 
وبالنسبة لحرف (ط) كنت جعان وكلته ولا ايه *:99:


----------



## grges monir (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟ 
* *{{ ...عياد.......... }} -- {{....مارىنعيم...........}}*




*عـضـويـن كـسـولـيـن ؟
* *{{ ....روك.......... }} -- {{....اوسى نو............}}*




*عـضـويـن تـقـدم لـهـم ورده ؟
* *{{ .....النهيسى......... }} -- {{...........امة.....}}*






*عـضـويـن تـتـمـنـى حـالـيـآ تـلـتـقـى بـهـم ؟ 
* *{{ ...هابى انجل......... }} -- {{....عبود.........}}*






*عـضـويـن ردودهـم تـنـشـط الـمـوضـوع ؟ 
* *{{ ......عبود...... }} -- {{.......   ايرينى......}}*






*عـضـويـن هـادئـيـن ؟ 
* *{{ ....كلدانية............... }} -- {{ ............**ABOTARBO ....... }}*





*عضوين تحترمهم جدا ؟
* *{{ ...ايمن...............}} -- {{ .......امة............. }}*






*عضوين مفتقدهم ؟ 
* *{{ ....فراشة مسيحة................ }} -- {{ ......نيو مان............... }}*






*عضوين دائما تواقيعهم جميله ؟
* *{{ .....فيرونيا............ }} -- {{ ........ روزى......... }}*






*عضوين صورتهم الرمزية بتعجبك ؟ 
* *{{ ......دونا.......... }} -- {{ ..........رورو ايهاب............ }} *




*عضوين دمهم خفيف ؟
* *{{ ........بتول...( واثقة فيك يارب....... }} -- {{ ........روورايهاب............ }}*

​

*عضوين ردودهم جميله ؟*
 *{{ ......عبود............ }} -- {{ .......دونا............... }}*​ 




*عضوين شخصيتهم رائعه ؟*
 *{{ .....كاندى............. }} -- {{ .......امة............ }}*​ 




*عضوين تتمنى ان تره ردودهم في موضوعك ؟*
 *{{ .....دونا......... }} -- {{ .......كاندى......... .}} *​ 




*عضوين بيزيدوا نشاط للمنتدي*
 *{{ ....عبود........... }} -- {{ ...... بتول........ .}} *​ 



*عضوين وجودهم اساسى فى المنتدي*
 *{{ .....دونا.......... }} -- {{ ....... كاندى......... .}} *​ 


*عضوين مواضعهم جريئه *
 *{{ ...ايرينى............ }} -- {{ ........عبود........ .}} *​ 



*عضوين افكارهم تعجبك بكثره*
 *{{ ......امة......... }} -- {{ .........ايمن....... .}} *​ 


*عضوين تتمنى تقليدهم *
 *{{ .....روك.......... }} -- {{ .......النهيسى......... .}} *​ 



*عضوين ترتاح عندما ترى وجودهم فى المنتدي*
 *{{ ......روك......... }} -- {{ ......دونا.......... .}} *​ 



*عضوين لا تحب ان تتحدث لهم*
 *{{ ......لا يوجد......... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 



*عضوين ترى انهم يجاملوا فى ردودهم*
 *{{ ......النهيسى......... }} -- {{ ......كاندى.......... .}} *​ 



*عضوين زعلت على فراقهم من المنتدي*
 *{{ ......نيومان......... }} -- {{ ........كوكو مان........ .}} *​ 


*عضوين تحس انهم يستحقوا الاشراف فى المنتدي*
 *{{ .....روزى.......... }} -- {{ .....تيماف ماريا........... .}} *​


----------



## grges monir (28 نوفمبر 2013)

انا مشعارف اختار مين بعدى لانى مش  حافظ مين كان قبلى
انا هاسيب القصة دى عل سوسة المنتدى  والعمود الفقرى لية
عياد حبيبى ههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب
+إيرينى+
حبو اعدائكم
واثقه فيك يارب
مارياماريا
soul & life
tamav maria
AdmanTios
sherihan81
هشام المهندس
موكــــــــي
kawasaki
Dona Nabil
My Rock
oesi no
عبود عبده عبود
johna&jesus
وانا
وانت
ورقصني يا جدع


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 نوفمبر 2013)

بجد الصراحه انا مش عارفه اقولك ايه 
يعني اغيب ابرعه وعشيين ساعه عن المنتدي
ارجع اليك يادوب لسه مجاوب
وقال ايه مكنتش تعرف انك "ملوب"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



اومال مين اللي بعتلك لينك الموضوعك علي بروفايلك و"ملبك" 
يكونش خيالي لا سمح الله 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ماعلينا ماعلينا

بجد نورت ياجرجس 
وشكرا ليك لانك جاوبت علي قد السؤال ومارغتش كتير
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



وشكرا لان ذكرت اسمي بجد ميرسي
واكيد شكرا لانك لبيت "الملب " وجيت
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



نورت : )
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 نوفمبر 2013)

ويلا اختار حد وانجز بقا​


----------



## Samir poet (29 نوفمبر 2013)

*عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟ 
* *{{ .....+ايرينى+......... }} -- {{........ماريا ماريا........}}*


*{{ .....واعضاء تانين......... }} *

 

*عـضـويـن كـسـولـيـن ؟
* *{{ .............. }} -- {{................}}*

*مش عارف بجد*


*عـضـويـن تـقـدم لـهـم ورده ؟
* *{{ .............. }} -- {{................}}*

*كل الاعضاء *




*عـضـويـن تـتـمـنـى حـالـيـآ تـلـتـقـى بـهـم ؟ 
* *{{ ............ }} -- {{.............}}*

*اعضاء كتير نفسى اشوفهم 
وخصوص اللى قريبين منى
مثل الاتى
بنت الكنيسة
حبوا اعدائكم
+ايرينى+
ماريا ماريا
واثقة فيك يارب
رورو ايهاب
يويو جسيس
كريس
بنت المسيح 
بنت النور
تماف مارى 
كوبتك اوفرى2**
رانا 
ايموندا
ايمليا 
شقاوة قلم
وايت جسيس
وفية اعضاء تانى 
هحاول افتكر اسمهم وارجع اكتب الاسماء*




*عـضـويـن ردودهـم تـنـشـط الـمـوضـوع ؟ 
* *{{ .....النهيسى....... }} -- {{.....يويوجسيس........}}*

*واثقة فيك يارب + رورو ايهاب
حبوا اعدائكم 
وناس تانية
*



*عـضـويـن هـادئـيـن ؟ 
* *{{ ..........حبوا اعدائكم......... }} -- {{ .......بنت النور....... }}*





*عضوين تحترمهم جدا ؟
* *{{ ..........ناس كتير احترمهم........}} -- {{ .....تماف مارى 
+ايرينى+............... }}*
*واثقة فيك يارب
ورور ايهاب
وحبوا اعدائكم
وماريا ماريا
وناس تانية بجد*





*عضوين مفتقدهم ؟ 
* *{{ ............كريس........ }} -- {{ ........ملاك السماء............. }}*






*عضوين دائما تواقيعهم جميله ؟
* *{{ .......مش عارف بجد.......... }}*





*عضوين صورتهم الرمزية بتعجبك ؟ 
* *{{ ................ }} -- {{ ........................ }} *

*مش بعرف احدد*


*عضوين دمهم خفيف ؟
* *{{ .....حبوا اعدائكم............. }} -**
تماف مارى
ماريا ماريا*
*بنت النور*​

*عضوين ردودهم جميله ؟*
 *{{ .......يويو جسيس........... }} -- {{ .......حبوا اعدائكم............... }}*​ 




*عضوين شخصيتهم رائعه ؟*
 *{{ ..........ايرينى ......... }} -- {{ .........حبوا اعدئكم.......... }}*​ 
*تماف مارى
*​* ماريا ماريا
بنت النور*​ 


*عضوين تتمنى ان تره ردودهم في موضوعك ؟*
 *{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 

*{{ ..........ايرينى ......... }} -- {{ .........حبوا اعدئكم.......... }}*​ 
*تماف مارى
*​* ماريا ماريا
بنت النور*​ 
​ 
*عضوين بيزيدوا نشاط للمنتدي*
 *{{ ....النهيسى........... }} -- {{ ......ومش عارف مين تانى.......... .}} *​ 



*عضوين وجودهم اساسى فى المنتدي*
 *{{ ........كتيرررررررررر....... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 


*عضوين مواضعهم جريئه *
 *{{ .......ايرينى........ }} -- {{ ........شقاوة قلم........ .}} *​ 



*عضوين افكارهم تعجبك بكثره*
 *{{ ..........يويو جسيس..... }} -- {{ ...ومش عارف مين تانى............. .}} *​ 


*عضوين تتمنى تقليدهم *
 *{{ .......مش التقليد........ }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 



*عضوين ترتاح عندما ترى وجودهم فى المنتدي*
 *{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 


*بنت الكنيسة
حبوا اعدائكم
+ايرينى+
ماريا ماريا
واثقة فيك يارب
رورو ايهاب
يويو جسيس
كريس
بنت المسيح 
بنت النور
تماف مارى 
كوبتك اوفرى2**
رانا 
ايموندا
ايمليا 
شقاوة قلم
وايت جسيس
وفية اعضاء تانى 
هحاول افتكر اسمهم وارجع اكتب الاسماء*
 *عضوين لا تحب ان تتحدث لهم*
 *{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ *
 كتييير برضو
*

*عضوين ترى انهم يجاملوا فى ردودهم*
 *{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 
*فى كتير برضوووو*


*عضوين زعلت على فراقهم من المنتدي*
 *{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 
 ملاك السماء + لديا المسيح
كريس  وفية ميرولا

*عضوين تحس انهم يستحقوا الاشراف فى المنتدي*
 *{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ فية كتير


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جدا ليك يا سمير
بجد نورت جدا جدا
وشكرا علي اجاباتك الجميله
وكمان شكرا لانك افتكرتني ضمن الاسماء الجميله : )
ربنا يخليك يارب 

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 ديسمبر 2013)

وبما ان الكل بقا خايف يختار:smil16:
قولت مابدهاش يابت ياواثقه
دبسي انتي وزي بعضهleasantr

قعدت افكر افكر افكر
قولت تختاري مين يابت ياوثوقه:crazy_pil

وفاجئة قولت بسسسسس وجدتوها:t13:

انا دبست حنونة المنتدي
مامتي حبيبتي
*ماما كاندي *
:big29::big29::big29:

كلنا في انتظار حضرتك يامامتي:new8:

​


----------



## grges monir (1 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بجد الصراحه انا مش عارفه اقولك ايه
> يعني اغيب ابرعه وعشيين ساعه عن المنتدي
> ارجع اليك يادوب لسه مجاوب
> وقال ايه مكنتش تعرف انك "ملوب"
> ...


انا جبت اسمك بس منعا للدوشة
وتقدمى شكوى ازى اسمى مش مكتوب ههههه
بصراحة بقى
المنتدى دة بيحبة ربنا يوم ما الناس يحصلها ملل شوية والدنيا تبقى  بطيئة هنا ربنا بيبعت  لية اشخاص زيك عندهم حماس واسلوب جميل ان يخلى المنتدى  يتفاعل تانى بصورة جميلة


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2013)

> *عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟
> * *{{ .........رورو..... }} -- {{.......ودونا.........}}*
> 
> 
> ...


اتمنى اكون وفقت 
شكرااااااااااا حبيبتى
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 ديسمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> انا جبت اسمك بس منعا للدوشة
> وتقدمى شكوى ازى اسمى مش مكتوب ههههه
> بصراحة بقى
> المنتدى دة بيحبة ربنا يوم ما الناس يحصلها ملل شوية والدنيا تبقى  بطيئة هنا ربنا بيبعت  لية اشخاص زيك عندهم حماس واسلوب جميل ان يخلى المنتدى  يتفاعل تانى بصورة جميلة


طب تصدق وتأمن بأيه
اني اصلا بضايق لما بلاقي اسمي مكتوب في اي مكان
لانه ميستحقش اصلا انه يتكتب في اي مكان

شكرا جدا عالكمبيلموه مش هي اسمها كدا برضو:new6:
ربنا يخليك بجد ياجرجس علي كلامك الحلو اللي مستهلوش
ربنا يباركك : )
​


candy shop قال:


> اتمنى اكون وفقت
> شكرااااااااااا حبيبتى
> ​


طبعا ياماما وفقتي ووفيتي وكفيتي كمان
اجاباتك حضرتك كلها جميله
وفي مكانها الصحيح جداا


> *عـضـويـن تـتـمـنـى حـالـيـآ تـلـتـقـى بـهـم ؟
> * *{{ ...هابى ......... }} -- {{.....ومونيكا........}}*
> وناس كتير جدا  واولهم صاحبه الموضوع


صدقيني ياماما انا اللي بتمني اشوف حضرتك جدا
دا يبقا يوم المني صدقيني ويبقا ربنا بيحبني :new8:

شكرا ياماما اوي لحضرتك
ولمرورك المميز
نورتي الموضوع بأطلالتك الرائعه دايما
ربنا يباركك:new8:
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 ديسمبر 2013)

وكالعاده طبعا اكيد ماما كاندي هتتحرج تختار حد بعدها
قولت اعفيها من الاحراج واختار انا : )

وبرضو كالعاده قولت تختاري مين يابت ياوثوقه
تختاري مين يابت ياوثوقه:thnk0001:

ملقتش غير استاذي
العزيز جداا علي قلبي
اللي بحترمه وبقدره جدا
استاذي الغالي
*النهيسي*
:big29::big29:

في انتظار حضرتك استاذنا 
:new8:​


----------



## النهيسى (2 ديسمبر 2013)

*عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟ 
* *{{ ............**
candy shop.. }} -- {{...**Dona Nabil.............}}*




*عـضـويـن كـسـولـيـن ؟
* *{{ .............. }} -- {{................}}*

كتير


*عـضـويـن تـقـدم لـهـم ورده ؟
* *{{ ........**AdmanTios...... }} -- {{.........**tamav maria.......}}*






*عـضـويـن تـتـمـنـى حـالـيـآ تـلـتـقـى بـهـم ؟ 
* *{{ ............ }} -- {{.............}}*
كتير





*عـضـويـن ردودهـم تـنـشـط الـمـوضـوع ؟ 
* *{{ ............ }} -- {{.............}}*

كتير




*عـضـويـن هـادئـيـن ؟ 
* *{{ ................... }} -- {{ ................... }}*

كتير



*عضوين تحترمهم جدا ؟
* *{{ ..................}} -- {{ .................... }}*

الكل




*عضوين مفتقدهم ؟ 
* *{{ .........كليمو........... }} -- {{ ....كوكومان................. }}*






*عضوين دائما تواقيعهم جميله ؟
* *{{ ................. }} -- {{ ................. }}*






*عضوين صورتهم الرمزية بتعجبك ؟ 
* *{{ ................ }} -- {{ ........................ }} *




*عضوين دمهم خفيف ؟
* *{{ .................. }} -- {{ .................... }}*

​

*عضوين ردودهم جميله ؟*
 *{{ .................. }} -- {{ ...................... }}*​ 

الكل


*عضوين شخصيتهم رائعه ؟*
 *{{ ................... }} -- {{ ................... }}*​ 

الكل


*عضوين تتمنى ان تره ردودهم في موضوعك ؟*
 *{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 




*عضوين بيزيدوا نشاط للمنتدي*
 *{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 
الكل


*عضوين وجودهم اساسى فى المنتدي*
 *{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ الكل


*عضوين مواضعهم جريئه *
 *{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 



*عضوين افكارهم تعجبك بكثره*
 *{{ ...........**mary naeem.... }} -- {{ ......** صوت صارخ......... .}} *​ 


*عضوين تتمنى تقليدهم *
 *{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 



*عضوين ترتاح عندما ترى وجودهم فى المنتدي*
 *{{ .............**مارياماريا.. }} -- {{ ........**حبو اعدائكم........ .}} *​ 
كتير


*عضوين لا تحب ان تتحدث لهم*
 *{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 
لا يوجد


*عضوين ترى انهم يجاملوا فى ردودهم*
 *{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 
لا يوجد


*عضوين زعلت على فراقهم من المنتدي*
*{{ .........كليمو........... }} -- {{ ....كوكومان................. }}*​ 

*عضوين تحس انهم يستحقوا الاشراف فى المنتدي*
 *{{ ............** واثقه فيك يارب... }} -- {{ .......**رورو ايهاب......... .}} *​ 



 *
الأسئله صعبه جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

*​​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 ديسمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟
> * *{{ ............**
> candy shop.. }} -- {{...**Dona Nabil.............}}*
> 
> ...


ايه يااستاذي
حضرتك سايب ورقه الاسئله فاضية
شكل حضرتك مش مزاكر كويس:fun_lol:
بس برضو لازم ادي لحضرتك 10 من 10
اولا لانك نورتنا جدا
ثانيا لانك جاوبت بمنتهي العفوية ومحبتش تنسي حد في اجابات حضرتك
ثالثا لان وجود حضرتك في التوبيك بركة كبيرة
وشرف ليا ولينا كلنا بالتأكيد

بشكر حضرتك جدا لانك ذكرت اسمي من ضمن الاسماء 
القليه جدا اللي ذكرتها
وانا بامانه مستهلش اصلا

ربنا يباركك استاذي ويديلك الصحه يارب
نورت ياغالي:new8:

لو حضرتك حابب تدبس حد اتفضل
ولو مش حابب سيب المهمه دي عليا:new6:
​


----------



## النهيسى (2 ديسمبر 2013)

> لو حضرتك حابب تدبس حد اتفضل
> ولو مش حابب سيب المهمه دي عليا:new6:




فيه ناس كتير ناسيهم
على سبيل الميثال وليس الحصر
الأخوه
حبيب يسوع
الكرمه الصغيره
روزا فكرى
بنت الكنيسه
أرينى
أيمن
فيه ناس كتير نشطاء منتدى وليس نشطاء سياسيين

*المهم*
هربت لأن الكل حبايبى بجد

ولازم الأمتحان يكون سهل عن كده
هههههههههههههه
*أحسن نقوم بمظاهره عند بيتك أقصد فى موضوعك
*
*هسيب مهمه التدبيس عليكى
*++++++++

*ربنا يفرح قلبك*

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*



			هسيب مهمه التدبيس عليكى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وبما ان استاذي النهيسي
كلفني بالمهمة الخطشيرة دي
وانا مابحبش ادبس حد ابتا*:new6:

المره دي بقا مقعدتش افكر افكر
واقول تختاري مين يابت ياوثوقه

لان انا كان عيني علي واحدة كدا
واحدة هادية ملاك فراشة المنتدي
بجد مش بحس بوجودها خالص من كتر ماهي نسمة

وعشان كدا قولت لازم اختارها عشان اشوف هتعمل ايه
في الحوسة دي قصدي في  الليله دي:new6:

ياتري هتعملي ايه يـــــــا
*كلــــــــــــدانية*:big29:

منتظرينك حبيبتي
المايك معاكي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (3 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وبما ان استاذي النهيسي*
> *كلفني بالمهمة الخطشيرة دي*





واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وانا مابحبش ادبس حد ابتا*:new6:
> 
> 
> المره دي بقا مقعدتش افكر افكر
> ...



 ههههههه 
اتمنالك تدبيسة علئ اصولها يجيكي الدور ياحلوووة
فين القهوة عشان اركز في الكتابة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



موضوع حلو وجميل زيك ياوثوقتي 
اتمنئ ان اوفق واذكر الجميع
واشكر الجميع لمن ذكرو اسمي وافتكروني 
اشكركم من كل قلبي
يااجمل اعضاء في اجمل منتدئ :flowers:​


----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههه 
اتمنالك تدبيسة علئ اصولها يجيكي الدور ياحلوووة
فين القهوة عشان اركز في الكتابة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



موضوع حلو وجميل زيك ياوثوقتي 
اتمنئ ان اوفق واذكر الجميع
واشكر الجميع لمن ذكرو اسمي وافتكروني 
اشكركم من كل قلبي
يااجمل اعضاء في اجمل منتدئ *:flowers:*

*عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟ *
*{{ ........واثقة...... }} -- {{.....الامير.....استاذ الكرمة الصغيرة......}}*​ 

*عـضـويـن كـسـولـيـن ؟*
*{{ .............. }} -- {{................}}*​

*عـضـويـن تـقـدم لـهـم ورده ؟*
*{{ ......دونا....كاندي.... }} -- {{.........امة.......}}*
*وكمان ورود لك الاعضاء*
*عـضـويـن تـتـمـنـى حـالـيـآ تـلـتـقـى بـهـم ؟ *
*{{ .......بنت الكنيسة ..... }} -- {{.....ماريا ماريا........}}*​ 

*عـضـويـن ردودهـم تـنـشـط الـمـوضـوع ؟ *
*{{ ......واثقة بنت الكنيسة...... }} -- {{....رورو... ماريا حبوا......}}*​ 

*عـضـويـن هـادئـيـن ؟ *
*{{ ............استاذ النهيسي ....موكي... }} -- {{ ..........ماريا....مينا اميل كامل ..... }}*​ 

*عضوين تحترمهم جدا ؟*
*{{ .....استاذ...روك استاذ صوت صارخ ....دونة كاندي......}} -- {{ ..........استاذ..ادمنتوس ايمن النهيسي.....البابا... }}*​ 
وفي شخصيات كتير طبعا لهم كل الاحترام
*عضوين مفتقدهم ؟ *
*{{ ............كليمو........ }} -- {{ ..........مارسلينو........... }}*​ 

*عضوين دائما تواقيعهم جميله ؟*
*{{ ......... انا ........ }} -- {{ ..........انا ....... }}*

*عضوين صورتهم الرمزية بتعجبك ؟ *
*{{ .........لااركز . ...... }} -- {{ ............علئ الصور............ }} *
*عضوين دمهم خفيف ؟*
*{{ ............يويو...... }} -- {{ .........واثقة........... }}*​ 

*عضوين ردودهم جميله ؟*
*{{ ........استاذ..ادمنتوس شريهان........ }} -- {{ ............استاذ ايمن.......الكرمة الصغيرة... }}*​ 


*عضوين شخصيتهم رائعه ؟*
*{{ .....دونا.. اليعازر ....tamav maria........ }} -- {{ ..الياس السرياني......حبيب يسوع.....هشام المهندس...... }}*​ 


*عضوين تتمنى ان تره ردودهم في موضوعك ؟*
*{{ .........بصراحة...... }} -- {{ ....... كل الاعضاء......... .}} *​ 


*عضوين بيزيدوا نشاط للمنتدي*
*{{ ...ابو تربو.......واثقة ..... }} -- {{ .......ماري......... .}} *​ 

*عضوين وجودهم اساسى فى المنتدي*
*{{ ........روك ....... }} -- {{ .........وكل الاعضاء....... .}} *​ 

*عضوين مواضعهم جريئه *
*{{ .........اريني...... }} -- {{ ........عبود ........ .}} *​ 
*عضوين افكارهم تعجبك بكثره*
*{{ ..........روك..... }} -- {{ .........ايمن....... .}} *​ 


*عضوين تتمنى تقليدهم *
*{{ ...........لا .... }} -- {{ .........احب القليد....... .}} *​ 

*عضوين ترتاح عندما ترى وجودهم فى المنتدي*
*{{ ........روك....... }} -- {{ .......دونا امة.....صوت صارخ.... .}} *​ 


*عضوين لا تحب ان تتحدث لهم*
*{{ ........لا....... }} -- {{ ........يوجد........ .}} *​ 

*عضوين ترى انهم يجاملوا فى ردودهم*
*{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *
هية مش مجاملة وانما تنشيط المواضيع​ 

*عضوين زعلت على فراقهم من المنتدي*
*{{ ............هم ... }} -- {{ .......كتير......... .}} *​ 


*عضوين تحس انهم يستحقوا الاشراف فى المنتدي*
*{{ .......ادمنتوس........ }} -- {{ ........عياد........ .}} *​ 
اتمنئ تكون الاجابات في محلها
اختاري انتي العضو ياوثوق ​​​​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 ديسمبر 2013)

كوكي حبيبتي نورتي التوبيك
بأجاباتك الجميله
وبهدوئك
وبزوقك
وبروحك الجميله

بشكرك جداا علي وجودك معانا
وبشكرك لانك ذكرتي اسمي المتواضع
ربنا يخليكي ليا ياحبيبتي
نورتي بجد:t4:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 ديسمبر 2013)

وبما ان كوكي طلبت مني اختار
وانا مقدرش ارفضلها طلب
فقررت اختار:smile01

وبدون مافكر ولا احتار
قولت وليه تحتار ياعبد الستار
مدام قدامك اجمل كاتبه اشعار:smile01

اللي هي مين بقا:thnk0001:

اللي هي الجميله
الشاعره
الرقيه 
الهاديه
الطيوبة
ام دم خفيف
اللي دايما تعباها معايا اه وربنا

معايا ومعاكم
او معاكم ومعايا
اللي تشوفوه بقا :smile01

*بنــــــــــــــت الكنيســــــة:ura1::ura1:

*المايك معاكي ياروما اتحفينا*:mus25:
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> فقررت اختار
> 
> وبدون مافكر ولا احتار
> قولت وليه تحتار ياعبد الستار
> ...




روووووووووح قلبي انا :t4: 
ميرسي للتدبيسه والتقديمه الحلوه دي 
ربنا يخليكي ليا حببتي يارب 

وبماان المايك معايا 
احم احم زززززززززززز سسسسسسسس طيب الصوت تمام ^_^
سالخير عليكو :scenic::scenic:
انا بقا كنت مش شايفه الموضوع دا 
فاشكر خاااااااااااااااااص لكل حبايبي وحبيباتي ^_^
اللي ذكرو اسمي في اي حته 
ربنا يخليكو ليا بجد :36_3_16:

​ 




*عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟ *
 *{{ ........توته.-رورو..... }} -- {{.........الاستاذ ايمن ......}}
اكتر من عضو بس في الاول لان النشاط قل 
*​ 

*عـضـويـن كـسـولـيـن ؟*
 *{{ .......انا  من فتره صغيره ....... }} -- {{........مش عارفه مين تاني ........}}*​

*عـضـويـن تـقـدم لـهـم ورده ؟*
*{{ ......كتير يالهوي .... }} -- {{.........اه والنيحمه كتيييير .......}}*

*بصي انا هجيب بوكيه ورد والف علي كل الاعضاء
ورده ورده ورده :smile01
وهتوصي بماما كاندي:love45: شويه لانها بتحب الورد ذي كدا:smil12:

* *عـضـويـن تـتـمـنـى حـالـيـآ تـلـتـقـى بـهـم ؟ *
*لا دا كتير ياتوته انا بحب كتير هنا وهمووووت واشوفهم
توته-رورو-كلدانيه-ماما كاندي-موكي-يويو-روزا
نيفيان -امي أمه -ماريا ماريا -شيريهان -سوسو-دونا-
وميرا -حبو -ايريني-بنت النور 

لا دا كتير ياجماعه خايفه انسي حد 
والشوباب بقا اتكفس ^_^ اقابلهم :smil15:
*​ 

*عـضـويـن ردودهـم تـنـشـط الـمـوضـوع ؟ *
 *{{ ......حبو وتوته ورورو .... }} -- {{....استاذ عبووووووودي......}}*​ 

*عـضـويـن هـادئـيـن ؟ *
 *{{ ........كلدانيه ...... }} -- {{ .............مينا اميل كامل  AdmanTios..... }}*​ 

*عضوين تحترمهم جدا ؟*
 *{{ .....الكــــــــــــــــــل هنا طبعا كبير وصغير... }}*​ 
*عضوين مفتقدهم ؟ *

*{{ ............مارسلينو........ }} -- {{ ..........امي الملكه هلانه اوووي ........... }}*​ 

*عضوين دائما تواقيعهم جميله ؟*
 *{{ ......... كريس........ }} -- {{ ..........يويو ....... }}*

*عضوين صورتهم الرمزية بتعجبك ؟ *
*{{ .........وائل كازوكي . ...... }} -- {{ ..........روزا........... }} *
*عضوين دمهم خفيف ؟*
*{{ ............سمسم (سامح)...... }} -- {{ .........وتوته ورورو........... }}*​ 

*عضوين ردودهم جميله ؟*
*{{ ........موكي -.شيريهان....... }} -- {{ ............استاذ ايمن.......الكرمة الصغيرة... }}*​ 


*عضوين شخصيتهم رائعه ؟*
*{{ .....رورو-توته -روزا-يويو-ماما كاندي-استاذي اليعازر -استاذي النهيسي-الاستاذ هشام -سامح-ابي حبيب يسوع-ابي صوت صارخ-الاستاذ بهاء-ايريني -امي امه-بنت النور-نيفان-جون -كريس-سموره-ابن يسوعنا -جرجس-وائل -سمسم -دونا-ماريا-موكي-يويو-مينا اميل--ماريا-AdmanTios-...... }}
مش عاوزه انسي بمعني كل اللي دار حديث بيننا :bud:
*​ كل اللي اتعاملت معاهم حتي لو معامله سطحيه 
ليهم معزه في قلبي وخروفين :smil15:هههههههه

​ 
*عضوين تتمنى ان تره ردودهم في موضوعك ؟*
 *{{ ........الكل طبعا ومفيش اي حد بيقصر معايا .}} *​ 


*عضوين بيزيدوا نشاط للمنتدي*
 *{{ ...رورو قلبي ..... }} -- {{ .......توته روحي......... .}} *​ أمووووووووواه ^_^​ 
*عضوين وجودهم اساسى فى المنتدي*
*{{ ........روك ....... }} -- {{ .........وكل الاعضاء:ura1:..... .}} *​ 

*عضوين مواضعهم جريئه *
 *{{ .........اريني...... }} -- {{ ........عبود ........ .}} *​ 
*عضوين افكارهم تعجبك بكثره*
*{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 


*عضوين تتمنى تقليدهم *
 *{{ ...........لامفيش... }} *​ 

*عضوين ترتاح عندما ترى وجودهم فى المنتدي*
*{{ .......رورو -توته-كلدانيه-يويو -روزا....... }} -- {{ .......سامح-وائل-جون-كريس .... .}}
*​ 


*عضوين لا تحب ان تتحدث لهم*

في اتنين هنا بدون زكر اسماء :kap:​ 

*عضوين ترى انهم يجاملوا فى ردودهم*
*{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *

​ 

*عضوين زعلت على فراقهم من المنتدي**{{ امي الغاليه الملكه هيلانه... وجوني.}} *​ 


*عضوين تحس انهم يستحقوا الاشراف فى المنتدي*
*{{ .........توته...... }} -- {{ ........رورو....... .}} *​

سلاموز بقا 
اتمني اكون كنت عضوه خفيفه:66:
المايك معاكي ياختشي توته :love45:
تعبت اووي بجد :941hf:

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 ديسمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> روووووووووح قلبي انا :t4:
> ميرسي للتدبيسه والتقديمه الحلوه دي
> ربنا يخليكي ليا حببتي يارب
> 
> ...


يعني اعمل فيكي ايه
الموضوع بيقول عضوين
مش شقلة اعضاء:smile01

بس بجد انا عارفه انك طيوبة وخايفه حد يزعل منك : )



بجد نورتي ياحبيبتي
وكل الاسماء اللي كتبتها نورا برضو
ومتشكرا خالص لانك مكسفتنيش وجيتي
ولانك ذكرتي اسمي في كذا مكان مستهلهومش
وبشكرك علي المقدمة الحلوة اللي اتحفتيني بيها:t23:
ربنا يخليكي ليا ياحبيبة قلبي 
اممموواه:t4:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 ديسمبر 2013)

ويلا ياروما شوفي هتدبسي حد
ولا هدبسيني ادبس حد:smile01​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يعني اعمل فيكي ايه
> الموضوع بيقول عضوين
> مش شقلة اعضاء:smile01
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههه 
معلش بقا انا خايفه اكون نسيت حد :giveup:
مين مخبر المنتدي :thnk0001: ؟؟؟
دا نورك حببتي ونور كل الموجودين 
تستحقي ياقلبي انا :t4:
ويخليكي ليا ولايحرمني منك ابداااا
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ويلا ياروما شوفي هتدبسي حد
> ولا هدبسيني ادبس حد:smile01​



لو انتي متدبستيش 
يبقا قولي لنفسك لقد وقعنا في الفخ :59:
لكن لو اتدبستي
شوفي انتي حببتي:smile01
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 ديسمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> معلش بقا انا خايفه اكون نسيت حد :giveup:
> مين مخبر المنتدي :thnk0001: ؟؟؟
> دا نورك حببتي ونور كل الموجودين
> ...


لا حبيبتي مش نسيتي 
اصلا الموضوع بيقول عضوين
وانتي كتبتي كل الاعضاء تقريبا
بسم الصليب عندك ذاكرة تتحسدي عليها
بس النهارده الخميس وكان عندنا ورده وفتحت:smile01

لا يابنتي معندناش مخبرين اصلا في المنتدي
انتي بتصدقي:smile01

ربنا يخليكي ليا يارب:t4:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 ديسمبر 2013)

بقالي يومين عماله اراقب الاعضاء
واقول تدبسي مين يابت يالولو
تختاري مين يابت يالولو:thnk0001:
اصلي زهقت من البت وثوقه
قولت  اما اشوف لولو:smile01
المهم البت لولو دي طلعت اروبا
وقالتي اختاري
البت الشقيه الغلباويه
ام دم خفيف واسلوب لطيف
هي ارشانة المنتدي:smile01:smile01
*لارا*:ura1::ura1:
المايك معاكي يازوبه:smile01​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بقالي يومين عماله اراقب الاعضاء
> واقول تدبسي مين يابت يالولو
> تختاري مين يابت يالولو:thnk0001:
> اصلي زهقت من البت وثوقه
> ...



لو سمحتى ياخالتشى عيدى التقديم تانى وقولى ام دم خفيف واسلوب لطشيف
وارشانة المنتدى
وساحرة المنتدى 
لارا
اصل المهرج امبارح طلع الايشارب من شعرى

:smile01

يلا قولى 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟ *
*{{ .......كيمو كونو...... }} -- {{.....وبس....}}* 

*عـضـويـن كـسـولـيـن ؟*
*{{ ........انا...... }} -- {{..........ناردين بنت نيفان......}}*​

*عـضـويـن تـقـدم لـهـم ورده ؟*
*{{ .....دونا نبيل.... }} -- {{.........بابا صوت.......}}*

*عـضـويـن تـتـمـنـى حـالـيـآ تـلـتـقـى بـهـم ؟ *
*{{ .......بتول ..... }} -- {{.....رورو.......}}*​ 

*عـضـويـن ردودهـم تـنـشـط الـمـوضـوع ؟ *
*{{ .....واثقة...... }} -- {{....رورو......}}*​ 

*عـضـويـن هـادئـيـن ؟ *
*{{ ..........موكى واستاذ النهيسى ..... }}*​ 

*عضوين تحترمهم جدا ؟*
*{{ ....كل الاعضاء.. }}*​ 

*عضوين مفتقدهم ؟ *
*{{ ..........بيسو وسارة........... }}*​ 

*عضوين دائما تواقيعهم جميله ؟*
*{{ ......... انا ........ }} -- {{ ..........واعوذ بالله من كلمة انا ....... }}*

*عضوين صورتهم الرمزية بتعجبك ؟ *
*{{ ..........انا بردك :smile01......... }} *
*عضوين دمهم خفيف ؟*
*{{ ........واثقة.......... }} -- {{ ......رورو.............. }}*​ 

*عضوين ردودهم جميله ؟*
*{{ .......كلوووووووووووو كلووووووووووووووو :smile01.. }}*​ 


*عضوين شخصيتهم رائعه ؟*
*{{ .....تماف ماريا وبابا صوت.... }}*​ 


*عضوين تتمنى ان تره ردودهم في موضوعك ؟*
*{{ .....كلوووووووووووووووووو كلووووووووووو....... .}} *​ 


*عضوين بيزيدوا نشاط للمنتدي*
*{{ ... كيمو كونو..... }} -- {{ .........واثقة... .}} *​ 

*عضوين وجودهم اساسى فى المنتدي*
*{{ ........روك ....... }} -- {{ .........وكل الاعضاء....... .}} *​ 

*عضوين مواضعهم جريئه *
*{{ .........اريني...... }} -- {{ ........عبود ........ .}} *​ 
*عضوين افكارهم تعجبك بكثره*
*{{ ..........روك..... }} -- {{ .........عبود....... .}} *​ 


*عضوين تتمنى تقليدهم *
*{{ .........الناس هى اللى بتقلدنى ياماما :smile01. .... }} -- {{ ................يخربيت تواضعى :smile01 .}} *​ 

*عضوين ترتاح عندما ترى وجودهم فى المنتدي*
*{{ ........روك....... }} -- {{ ......ماما امة وبابا صوت ودونا.. .}} *​ 


*عضوين لا تحب ان تتحدث لهم*
*{{ ........لا....... }} -- {{ ........يوجد........ .}} *​ 

*عضوين ترى انهم يجاملوا فى ردودهم*
*{{ ...........استاذ نهيسى.... }} -- {{ ......ومش فاكرة مين تانى .......... .}} *
​ 

*عضوين زعلت على فراقهم من المنتدي*
*{{ .........سارة...... }} -- {{ ..........وبس...... .}} *​ 


*عضوين تحس انهم يستحقوا الاشراف فى المنتدي*
*{{ ...عياد......... }} -- {{ ......بتول ورورو....... .}}


انا عاوزة الضيف
هو كيمو كونو
حبيب اخته :smile01
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*نورتي ايتها الساحره الشريرة
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




بس ايه يابنتي انا احتليت معظم الاسئله ميصحش كدا
والله ماستاهل انا ماستاهل ماااستاهل
عارفه الغنيوة دي؟
ولا انا
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




بجد مش عافه اشكرك ازاي يايويو
تسلميلي حبيبتي
نورتيني وشرفتيني وشكرا لانك في معظم الاجابات اخترتيني
دا انا عليا جُمل دا انا عليا جُمل
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




وليكي عندي تقييم ياحبيبتي
بس استني اشوف حد اعمله كوبري واجيلك
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





**
انا عاوزة الضيف
هو كيمو كونو
حبيب اخته :smile01
*[/QUOTE]*
ايوووة بقا هي دي الاختيارات
هتنور الليله ياكيمو ياحبيب اختك*
*:smile01
منتظرينك بفارع مفروع الصبر
  
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 ديسمبر 2013)

يلا ابعتيله بسرعة وهاتى فيشار دى هتبقى ليلة ضرب نار :smile01​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> يلا ابعتيله بسرعة وهاتى فيشار دى هتبقى ليلة ضرب نار :smile01​


سامية واحمد وابعتله
بس انتي شاتي الفيهار
قصدي هاتي الفيشار:smile01​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 ديسمبر 2013)

فاهمكى يااوحى من غير ماتقولى :smile01​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 ديسمبر 2013)

اولا ً : موضوع جميل يا واثقة و يستحق اجمل تقييم
ليكي في زمتي 3 تقييمات ^_^

ثانياً : شانكس يا بت يا لارا علي استضافتي و تدبيسي في الموضوع الجميل ده .. و الطويل >_<


ثالثاً : انا للأسف برا البيت ناو و مش هقدر ارد .. هاجي بالليل بأذن ربنا و اجاوب


اعملوا حسابي في الفشاااااااااااار​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 ديسمبر 2013)

عـضـوﯾـن تـتـابـع جـدﯾـدهـم ؟

" عبود " و " روك "


عـضـوﯾـن كـسـولـﯿـن ؟

" مينا البطل " و " انا ^_^ "


عـضـوﯾـن تـقـدم لـهـم ورده ؟

" امة " و " دونا "


عـضـوﯾـن تـتـمـنـى حـالـﯿـآ تـلـتـقـى بـهـم ؟ 

" لارا " و " روك "


عـضـوﯾـن ردودهـم تـنـشـط الـمـوضـوع ؟ 

" رورو " و " واثقة "


عـضـوﯾـن هـادئـﯿـن ؟ 

" النهيسي " و " حبيب يسوع "


عضوﯾن تحترمهم جدا ؟ 

كل الاعضاء


عضوﯾن مفتقدهم ؟ 

" سارة " و " رمسيس "


عضوﯾن دائما تواقﯿعهم جمﯿله ؟ 

" لارا " و " واثقة "


عضوﯾن صورتهم الرمزﯾة بتعجبك ؟ 

" واثقة " و " تاسوني كوينا "


عضوﯾن دمهم خفﯿف ؟ 

" لارا " و " لارا "


عضوﯾن ردودهم جمﯿله ؟ 

" ايموندد " و " امة "


عضوﯾن شخصﯿتهم رائعه ؟ 

كل الاعضاء


عضوﯾن تتمنى ان تره ردودهم في موضوعك ؟ 

" امة " و " روك "


عضوﯾن بﯿزﯾدوا نشاط للمنتدي ؟

" لارا " و " النهيسي "


عضوﯾن وجودهم اساسى فى المنتدي ؟

" روك " و " امة "


عضوﯾن مواضعهم جرﯾئه ؟

" صوت صارخ " و " ايريني " و " عبود "


عضوﯾن افكارهم تعجبك بكثره ؟

" عبود " و " لارا "

عضوﯾن تتمنى تقلﯿدهم ؟ 

" روك " و " امة " و " ايموندد " ( مش تقليدهم لكن واخدهم قدوة  )


عضوﯾن ترتاح عندما ترى وجودهم فى المنتدي ؟ 

" لارا " و " امة "


عضوﯾن ﻻ تحب ان تتحدث لهم ؟ 

عضو كل لما اتكلم معاه لازم مصيبة تحصل بعديها
بدون ذكر اسامي ^_^


عضوﯾن ترى انهم ﯾجاملوا فى ردودهم ؟ 

" النهيسي " و " حبيب يسوع "


عضوﯾن زعلت على فراقهم من المنتدي ؟

" سارة " و " كوبتك مرمر "


عضوﯾن تحس انهم ﯾستحقوا اشراف فى المنتدي ؟ 

" عياد ( قسم الفوتوشوب لما يتعمل ) " و " لارا ( القسم الترفيهي ^_^ ) "


ادبس ماي روك اذا كان فاضي
و اذا مكنش فاضي ادبس امي امة
و اذا مكانتش فاضية ادبس ايموندد


و شكراً ​


----------



## max mike (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*متاااااااااااااابع​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 ديسمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> عـضـوﯾـن تـتـابـع جـدﯾـدهـم ؟
> 
> " عبود " و " روك "
> 
> ...


كيموووووووووووووووووو
شكرا شكرا ليك بجد
نورت جدا 
ميرسي علي اخيتارك ليا ربنا يخليك
بس انا شايفه اختك لارا اكتسحت معظم الاسئله:t33:
بس حقيقي هي بتستحق
وكل حد كتبته يستحق المكان اللي كتبته فيه
معادا اسمي اكيد:love34:
اسمحلي احييك لانك جاوبت علي قد السؤال:t16:
بس اموت واعرف مين اللي كل ماتتكلم معاه يحصل مصيبه
يكونش انا:t33:
نورت بجد ياكيمو 
وليا عندك تقييم ماشي  متنساش هاه:flowers:

بس عايزة اقولك ان روك ادبس والحمد لله:t33:
ماما امة اعتذرت لانها مشغولة ووعدتني انها هتشاركنا في اقرب وقت
واستاذ ايمن مشغول الفتره دي واكيد هيدبس قريب:smil13:

خلي المهمة دي عليا بقا:t33:
​


max mike قال:


> *متاااااااااااااابع​*


انت جيت ولا الهوا هو اللي رماك
دايما بتيجي في وقتك كدا يامايك:t33:

يلا اتفضل خطي برجلك اليمين
وصلي عالنبي وارشم الصليب:t33:
وجااوب عالاسئله من غير رغي كتير
لان مامتك بتحبك لانك ادبست معانا:t33:
يلا المايك معاك يامايك  :t16::t16:​


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

لألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألأ

بقالي 3 ساعات بكتب تعليق
و علقت  علي كل المشاركة

و  ضاااااااااااااعت ضاااااااااااعت
​


----------



## soul & life (8 ديسمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> لألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألأ
> 
> بقالي 3 ساعات بكتب تعليق
> و علقت  علي كل المشاركة
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه  تعيش وتاخد غيرها يا كيمو 
طار فى الهوا شاشى


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

الاختصار المفيد .. للصفحت الي كنت كاتبها :'(

اني بقولك علي مايك ( اختيار موْفق )
و بسالك ليه 


> وﻛﻞ ﺣﺪ ﻛﺘﺒﺘﻪ ﯾﺴﺘﺤﻖ اﻟﻤﻜﺎن اﻟﻠﻲ ﻛﺘﺒﺘﻪ ﻓﯿﻪ ﻣﻌﺎدا اﺳﻤﻲ اﻛﯿﺪ




و بس


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه  تعيش وتاخد غيرها يا كيمو
> طار فى الهوا شاشى



اضحكي اضحكي يا نيفو :'(

اهئ اهئ


----------



## max mike (8 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انت جيت ولا الهوا هو اللي رماك
> دايما بتيجي في وقتك كدا يامايك:t33:
> يلا اتفضل خطي برجلك اليمين
> وصلي عالنبي وارشم الصليب:t33:
> ...



*لا الهوا اللى رمانى
آدى جزاة اللى يتابع موضوع فى المنتدى يتدبس
وآدى خطوة برجلى اليمين ونسمى
احم احم نبدأ​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 ديسمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> لألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألأ
> 
> بقالي 3 ساعات بكتب تعليق
> و علقت  علي كل المشاركة
> ...







Crazy Man قال:


> اضحكي اضحكي يا نيفو :'(
> 
> اهئ اهئ


لاني بكل بساطة مستهلش 
اختيارك ليا
فيه ناس كتير كانت تستحق اكتر مني:smil13:​


----------



## max mike (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*
عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟ 
{{ بتابع اقسام المنتدى ايا كان العضو }} -- {{صراحة مفيش عضو معين}}



عـضـويـن كـسـولـيـن ؟
{{ مبركزش عشان مهيسش }} -- {{مفيش}}



عـضـويـن تـقـدم لـهـم ورده ؟
{{ اسرة الأدارة والأشراف }} -- {{الزعيم ماى روك لما يبذله من تعب لاجل المنتدى}}




عـضـويـن تـتـمـنـى حـالـيـآ تـلـتـقـى بـهـم ؟ 
{{ استاذ النهيسى }} -- {{الزعيم}}




عـضـويـن ردودهـم تـنـشـط الـمـوضـوع ؟ 
{{ روزا - النهيسى }} -- {{انتى – رورو - حبو}}




عـضـويـن هـادئـيـن ؟ 
{{ كاندى }} -- {{ أمة }}




عضوين تحترمهم جدا ؟
{{ بلا استثناء}} -- {{ احترم الجميع }}





عضوين مفتقدهم ؟ 
{{ كوبتك مرمر }} -- {{ كوكو مان }}
يعتبروا من اكتر الناس اللى اتقربتلهم لما كنت عضو جديد




عضوين دائما تواقيعهم جميله ؟
{{ دونا }} -- {{انتى }}





عضوين صورتهم الرمزية بتعجبك ؟ 
{{ عاشقة }} -- {{ مارسلينو }} 



عضوين دمهم خفيف ؟
لا دول كتير بقى متعديش
{{ جون – روزى – نيفين - عياد }} -- {{ لار- انتى – رورو - ايرينى }}



عضوين ردودهم جميله ؟
{{ كلدانية }} -- {{ خريستوفورس }}




عضوين شخصيتهم رائعه ؟
{{  جون - سوسو -}} -- {{ ابو تربو - روزى }}




عضوين تتمنى ان ترى ردودهم في موضوعك ؟
{{ دونا - كاندى }} -- {{ استاذ النهيسى}}




عضوين بيزيدوا نشاط للمنتدي
{{ انتى }} -- {{ رورو}}
هو فى نشاط ودوشة دماغ اكتر من اللى بتعملوه فى مواضيعكم ههههههههه


عضوين وجودهم اساسى فى المنتدي
{{ دونا نبيل }} -- {{ الزعيم ماى روك}}


عضوين مواضعهم جريئه 
{{ عياد }} -- {{ استاذ عبود}}



عضوين افكارهم تعجبك بكثره
{{ لارا يويو }} -- {{ عياد}}


عضوين تتمنى تقليدهم 
{{ ليا شخصيتى المستقلة }} -- {{  محدش}}



عضوين ترتاح عندما ترى وجودهم فى المنتدي
{{ استاذى النهيسى }} -- {{ دونا نبيل}}



عضوين لا تحب ان تتحدث لهم
{{ خلينا محضر خير احسن }} -- {{ مفيش}}



عضوين ترى انهم يجاملوا فى ردودهم
{{ الصراحة احسن من المجاملات}} -- {{ مفيش}}



عضوين زعلت على فراقهم من المنتدي
{{ بيشو راغب – جيجى - روكا }} -- {{كوبتك مرمر – كوكو مان }}


عضوين تحس انهم يستحقوا الاشراف فى المنتدي
{{ حبو }} -- {{ عياد}}



والله الموفق والمستعان
​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*



			عضوين بيزيدوا نشاط للمنتدي
{{ انتى }} -- {{ رورو}}
هو فى نشاط ودوشة دماغ اكتر من اللى بتعملوه فى مواضيعكم ههههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

احنا دوشة دماغ
دا احنا نسمة كدا في المنتدي محدش بيحس بينا*





مبدائيا خليني اشكرك انك وافقت تدبس كدا
يعني كنت داخل متابع خرجت مدبس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




وكمان خليني اشكرك علي انك ذكرت اسمي في اكتر من مكان
تسلم يامايك ربنا يخليك يارب

واشكرك علي نورك اللي طاف علي التوبيك
حلوة طاف دي
الا يعني ايه طاف صحيح
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




نورت حقيقي وشرفت
واجاباتك كلها جميله
ربنا يباركك
وتعيش وتدبس : )

ويلا شوفلنا حد دبسه​


----------



## max mike (8 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *احنا دوشة دماغ
> دا احنا نسمة كدا في المنتدي محدش بيحس بينا*
> 
> 
> ...



*العفو انا حاولت على قد ما اقدر يكون كل اسم فى المكان اللى يستحقه
وممكن اكون نسيت اعضاء بس صراحة دول اللى قدرت اجمعهم
يعنى ايه طاف ؟؟ هههههههههههههه
ميرسى ده نورك ونور الاعضاء اللى ف التوبيك
اتفضلى انتى دبسى حد​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 ديسمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *العفو انا حاولت على قد ما اقدر يكون كل اسم فى المكان اللى يستحقه
> وممكن اكون نسيت اعضاء بس صراحة دول اللى قدرت اجمعهم
> يعنى ايه طاف ؟؟ هههههههههههههه
> ميرسى ده نورك ونور الاعضاء اللى ف التوبيك
> اتفضلى انتى دبسى حد​*


لا انت جاوبت صح
ومشيت علي قوانين الموضوع مظبوط

معرفش بجد يعني ايه طاف دي
مداهيه لتكون كلمة مالهاش وجود اصلا:new6:

ماشي انا همخمخ كدا في حد ادبسه
وربنا يستر بقا:t33:

نورتنا مايك:flowers:​


----------



## tamav maria (8 ديسمبر 2013)

واثووقه التوبك بتاعك دمه خفيف وجميل 
بس في حاجه واحده التوقيع بتاعك تصدقي انه عمل لي حول في عنيا هههههههههه كل ما اقرأ مشاركه ليكي لازم ابص علي توقيعك وتفضل عيني رايحه جايه - رايحه جايه مع ال roller skates عيني احولت ياخواتي بسبب توقيعك ههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 ديسمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> واثووقه التوبك بتاعك دمه خفيف وجميل
> بس في حاجه واحده التوقيع بتاعك تصدقي انه عمل لي حول في عنيا هههههههههه كل ما اقرأ مشاركه ليكي لازم ابص علي توقيعك وتفضل عيني رايحه جايه - رايحه جايه مع ال roller skates عيني احولت ياخواتي بسبب توقيعك ههههههههههههه


انتي الاجمل ياتموفه

ياخبر انا توقيعي عمل في عيونك كل دا
الوحش دا
دا انا هطرده من التوقيع عندي خالص
هقوله اطلع برا انت مش توقيعي انت لقيط:t33:

هغيره حاضر:love34:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 ديسمبر 2013)

بقالي 3 ساعات بالظبط
عماله الف وادور في المنتدي
وادور والف
عايزة انقي حد يكون سُقع كدا عشان ادبسه:t33:
واخيرا وبقت لف ودوران وتفحيص وتمحيص
وبعد دور المفتش كرومبو اللي كنت عملاه:t33:
وقعت عيني علي زبون انما ايه 
من  اللي قلبكم يحبه اه وربنا:t33:

هي بنوته
جميله
ملكة الرقه
وملكة الزوق
وملكة التصميمات
وملكة المنتدي
وملكة قلبي:t33:
+febronia+
:t16::t16::t16:
المايك معاكي يافيرو
يلا شوفي شغلك:flowers:
​​
​


----------



## +febronia+ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بقالي 3 ساعات بالظبط
> عماله الف وادور في المنتدي
> وادور والف
> عايزة انقي حد يكون سُقع كدا عشان ادبسه:t33:
> ...


هو بعد الكلام الي قولته داا تفتكري هعرف كدا اشوف شغلي :smil13:
استني عليناا يومين بقي اكون فوقت كل حاجه لازم تاخد وقتهاا :smil12:

لا بجد يا بتول بشكرك اووووووي ع المقدمه دي بجد كتير عليااا 
وشكرا عشان افتكرتيني وبشكر كل الناس الي قالت اسمي كمان ..

احم احم ...​
عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟ 
 {{ أ/ ايمن }} -- {{دونا}}




 عـضـويـن كـسـولـيـن ؟
 {{ انا  }} -- {{انا برضوو }}




 عـضـويـن تـقـدم لـهـم ورده ؟
 {{ حبو }} -- {{ واثقه }}
وكل الاعضاء .. :flowers:





 عـضـويـن تـتـمـنـى حـالـيـآ تـلـتـقـى بـهـم ؟ 
 {{ ميرنا ^_^}} -- {{دونا}}
 و رورو وواثقه وحبو 
وناس كتير ..:love34:





 عـضـويـن ردودهـم تـنـشـط الـمـوضـوع ؟ 
 {{ عبود }} -- {{حبو }}






عـضـويـن هـادئـيـن ؟ 
 {{ بنت الكنيسه}} -- {{ ابو تربو }}





 عضوين تحترمهم جدا ؟
بحترم الكل جداً







 عضوين مفتقدهم ؟ 
 {{ شقاوه }} -- {{ تاسوني كوينا }}






 عضوين دائما تواقيعهم جميله ؟
 {{ عياد}} -- {{ واثقه }}








 عضوين صورتهم الرمزية بتعجبك ؟ 
مش بركز فيهم 
:smil13:



عضوين دمهم خفيف ؟
 {{ عياد }} -- {{ عبود }}

​

عضوين ردودهم جميله ؟
 {{ امه }} -- {{ ادمنتيوس }}​ 




عضوين شخصيتهم رائعه ؟
 {{ روك }} -- {{ دونا}}​ 




عضوين تتمنى ان تره ردودهم في موضوعك ؟

الكل :spor24:
​ 




عضوين بيزيدوا نشاط للمنتدي ؟
 {{ واثقه }} -- {{ رورو }} ​ 



عضوين وجودهم اساسى فى المنتدي
كل الاعضاء وجدهم اساسي اصلاً .. 
​ 


عضوين مواضعهم جريئه ؟
 {{ اريني }} -- {{ عبود}} ​ 



عضوين افكارهم تعجبك بكثره
 {{ روك }} -- {{ عياد .}} ​ 


عضوين تتمنى تقليدهم ؟
التقليد اصلاً حرام :smil12:
​ 



عضوين ترتاح عندما ترى وجودهم فى المنتدي ؟
 {{ أ/ صوت}} -- {{ دونا }} ​ 



عضوين لا تحب ان تتحدث لهم ؟
مافيش ..:dntknw:
​ 



عضوين ترى انهم يجاملوا فى ردودهم ؟
 {{ أ/ النهيسي }} -- {{ادمنتيوس }} ​ 



عضوين زعلت على فراقهم من المنتدي ؟
 {{ شقاوه }} -- {{ ديزرت روز.}} ​ 


عضوين تحس انهم يستحقوا الاشراف فى المنتدي
 {{ عياد }} -- {{ واثقه.}} ​

:heat::heat::heat:
خلصت اخيرا ..​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 ديسمبر 2013)

+febronia+ قال:


> هو بعد الكلام الي قولته داا تفتكري هعرف كدا اشوف شغلي :smil13:
> استني عليناا يومين بقي اكون فوقت كل حاجه لازم تاخد وقتهاا :smil12:
> 
> لا بجد يا بتول بشكرك اووووووي ع المقدمه دي بجد كتير عليااا
> ...


ايون خلصتي
كفاره:t33:
بس حقيقي اجاباتك كلها جميله:flowers:

شكرا جدا ليكي يافرفورتي
نورتي التوبيك ونورتي الدنيا كلها بجد
والف لا مليون لا مليار شكرا ليكي ياحبيبتي
علي زوقك 
ربنا يخليكي ليا يارب:flowers:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 ديسمبر 2013)

وبما ان فيرو مخترتش حد
انا انتهزت الفرصه دي
عشان ادبس انا حد

هو عضو
معانا ومش معانا
يعني دايما موجود في المنتدي ومتابع جيد جدا
بس مشاركاته ومواضيعه قليله جداا للاسف
عضو الليله مش بيقييم حد
غير اما الاول يدقق في الموضوع او المشاركة
ويعمل عليهم دكتوراه وماجستير وابحاث عشان يدي تقييم:t33:
مش معني كدا انه بخيل في تقيماته لا سمح الله
انما هو مش بيقييم غير اللي يستحق التقييم من وجهه نطره 
طبعا معرفتهوش صح ؟

اللي ادبس المره دي
استاذي
ميلاد العجايبي:t16::t16::t16:
اتفضل استاذي امتعنا بأجاباتك
​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (8 ديسمبر 2013)

> هو عضو
> معانا ومش معانا
> يعني دايما موجود في المنتدي ومتابع جيد جدا
> بس مشاركاته ومواضيعه قليله جداا للاسف


المهم انى موجود فى المنتدى واتابع 




> عضو الليله مش بيقييم حد
> غير اما الاول يدقق في الموضوع او المشاركة
> ويعمل عليهم دكتوراه وماجستير وابحاث عشان يدي تقييم
> مش معني كدا انه بخيل في تقيماته لا سمح الله
> انما هو مش بيقييم غير اللي يستحق التقييم من وجهه نطره



ههههههههه
لا انا فعلا بخيل فى تقييماتى 
يعنى لو حد خد منى تقييم يبقى يحافظ عليه او يحطه فى البنك 
وطبعا بعد الابحاث الطويلة وعمل دراسة جدوى نويت ان اعطيكى تقييم 
يلا اشالله ماحد حوش


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 ديسمبر 2013)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> المهم انى موجود فى المنتدى واتابع
> اكيد طبعا
> ويارب ايما موجود ومنورنا:flowers:
> ​
> ...


شكرا جدا عالتقييم
دا انا هعمل بيه وديعه في البنك:t33:
ولا اقولك انا هبروزه احسن:t33::t33:

لا بجد حقيقي شكرا جدا
عالتقييم الغالي
ربنا يخليك:flowers:​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (8 ديسمبر 2013)

عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟ 
{{  الكرمة الصغيرة  }} -- {{  ابو تربو   }}




عـضـويـن كـسـولـيـن ؟
{{ ميلاد العجايبى  }} -- {{ ميلاد العجايبى }}




عـضـويـن تـقـدم لـهـم ورده ؟
{{ ماى روك  }} -- {{ امة  }}






عـضـويـن تـتـمـنـى حـالـيـآ تـلـتـقـى بـهـم ؟ 
{{ جميع الاعضاء  }} -- {{  بلا استثناء }}






عـضـويـن ردودهـم تـنـشـط الـمـوضـوع ؟ 
{{ + ايرينى + }} -- {{ واثقة فيك يارب }}






عـضـويـن هـادئـيـن ؟ 
{{  موكى  }} -- {{ بنت الكنيسة  }}





عضوين تحترمهم جدا ؟
{{ الاستاذ ايمن ( ايموندد )}} -- {{  الكرمة الصغيرة  }}
وجميع اعضاء منتدى الكنيسة احترمهم جدا و انحنى لهم واخلع لهم القبعة 
ولكن كتبت عضوين فقط لألتزامى بالشرعية 






عضوين مفتقدهم ؟ 
{{ مارسلينو  }} -- {{ انجى حبيبة يسوع  }}






عضوين دائما تواقيعهم جميله ؟
{{ مش بأخد بالى من التوقيع }} -- {{ ................. }}






عضوين صورتهم الرمزية بتعجبك ؟ 
{{ ابو تربو  }} -- {{  موكى  }} 




عضوين دمهم خفيف ؟
{{  عياد }} -- {{  واثقة فيك يارب  }}




عضوين ردودهم جميله ؟
{{ امة ( دائما تعجبنى فى قسم الاسئلة   }} -- {{ ...................... }}





عضوين شخصيتهم رائعه ؟
حوالى 1254368656789777766  عضو هاكتب اسمائهم كلهم ازاى بس
{{  }} -- {{  }}





عضوين تتمنى ان تره ردودهم في موضوعك ؟
{{ جميع  }} -- {{ الاعضاء }}





عضوين بيزيدوا نشاط للمنتدي
{{ واثقة فيك يارب }} -- {{رورو ايهاب}}
ياسلام لما يدخلو هما الاثنين لموضوع 
الموضوع فى خمس دقائق يبقى عشرتاشر صفحة




عضوين وجودهم اساسى فى المنتدي
{{ جميع }} -- {{ الاعضاء }}



عضوين مواضعهم جريئه 
{{ +ايرينى+}} -- {{+ايرينى+}}




عضوين افكارهم تعجبك بكثره
{{ واثقة فيك يارب }} -- {{  عبود عبده عبود }}



عضوين تتمنى تقليدهم 
{{ استاذ ايمن ( ايموندد }} -- {{ ماى روك }}
اتمنى ان اكون روحانى مثل الاستاذ ايمن 
ومدير ناجح مثل ماى روك 




عضوين ترتاح عندما ترى وجودهم فى المنتدي
{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}}
مش هاينفع اكتبهم كلهم لانهم حوالى كدة 12864435666656466 عضو فقط




عضوين لا تحب ان تتحدث لهم
{{+ ميلاد العجايبى + }} -- {{ + ميلاد العجايبى +}}




عضوين ترى انهم يجاملوا فى ردودهم
{{ واثقة فيك يارب }} -- {{ واثقة فيك يارب }}




عضوين زعلت على فراقهم من المنتدي
{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}}
انشاء الله مافيش فراق حد للمنتدى والغائب لابد ان يرجع
يقال اللى يشرب من مياه النيل لابد ان يرجع لمصر تانى 
وايضا اللى يشرب من حب ودفىء المنتدى لابد ان يرجع تانى



عضوين تحس انهم يستحقوا الاشراف فى المنتدي
{{ مارى نعيم }} -- {{  مارى نعيم }}

اخيرا خلصت  ونفسى خلاص انقطع 
وشكرا واثقة على هذا الاستضافة


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2013)

عضوين بيزيدوا نشاط للمنتدي
{{ واثقة فيك يارب }} -- {{رورو ايهاب}}
ياسلام لما يدخلو هما الاثنين لموضوع 
الموضوع فى خمس دقائق يبقى عشرتاشر صفحة

*اسكت ده كان زمان خلاص باتو بقت بتنام من المغرب زى الفراخ 
ومبقاش فى يوميات 
مش لاقية حاجة امسكها عليها *
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 ديسمبر 2013)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟
> {{  الكرمة الصغيرة  }} -- {{  ابو تربو   }}
> 
> 
> ...


سلامة نفسك استاذنا
ماهو حضرتك مش واخد عاالمشاركات
ويوم ماتشارك تشارك في موضوع محتاج كتابه كتير زي دا:t33:

انا اللي بشكر حضرتك علي قبولك للدعوة
وعلي اسمي اللي ذكرته اكتر من مره وانا مستحقش
وعلي نورك اللي طاف علي التوبيك
ومتقوليش يعني ايه طاف دي عشان لسه معرفش:t33::t33:

وبشكرك لاننا اخيرا شوفنا خطك اللي كنا محرومين منه
من يجي خمناشر سنة كدا:t33:

اه صحيح وبشكرك عالتقييم اللي مابيطلعش لأي حد
ويلا بقا قيمي تاني وادعيلك:t33:

حقيقي نورت استاذي:flowers:

واتفضل اختار حد لو كنت حابب​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (8 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> سلامة نفسك استاذنا
> ماهو حضرتك مش واخد عاالمشاركات
> ويوم ماتشارك تشارك في موضوع محتاج كتابه كتير زي دا:t33:
> 
> ...



انا عارف ان خطى وحش يارب بس الاعضاء يعرفوا يقرأوا خطى .
حاولت اقيمك ولكن لااستطيع.  الظاهر ان عضويتى ضعيفة لاتسمح بتقييم شخص واحد مرتين فى موضوع واحد 
على العموم عياد قام بالواجب


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (8 ديسمبر 2013)

> واتفضل اختار حد لو كنت حابب



اختارى انت  شخص لتدبيسة
انا واثق فى اختيار واثقة


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*عندك حق البت رورو دي رغايه رغي السنين اصلا:t33:

ده انا بردوا اللى رغاية ههههههههه 
*
*






*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> عضوين بيزيدوا نشاط للمنتدي
> {{ واثقة فيك يارب }} -- {{رورو ايهاب}}
> ياسلام لما يدخلو هما الاثنين لموضوع
> الموضوع فى خمس دقائق يبقى عشرتاشر صفحة
> ...


مغرب ايه يابنتي وتونس ايه
انا بس كنت باخد يومين ريست كدا
عشان اعرف اكمل معاكي صاحيه لحد اخر الشهر:t33:​


+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> انا عارف ان خطى وحش يارب بس الاعضاء يعرفوا يقرأوا خطى .
> حاولت اقيمك ولكن لااستطيع.  الظاهر ان عضويتى ضعيفة لاتسمح بتقييم شخص واحد مرتين فى موضوع واحد
> على العموم عياد قام بالواجب


لا وحش ايه
دا كدا رضا اووي واحنا كنا طايلنه اصلا:t33:

لا استاذي موضوع التقييم انا كنت بهزر مع حضرتك فيه
بس لو مصمم ممكن تقييم البت رورو مثلا وبعدين قيمني
هيقم معاك علي طول:t33::t33:

اه عياد قيمني انا هيغمن عليا من الصدمة الصراحه:t33:​


+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> اختارى انت  شخص لتدبيسة
> انا واثق فى اختيار واثقة


شكرا عالثقه 
وحاضر همخمخ انا واشوف مين اللي مامته دعياله:t33:​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *عندك حق البت رورو دي رغايه رغي السنين اصلا:t33:
> 
> ده انا بردوا اللى رغاية ههههههههه
> *
> ...


مين الست دي
وايه اللي هي قلعاه دا:t33::t33:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مغرب ايه يابنتي وتونس ايه
> انا بس كنت باخد يومين ريست كدا
> عشان اعرف اكمل معاكي صاحيه لحد اخر الشهر:t33:​ *هههههههههههههههه
> طب اما نشوف
> ...


*دى خالتشك ام فاروق يابت 
متعرفهاش 
*​


----------



## max mike (8 ديسمبر 2013)

> وعلي نورك اللي طاف علي التوبيك
> ومتقوليش يعني ايه طاف دي عشان لسه معرفش



*ههههههههههههههه انتى لسه مش لاقية معنى للكلمة دى وبتقوليها بردو
حصلت معايا دى اول حالة ودى الحالة التانية​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*



			هههههههههههههههه 
طب اما نشوف 
النوم يكدب الصحيان 
خليكوا شاهدين عليها يا ناااااااااس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

شوفتي شوفتي صحيت ولا مصحتش هاه هاه**





*


> *قصدك انا ابقى كوبرى
> لا لن اسمح
> بس علشان خاطرك ممكن اسمح
> ههههههههههههه*


اخص عليكي تبيعي مبدأك عشان حتته تئييم
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> *دى خالتشك ام فاروق يابت
> متعرفهاش *


لا اعرفهاش
انا اعرف خالتشك
ام نياظي بس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> *ههههههههههههههه انتى لسه مش لاقية معنى للكلمة دى وبتقوليها بردو
> حصلت معايا دى اول حالة ودى الحالة التانية*


تصدق لسه مش عارفه معناها
ومع ذالك لازقه في لساني ومعلقه معايا اوي
اعرفش ليه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 ديسمبر 2013)

انه في اليوم الموافق 9\12
الساعه الثامنة والنصف صباحا
تم تدبيس العضو
خرستوفس
لا خستفرروس
لالالا 
خريستوفسور
لالا استنوا هتيجي هتيجي:smile01
*خريستوفوروسـ*
هييييه:ura1::ura1:
تم تدبيس العضو المذكور اعلاه
في موضوع مكانين لعضوين
وعلي العضو ان يحل جميع الاسئله بدون غش وبمنتهي الصراحه
لكي يطُلق سراحه
ويرجع الي ارض المنتدي سالما غانما:smile02

اتفضل ياخريستفسورررووفوس 
ولا اقولك ياكريس اسهل :smile01
المايك معاك:smil6:
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انه في اليوم الموافق 9\12
> الساعه الثامنة والنصف صباحا
> تم تدبيس العضو
> خرستوفس
> ...


*
آنآ بقيت آتلغبط ف آٍسمي بثببك،،:vava:

دآ حتي آسمي سهل وينحفظ بسرعه،،ألله

آنآ هآخد وقتي،،وآول مآ لجنة آلمتحآن تخلص هآخدني وآطيييير،،:ura1:

هسلم ورقة آلآجآبه فآضيه،،:close_tem

هنجح بوآسته،،:t23:​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

آولآ آشكر آستضآفتك ليآ هنآ ،،


ثآنيآ آحب آقلك يآ "حبيبة آليآبآ"،،:nunu0000:


آنكـ آستآذة طبيخ،،ئصدي آستآذة موآضيع،،

عمومآ آنآ آول مآ بلغوني آنكم محتآجين خبرتي يعني هنآ 

فقلـت نخدمهم ونعملهم حس ف آلتوبيك تآآ،،:smile02

***

عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟ 
(حددي  يآ آختي جديدهم بلنسبه لآيه،؟ :act31

آلآلبومآت آلجديده يعني،،!!

{{ .......مفيش حد....... }} -- {{.......بردو مفيش حد.........}}


**

عـضـويـن كـسـولـيـن ؟
{{ .......بردو مفيش حد،،!!....... }} -- {{........بردو بردو مفيش حد........}}




عـضـويـن تـقـدم لـهـم ورده ؟
(آقدملهم ورده وآحته لآتنين!!،؟)
{{ .......ورده اـ"حبوآ آعدآئكم"....... }} -- {{.......ورده لـ "TAMAV MARIA".........}}






عـضـويـن تـتـمـنـى حـالـيـآ تـلـتـقـى بـهـم ؟ 
{{ ......."آستآذ آيمن"..... }} -- {{......."عضو تآني كتآآ مينفعش آقوله"......}}






عـضـويـن ردودهـم تـنـشـط الـمـوضـوع ؟ 

(آحتج علي صيآغو آلسؤآل)

{{ .......كل عضو رده له قيمه..... }} -- {{...... كل عضو رده له قيمه.......}}






عـضـويـن هـادئـيـن ؟ 
{{ .........."ABOTARBO"......... }} -- {{ ........."إيمليآ".......... }}





عضوين تحترمهم جدا ؟
(وآلبآقي نُص نُص يعني،،)

{{ ........."REDEMPTION".........}} -- {{ .........."صوت صآرخ".......... }}






عضوين مفتقدهم ؟ 
{{ .........."ROSETTA".......... }} -- {{ ..........."آلملكه هيلآنه".......... }}






عضوين دائما تواقيعهم جميله ؟
(آنآ آللي بعمل كل آلتوآقيع،،لآزمن تكون كميلله،،!!) :smile02
{{ ........."حبيبة آلبآبآ"........ }} -- {{ ........."رورو"........ }}






عضوين صورتهم الرمزية بتعجبك ؟ 
{{ ........"مش بآخد بآلي قوي"........ }} -- {{ ............"بردو مش مركز"............ }} 




عضوين دمهم خفيف ؟
{{ .........."حبوآ آعدآئكم"........ }} -- {{ ..........."TAMAV MARIA"......... }}




عضوين ردودهم جميله ؟
{{ ........."آستآذ آيمن"......... }} -- {{ ..........."أمه"........... }}





عضوين شخصيتهم رائعه ؟
(آيه آلآسئله آلي شبه بعضيهآ تتي!!)
{{ .........."CANDY SHOP"......... }} -- {{ .........."آليعآزر"......... }}





عضوين تتمنى ان تره ردودهم في موضوعك ؟
{{ ........"حبوآ آعدآئكم"....... }} -- {{ ........"إيمليآ"........ .}}





عضوين بيزيدوا نشاط للمنتدي
(هكتفي بـدي "؟؟"،،)
{{ ........كل وآحد بيعمل آللي يقدر عليه....... }} -- {{ ........كل وآحد بيعمل آللي يقدر عليه........ .}}




عضوين وجودهم اساسى فى المنتدي
{{ ........."MY ROCK"...... }} -- {{ .........."آستآذه دونآ"...... .}}



عضوين مواضعهم جريئه 
{{ ......."دكتوره شقآآوه"........ }} -- {{ ........"آيريني"........ .}}




عضوين افكارهم تعجبك بكثره
{{ ........"روزي 86"....... }} -- {{ ........."بنت آلكنيسه"....... .}}



عضوين تتمنى تقليدهم 
(مش بحب آقلد حد،،!! لو كقدوه مآشي،،:vava:
{{ .......؟؟........ }} -- {{ ..........؟؟...... .}}




عضوين ترتاح عندما ترى وجودهم فى المنتدي
{{ ........"حبوآ آعدآئكم"....... }} -- {{ ........"TAMAV MARIA"........ .}}




عضوين لا تحب ان تتحدث لهم
(؟؟) 
{{ ........آحب آلتحدث آلي آلجميع،،....... }} -- {{ ........آحب آلتحدث آلي آلجميع،،........ .}}




عضوين ترى انهم يجاملوا فى ردودهم
{{ ........مش مركز....... }} -- {{ ........"RoyalBlue"]مش مركز........ .}}




عضوين زعلت على فراقهم من المنتدي
{{ ........]SARVENT OF CHRIST[/COLOR }} -- {{ ........"ROSETTA"........ .}}



عضوين تحس انهم يستحقوا الاشراف فى المنتدي
{{ ........مقدرش آحكم....... }} -- {{ ........مقدرش آحكم........ .}}

***

آخيرآآ آللجنه خلصت،،!!

يآآآآآه

شكرآ بجد لدعوتي ويآرب آكون م آلنآجحيين

"بآآيو"
[/COLOR]*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 ديسمبر 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *؛،؛
> 
> آولآ آشكر آستضآفتك ليآ هنآ ،،
> 
> ...





خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> ​


كريسسسسسس
شكرا ليك بجد
واكيد انت من الناجحين 
ولاونك كروت شوية اسئله:smile01
بس نورت حقيقي
بشكرك لقبولك الدعوة
وعلي اجاباتك الحلوة
تعيش وتتدبسس معانا:smile02​[/COLOR]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 ديسمبر 2013)

وبما ان كريس مخترش حد بعده
قولت اختار انا:ura1:

تدبيسة النهارده مختلفه شوية
لانها لعضوة بنوته صغنونة جميله جدا
يمكن تكون اصغر عضوة مسجله في المنتدي هنا
هي اميرة بنت ملكة
وقلبها كله رقة
ولكل الناس مُحبة

هي اصغر البنوتات
وحلوة الحلوات
ودمها ياناس شربات

معانا في تدبيسة النهارده
اجمل وارق بنوته
*دونـــــــــا:ura1::ura1:

*يلا يادودو 
ادخلي بأيدك اليمين 
وخدي نفس عميق
واتوكلي علي الله:smile02



​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (9 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> **
> *​*عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟
> * *{{ .......MR.BEBO....... }} -- {{.....CRAZYMAN...........}}*
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 ديسمبر 2013)

++ MADOOO ++ قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 ديسمبر 2013)

طبعا دونا الصغننه رمت الكوره في ملعبي
وقالي اختاري انتي  مع اني مابحبش اختار
بس يلا زي بعضه:fun_lol:


العضو اللي هدبسه النهاره
كان غايب عن المنتدي بقاله كتير
ولما رجع نور المنتدي وملاه خير
هو في كتابة الشعر عملاق وكبير
و صدق اما سجل معانا بأسم الأمير

وبعد دوخه كتير ولف
دبستلكم الأمير الف:fun_lol:

elamer1000

منور ياأميرنا
واتفضل ورقه الاسئله مع حضرتك
وبص في ورقتك وماتغشش من حد :new6:​


----------



## elamer1000 (13 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طبعا دونا الصغننه رمت الكوره في ملعبي
> وقالي اختاري انتي  مع اني مابحبش اختار
> بس يلا زي بعضه:fun_lol:
> 
> ...




*امممممممممممممممممممم

مفيش حد جرؤ يختارنى اما انتى ربنا يخدك

ويبعتك اى مكان تختاريه

ربنا كبير

يا عم انا مش قد الكلام ده كله دا انتى شاعرة كبيرة اهو

ربنا يعطينا القوة والنعمة

بسم الرب نبدأ

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (13 ديسمبر 2013)

أولا شكر لدعوتكم الكريمة

ثانيا اعتذر انى مليش علاقات دولية كتير مع اعضاء المنتدى الكتير

بس انا لى مدة هنا ف كام عضو / ة لاحظتهم

وكمان الأسئلة دى فيه كتير بيشتركوا فيها ده غير المتشابهات بس هنضغط على نفسنا وننختار 2 فقط والألتزام بورقة الأسئلة  مع حبى وتقديرى لباقى الأعضاء

وتحياتى لكل اعضاء المنتدى الغالين

+++

عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟
 
 {{ *[FONT=&quot]اخرستوس انستي*​ }} -- {{ *[FONT=&quot]Dona Nabil*​}}




 عـضـويـن كـسـولـيـن ؟

برد بيات شتوى يا ماما

  {{ MOI  }} -- {{ NO ONE }}




 عـضـويـن تـقـدم لـهـم ورده ؟

  {{ *Jesus is the truth* }} -- {{ *ابن يسوعنا*}}


 


 عـضـويـن تـتـمـنـى حـالـيـآ تـلـتـقـى بـهـم ؟
 
 {{ *+بنت الكنيسة+* }} -- {{ *حبو اعدائكم*}}




 عـضـويـن ردودهـم تـنـشـط الـمـوضـوع ؟ 

  {{ *عبود عبده عبود* }} -- {{ *[FONT=&quot]رورو ايهاب*​}}






عـضـويـن هـادئـيـن ؟ 

  {{ *mary naeem* }} -- {{  *[FONT=&quot]ABOTARBO[/FONT]* }}





 عضوين تحترمهم جدا ؟

{{ *كلدانية* }} -- {{ *النهيسى* }}



 عضوين مفتقدهم ؟
 
 {{  http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=1597*+*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=57008*+Roka_Jesus+* }} -- {{ *G.a.L.a.x.y* }}






 عضوين دائما تواقيعهم جميله ؟

  {{  *[FONT=&quot]+febronia+[/FONT]* }} -- {{  *[FONT=&quot]!! Coptic Lion !![/FONT]* }}




 عضوين صورتهم الرمزية بتعجبك ؟

{{  *[FONT=&quot]Molka Molkan[/FONT]* }} -- {{ *kalimooo* }}


عضوين دمهم خفيف ؟

  {{ *عبود عبده عبود* }} -- {{ *sha2awet 2alam* }}

​

عضوين ردودهم جميله ؟

  {{ *aymonded* }} -- {{ *Molka Molkan* }}​ 




عضوين شخصيتهم رائعه ؟

  {{ *إيمليــآ* }} -- {{ *واثقه فيك يارب* }}​ 




عضوين تتمنى ان تره ردودهم في موضوعك ؟

EVERY ONE
​ 




عضوين بيزيدوا نشاط للمنتدي ؟

  {{ *عبود عبده عبود* }} -- {{  *Crazy Man* }} ​ 



عضوين وجودهم اساسى فى المنتدي

{{ *My Rock *}} -- {{ *Dona Nabil* }} ​ 


عضوين مواضعهم جريئه ؟

  {{  *[FONT=&quot]Critic[/FONT]* }} -- {{ *عبود عبده عبود* }} ​ 



عضوين افكارهم تعجبك بكثره ؟

  {{  *[FONT=&quot]!! Coptic Lion !![/FONT]* }} -- {{ *Crazy Man*}} ​ 


عضوين تتمنى تقليدهم ؟

ان استفيد منهم من الجيد فقط

EVERY ONE

من كل بستان زهرة
​ 



عضوين ترتاح عندما ترى وجودهم فى المنتدي ؟

  {{ *My Rock *}} -- {{ *صوت صارخ* }} ​ 



عضوين لا تحب ان تتحدث لهم ؟

  NO ONE
​ 



عضوين ترى انهم يجاملوا فى ردودهم ؟

  {{ *النهيسى* }} -- {{ I DON'T KNOW}} ​ 



عضوين زعلت على فراقهم من المنتدي ؟

  {{  *[FONT=&quot]Twin* }} -- {{ *G.a.L.a.x.y* }}[/FONT]​ 


عضوين تحس انهم يستحقوا الاشراف فى المنتدي ?

  {{ *واثقه فيك يارب* }} -- {{ *بوب كمبيوتر* }}

وإلى هنا اعاننا الرب

صلاوتكم من أجل ضعفى

الأمير

+++
​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 ديسمبر 2013)

elamer1000 قال:


> *امممممممممممممممممممم
> 
> مفيش حد جرؤ يختارنى اما انتى ربنا يخدك
> 
> ...


شاعره ايه بس انا بتعلم منكم:t23:



> عضوين شخصيتهم رائعه ؟
> 
> {{ *إيمليــآ* }} -- {{ *واثقه فيك يارب* }}​


شكرا جدا بجد عالمجامله الحلوة
ربنا يخليك


> عضوين تحس انهم يستحقوا الاشراف فى المنتدي ?
> 
> {{ *واثقه فيك يارب* }} -- {{ *بوب كمبيوتر* }}


لا اشراف ايه بس
انا يأما ابقا من  من الاداره
وتبقا راسي براس دونا 
يأما مش عايزة حاجه:smile01

لا بجد شكرا ليك يا أ|امير
الأشراف له ناسه برضو
وانا كدا ميت فل وعشرة:t23:

شكرا استاذنا نورت 
واجاباتك كلها جميله بغض النظر عن موضوع اشرافي دا
بشكرك لأنك لبيت الدعوة ونورتنا
ولأنك ذكرت اسمي المتواضع
ولأنك التزمت بقواعد اللعبه واختارت عضوين بس
وعشان كدا نجحت في الامتحان و تاخد 10\10
نورت :giveup:
ولو حابب تدبس حد اتفضل
ولو مش حابب انا موجوده:smile01​


----------



## bent el noor (15 ديسمبر 2013)

عـضـويـن تـتـمـنـى حـالـيـآ تـلـتـقـى بـهـم ؟ 
لا دا كتير ياتوته انا بحب كتير هنا وهمووووت واشوفهم
توته-رورو-كلدانيه-ماما كاندي-موكي-يويو-روزا
نيفيان -امي أمه -ماريا ماريا -شيريهان -سوسو-دونا-
وميرا -حبو -ايريني-بنت النور 

عضوين شخصيتهم رائعه ؟
{{ .....رورو-توته -روزا-يويو-ماما كاندي-استاذي اليعازر -استاذي النهيسي-الاستاذ هشام -سامح-ابي حبيب يسوع-ابي صوت صارخ-الاستاذ بهاء-ايريني -امي امه-بنت النور-نيفان-جون -كريس-سموره-ابن يسوعنا -جرجس-وائل -سمسم -دونا-ماريا-موكي-يويو-مينا اميل--ماريا-AdmanTios-...... }}


وانا كمان نفسي اشوفك يااروع بنت كنيسه عرفتها 

ميرسي حبيبتى على زوقك ورقتك ربنا يخليكى ويفرح قلبك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 ديسمبر 2013)

وبعد توقف للتوبيك 
دام كتيررررررررر اوووووووووي
حوالي 5 ايام بحالهمleasantr

اخيرا لقيت زبون ندبسه30:

هو مميز من بين كل اعضاء المنتدي بالذات
لانه صاحب اكبر عدد من المشاركات
واغلب مواضيعه قصائد فيها اعذب الكلمات

هو بطل التصاميم اللي شكلها جنان
وجوده في المنتدي بيشعرنا بأمان
هو اخونا ومن اجمل بلد في الدنيا لبنان

طبعا عرفتووووه صح30:
*kalimooo*
:t16::t16::t16::t16:

اتفضل ياكليمو
المايك معك
بلش حكي اذا بتريد :smile01​


​​
​


----------



## kalimooo (18 ديسمبر 2013)

ليست بتدبيسة يا بتول
فالمشاركة بالمنتدى هي واجب 
ودعوتك غالية جداً 
مشكوووووووووورة
لكن لن استطيع المباشرة حالاً 
ممكن ادخل بالليل بعد ال 12
ولو لاء
بكره الصبح


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 ديسمبر 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> ليست بتدبيسة يا بتول
> فالمشاركة بالمنتدى هي واجب
> ودعوتك غالية جداً
> مشكوووووووووورة
> ...


ميرسي جدا كلك زوق بجد:t31:

وشارك في الوقت اللي يريحك "بالمصري"
اواللي بدك اياه "باللبناني ":smile01

​


----------



## kalimooo (18 ديسمبر 2013)

عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟
{{صاحبة الموضوع  }} -- {{رورو}}




عـضـويـن كـسـولـيـن ؟
{{كليمو  }} -- {{سامح}}







عـضـويـن تـقـدم لـهـم ورده ؟
{{ كاندي شوب }} -- {{آمة}}






عـضـويـن تـتـمـنـى حـالـيـآ تـلـتـقـى بـهـم ؟
{{ النهيسى }} -- {{كاندي شوب}}






عـضـويـن ردودهـم تـنـشـط الـمـوضـوع ؟
{{ رورو }} -- {{روزا}}






عـضـويـن هـادئـيـن ؟
{{كلدانية }} -- {{ سوسو }}





عضوين تحترمهم جدا ؟
{{كاندي}} -- {{ happy angel  }}






عضوين مفتقدهم ؟
{{جيلان }} -- {{ميرنا  }}






عضوين دائما تواقيعهم جميله ؟
{{ ممكن انا  }} -- {{ عاجبني توقيع رورو الاخير }}






عضوين صورتهم الرمزية بتعجبك ؟
{{روزا  }} -- {{ بنت النور}}




عضوين دمهم خفيف ؟
{{ واثقة }} -- {{ وواثقة كمان }}



*بالنسبة للردود بما ان هوايتي كتابات ها قيم اللي بشوفو بالردود هناك*
عضوين ردودهم جميله ؟
{{ موكي }} -- {{ شريهان }}





عضوين شخصيتهم رائعه ؟
{{ النهيسى }} -- {{ايمن }}





عضوين تتمنى ان تره ردودهم في موضوعك ؟
{{ اكثر عدد ممكن  }} -- {{ كمان}}





عضوين بيزيدوا نشاط للمنتدي
{{ رورو }} -- {{ وواثقة اكيد .}}




عضوين وجودهم اساسى فى المنتدي
{{روك }} -- {{الأعضاء}}



عضوين مواضعهم جريئه
{{ ايريني }} -- {{ اسما .}}




عضوين افكارهم تعجبك بكثره
{{ اسما }} -- {{ ماري نعيم .}}



عضوين تتمنى تقليدهم
{{ كليمو }} -- {{ كمان  .}}




عضوين ترتاح عندما ترى وجودهم فى المنتدي
*{{ لما اللي متخفيين بيظهروا }} -- {{ بدون ما يشعروا  بيضروا المنتدى .}}
الفكرة انه مثلاً
لو اي شخص عايز يسجل بمنتدى جديد دائما يدور وينقب عن المنتديات العامرة المليئة بالأعضا
هنا بيبقى موجود اكتر من 60 او 70 نصفهم متخفيين
يعني اللي عايز يسجل ممكن يرحل ويسجل بغير منتدى 

تانيا * *
انا لو عايز ادخل واشارك ولقيت مثلاً عدد الاعضاء عشرة هقول بنفسي هادخل اعمل ايه ممكن ازهق
بينما فعلياً بيبقى فيبه اكتر بكتير ومتخفيين*



عضوين لا تحب ان تتحدث لهم
{{ طبعاً مش هقول ده لو في حد }} -- {{وايضاً  ولا حد اظن ها يقول  .}}ههههههههه





عضوين ترى انهم يجاملوا فى ردودهم
{{ النهيسى لا يزعل احد }} -- {{ وحبيبة الجماهير كاندي .}}




عضوين زعلت على فراقهم من المنتدي
{{ ميرنا }} -- {{ فراشة مسيحية .}}



عضوين تحس انهم يستحقوا الاشراف فى المنتدي
{{ما بعرف  }} -- {{ او  ما بدي قول.}}


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 ديسمبر 2013)

> عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟
> {{صاحبة الموضوع  }} -- {{رورو}}


ياسلاام يشرفني بجد انك بتابع جديدي 




> عضوين دمهم خفيف ؟
> {{ واثقة }} -- {{ وواثقة كمان }}


طيب واثقه الاولانيه وعرفنها انما مين واثقه كماان دي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



بجد شكرا كليمو علي المجامله اللي اسعدتني كلك زوق حقيقي 



> عضوين بيزيدوا نشاط للمنتدي
> {{ رورو }} -- {{ وواثقة اكيد .}}


طيب رورو ماشي رغايه وتموت في المواضيع
انما انا غلبانة وفي حالي ومحدش بيسمعلي صوت
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ومره تانية بشكرك علي تقديرك وزوق 

وبغض النظر عن اسمي اللي ذكرته
بشكرك علي اجاباتك الرائعه اللي في مكانها

شكرا علي حضورك المتميز
ومشاركتك معانا في التوبيك

ميرسي علي قبولك للدعوة

حقيقي نورت التوبيك

ولو حابب تختار حد بعدك اتفضل  ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2013)

عضوين بيزيدوا نشاط للمنتدي
{{ رورو }} -- {{ وواثقة اكيد .}} 
طيب رورو ماشي رغايه وتموت في المواضيع
انما انا غلبانة وفي حالي ومحدش بيسمعلي صوت
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*يادى رورو وسنين رورو 
هو كل حاجة رورو 
انا ماشية فى حووولى ومش بعمل حاكة لحد يا ناس 
ده انا حتى نسمة محدش بيسمعلى حس ولا صوت 
بطلى افترى بقى على خلق الله يا باى عليكى *
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> عضوين بيزيدوا نشاط للمنتدي
> {{ رورو }} -- {{ وواثقة اكيد .}}
> طيب رورو ماشي رغايه وتموت في المواضيع
> انما انا غلبانة وفي حالي ومحدش بيسمعلي صوت
> ...


يابنتي وانا مالي
انا جبت حاجه من عندي
مش السؤال بيقول : عضوين بيزيدوا *رغي* للمنتدي
كليمو قال رورو
وانا مالي انا طيب
وبعدين متزوقيش
الله


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يابنتي وانا مالي
> انا جبت حاجه من عندي
> مش السؤال بيقول : عضوين بيزيدوا *رغي* للمنتدي
> كليمو قال رورو
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه 
على اساس انه ماجبش سيرتك يعنى 
اوعى كدا ملختى الكم :crazy_pil*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> على اساس انه ماجبش سيرتك يعنى
> اوعى كدا ملختى الكم :crazy_pil*​


الجمله دي بتضحكني اوي


----------



## bent el noor (19 ديسمبر 2013)

عضوين صورتهم الرمزية بتعجبك ؟
{{روزا }} -- {{ بنت النور}}

ميرسي كليموا  ،،،، تكرم عويناتك


----------



## kalimooo (19 ديسمبر 2013)

ياسلاام يشرفني بجد انك بتابع جديدي 

طيب واثقه الاولانيه وعرفنها انما مين واثقه كماان دي
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




بجد شكرا كليمو علي المجامله اللي اسعدتني كلك زوق حقيقي 
*
الفضل الك يا بتول  انت المستضيفة وصاحبة المبادرة الاولى
*



طيب رورو ماشي رغايه وتموت في المواضيع
انما انا غلبانة وفي حالي ومحدش بيسمعلي صوت
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*الله واعلم ههههههههههههه*
 ومره تانية بشكرك علي تقديرك وزوق 
*العفوووو*
وبغض النظر عن اسمي اللي ذكرته
بشكرك علي اجاباتك الرائعه اللي في مكانها

شكرا علي حضورك المتميز
ومشاركتك معانا في التوبيك

ميرسي علي قبولك للدعوة

حقيقي نورت التوبيك

ولو حابب تختار حد بعدك اتفضل
*
الشكر الجزيل كما سبق وقلت لصاحبة الدعوة 
والشكر ايضاً على مجاملتك الرقيقة 
كل التحيا...
*


----------



## kalimooo (19 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الجمله دي بتضحكني اوي



انتوا الاتنين مهاضيم باللبناني ههههههههههه
خلص ما تزعلوا رح اسحب كلامي ههههههههههه
واكتب اسمين غيركم


----------



## kalimooo (19 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياسلاام يشرفني بجد انك بتابع جديدي
> 
> طيب واثقه الاولانيه وعرفنها انما مين واثقه كماان دي
> 
> ...








​


----------



## kalimooo (19 ديسمبر 2013)

خليجي
وليبي
 ولبناني
راكبين بطيارة لازم اتنين يرموا انفسهم عشان تسلم الطيارة
الليبي رمى نفسه وقال فلتحيا ليبيا
اللبناني  زق الخليجي وقال فليحيا لبنان
هههههههههههههههههه
مالي ومال الاختيار
اختاري حضرتكِ
حزقك يا بتول ويحيا المنتدى
هههههههههههههههه
اختاري انتِ بقى


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> انتوا الاتنين مهاضيم باللبناني ههههههههههه
> خلص ما تزعلوا رح اسحب كلامي ههههههههههه
> واكتب اسمين غيركم



*شو مهضوم كتير 
ميغسى كليمو 
اسمين غيرنا حاشا وماشا
دى تبقى اهانة ليا انا وباتو 
معتقدش ان فيه حد فى المنتدى رغاى زينا:fun_lol:
*


----------



## kalimooo (19 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *شو مهضوم كتير
> ميغسى كليمو
> اسمين غيرنا حاشا وماشا
> دى تبقى اهانة ليا انا وباتو
> ...




 خلص متل ما بدكن
انا كان قصدي عمل الخير حتى ما تتخانقوا
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> خلص متل ما بدكن
> انا كان قصدي عمل الخير حتى ما تتخانقوا
> ههههههههههههههه



*ههههههه متقلقش انا وباتو عمرنا ما نتخانق 
احنا ممكن نشد شعور بعض بس :017165~155:
*


----------



## kalimooo (19 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههه متقلقش انا وباتو عمرنا ما نتخانق
> احنا ممكن نشد شعور بعض بس :017165~155:
> *



ههههههههههههههههه
بس هيك؟؟
طيب اذا كان هيك بسيطة
اكتر شي اللي ها يحصل  بتصيروا بصلعة  عم تلمع
يعني  متل  ما بيهر شعر الولاد وبيقرعوا


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> بس هيك؟؟
> طيب اذا كان هيك بسيطة
> اكتر شي اللي ها يحصل  بتصيروا بصلعة  عم تلمع
> يعني  متل  ما بيهر شعر الولاد وبيقرعوا


*هههههههه ايون بس هيك 
امال عاوز ايه تانى كليمو  
فرحان فينا يعنى 
متخافش انا وباتو روح واحدة فى جسدين 
عمر ما يحصل بينا كدا ههههههه 
اﻻ لو اضطرتنا الظروف 
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 ديسمبر 2013)

بت يارورو انتى بتردى على كليمو ازاى ؟!
هو انتى فاهمة ؟!
الله اكبر عليكى هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> بت يارورو انتى بتردى على كليمو ازاى ؟!
> هو انتى فاهمة ؟!
> الله اكبر عليكى هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ​


*هههههههههه ايون يا بت فاهمة 
انا اصلا لبنانية اردنية مصرية صعيدية
خمسة عليا:yaka::yaka:
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 ديسمبر 2013)

هو انتى شايفنى بحسدك ؟!
لا ياماما لالالا
^_^
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> هو انتى شايفنى بحسدك ؟!
> لا ياماما لالالا
> ^_^
> ​


*ايون بتحسدينى يابت *

*امال ايه عاوزة توقعى منى اللغة هعههه*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 ديسمبر 2013)

انتى اساسا لغتك فى الضياع من زمان
بلاش بقى النفخة الكدابة دى هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> انتى اساسا لغتك فى الضياع من زمان
> بلاش بقى النفخة الكدابة دى هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ​


*هههههههههههه وانتى *

*مستغاظة منى ليه يابت *

*علشان بحكى لبنانى منيح وانتى ﻻ :59:*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 ديسمبر 2013)

مستاغظة ؟!
الله يكون فى عونك ياايهاب ^_^
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> مستاغظة ؟!
> الله يكون فى عونك ياايهاب ^_^
> ​


*ماله ايهاب يابت*

*هتخبطى فى الحلل وكدا مش حلو هههه*

*اتهدى يابت لوﻻ فاتحة من الفون *

*كنت وريتك ههههههه*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 ديسمبر 2013)

حجة البليد مسح الصبورة هههههههههههه
​


----------



## soul & life (19 ديسمبر 2013)

مستغااااظة ؟؟!! عربى ده يا رورو ههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 ديسمبر 2013)

قوليلها والنبى يانيفو
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2013)

​


YOYO JESUS قال:


> حجة البليد مسح الصبورة هههههههههههه
> ​


*والنبى ﻻضربها على بوقها الولية دى *

*سبونى عليها*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*عشان بقول الحق ياولية ههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *عشان بقول الحق ياولية ههههههههههههههههه
> *​


*سبونى عليها يا ناااس *

*النبى ما انتى نافعة هههههه*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*لا ياخالة مش بذاكر
*​*وبروح انجح فى الامتحان
وخطيبى مقتنع بيا كطالبة فاشلة 
مغلولة لية ؟
متغاظة لية ؟
ها ؟
^_^
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> مستغااااظة ؟؟!! عربى ده يا رورو ههههههه



*ههههههههه دى لغة خاصة بيا انا بس يا نيفو *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *لا ياخالة مش بذاكر
> *​*وبروح انجح فى الامتحان
> وخطيبى مقتنع بيا كطالبة فاشلة
> مغلولة لية ؟
> ...



*النبى امه داعيه عليه الغلبان 
ماشى يا فاشلة يا فاشلة :fun_lol:
*


----------



## soul & life (19 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه دى لغة خاصة بيا انا بس يا نيفو *​



هههههههههه ايوة ما انا بقول كده انتى معجم لوحدك يا حبيبتى :new8:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 ديسمبر 2013)

امه دعياله ياماما
بوظيلى الجوازة بقى
انبرى فيها
انبرى
^_^
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ماله ايهاب يابت*
> 
> *هتخبطى فى الحلل وكدا مش حلو هههه*
> 
> ...


لالالالالالالا 
كدة غلط ايهاب مش حلل
انتي كدة غلطي يا رورو 
انة راجل مش معانا تقولي علية كدة 
لالالالا 
بجد لما اشوفة هقولة وعلي الباغي تدور الدوائر


----------



## soul & life (19 ديسمبر 2013)

بت يا يويوووو خطيبك خطبك وهو فى كامل وعيه ؟؟
يعنى هو فايق وكويس كده وحاسس هو عمل ايه فى نفسه هههههههه


----------



## soul & life (19 ديسمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> لالالالالالالا
> كدة غلط ايهاب مش حلل
> انتي كدة غلطي يا رورو
> انة راجل مش معانا تقولي علية كدة
> ...



باغى وتدور الدوائر 

مين هنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:bud:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 ديسمبر 2013)

قصدك يويو
اة ياخالة كان فايق مكنتش مشربه حاجة اصفرة يعنى
حتى الشربات الازازة كانت متبرشمة
وسمع طقة الازازاة بودانه اللى هياكلها الدودد ^_^
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *النبى امه داعيه عليه الغلبان
> ماشى يا فاشلة يا فاشلة :fun_lol:
> *


في دي معاكي مليون حق 
انا معاكي


----------



## soul & life (19 ديسمبر 2013)

خطأ مطبعى يا ام لسان طوويل 
امه داعيه عليه قصدعى دعياله يا حبيبتى دعيااله


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 ديسمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> باغى وتدور الدوائر
> 
> مين هنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:bud:


دة انا 
محدش متابع غيرة علشان اجيب حق المظلوم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 ديسمبر 2013)

انا لسانى مش طويل
بس دا ميمنعش انه عاوز قطعه ^_^
​


----------



## soul & life (19 ديسمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> دة انا
> محدش متابع غيرة علشان اجيب حق المظلوم



ربنا يخليك للغلابة يا ريس هههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> امه دعياله ياماما
> بوظيلى الجوازة بقى
> انبرى فيها
> انبرى
> ...


*ههههههههه ده اكيد شربوه حاجة اصفرة 
علسان ياخدك يابنتى 
يا ضنايا يابنى كان مكتوبلك فين ده 
* 


ابن يسوعنا قال:


> لالالالالالالا
> كدة غلط ايهاب مش حلل
> انتي كدة غلطي يا رورو
> انة راجل مش معانا تقولي علية كدة
> ...



*بتحب تهدى النفوس انت يا رمسيس 
اتا نش قصدى على ايهاب
ده جوزى برضوا ههههههه
 ترجملى اخر جملة دى ينوبك ثواب*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 ديسمبر 2013)

اتلمى يارورو ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> اتلمى يارورو هههههههههههه




​ :crying::crying:​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> ترجملى اخر جملة دى ينوبك ثواب
> 
> *


يعني المفتري هيجي علية الدور 



وانا قاعد على الحيطة وهسمع اكيد الزيطة
ههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (19 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههه ايون بس هيك
> امال عاوز ايه تانى كليمو
> فرحان فينا يعنى
> متخافش انا وباتو روح واحدة فى جسدين
> ...



*متخافش انا وباتو روح واحدة فى جسدين *
 مش خايف هههههههههه
مبسوط


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*وبعد فتره كبيرة من الغياب عن التوبيك دا
يجي اتناشر يوم كدا
قولت اجي اغلس عليكم تاني
واغلس علي ضحية جديده:t30:

ضحيتنا النهارده هي بنوتة 
جميله وهادية وبحبها جدا
اول ماسجلت معانا
قعدت يجي اكتر من 8 شهور بقرا اسمها غلط:t9:
كنت بقراه انت شعبي
اتاريه انت شبعي:heat:
سامحيني ياميرا العتب عالنظر بقا:smi411:
وعشان تثبتيلي انك مسمحاني 
يلا جاوبيلي عالاسئله زي الشطورة
المايك معاكي30:

*​​
​


----------



## انت شبعي (30 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وبعد فتره كبيرة من الغياب عن التوبيك دا*​
> *يجي اتناشر يوم كدا*
> *قولت اجي اغلس عليكم تاني*
> *واغلس علي ضحية جديده:t30:*​
> ...


 شكرا يا غالية على التقديمة الجميلة دي
و بما ان المايك معايا احب اقول لكل الناس معنى اسمي و هو انت شبعي اي الرب يسوع هو شبعي
انا سجلت كدة بأي اسم جه على بالي لان معظم الاسماء اللي حاولت اسجل بيها كانت موجودة لاعضاء قبل كدة و دة الاسم اللي كان غير مستخدم من قبل
يلا نبدأ نجاوووووب يا مسهل


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> شكرا يا غالية على التقديمة الجميلة دي
> و بما ان المايك معايا احب اقول لكل الناس معنى اسمي و هو انت شبعي اي الرب يسوع هو شبعي
> انا سجلت كدة بأي اسم جه على بالي لان معظم الاسماء اللي حاولت اسجل بيها كانت موجودة لاعضاء قبل كدة و دة الاسم اللي كان غير مستخدم من قبل
> يلا نبدأ نجاوووووب يا مسهل


*العفو بتشكريني علي ايه
انا كنت عايزة اعملك تقديمة حلوة عشان تليق بيكي ..

صدقيني اسمك احلي اسم ومميز جداا
يسوع له كل المجد هو شبعنا كلنا ..
ويلا  مستنية اجابتك 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (30 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟ *​
> 
> *{{ ماي روك. }} -- {{.aymounded.}}*​
> 
> ...


تم بحمد الله
تديني كام بقى يا ابلتي ؟ :99:


----------



## جوجو وحيد (30 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب;356 f31 9623 قال:
			
		

> *العفو بتشكريني علي ايه
> انا كنت عايزة اعملك تقديمة حلوة عشان تليق بيكي ..
> 
> صدقيني اسمك احلي اسم ومميز جداا
> ...


 تصدقى وتامنى بالله انا كمان ولحد دلوقتى كنت فاكراها --انت شعبى --اتارينا من عيله وحده نظرها على قدها:11azy:


----------



## انت شبعي (30 ديسمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> تصدقى وتامنى بالله انا كمان ولحد دلوقتى كنت فاكراها --انت شعبى --اتارينا من عيله وحده نظرها على قدها:11azy:


 يادهوووووتي حتى انتي كمان يا جوجو
و النعمة يا جدعان اسمي انت شبعي مش انت شعبي
طب اغيره ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> تم بحمد الله
> تديني كام بقى يا ابلتي ؟ :99:


*اديكي طبق مكرونة بالصلصه انا اللي عملاها هتعجبك اوي:99:

لا بجد ياميرا اولا شكر عالورده اللي اهديتهاني
تسلميلي ياحبيبتي
وشكرا علي وجودك معانا واجاباتك الجميله المتنوعه
بجد نورتي التوبيك بمرورك المميز 
ربنا مش يحرمني منك ياغاليه:Love_Letter_Open:
*​


جوجو وحيد قال:


> تصدقى وتامنى بالله انا كمان ولحد دلوقتى كنت فاكراها --انت شعبى --اتارينا من عيله وحده نظرها على قدها:11azy:


*هههههههههه الحمد لله ماطلعتش لوحدي
بس انتي تقريها غلط ماشي حكم السن بقا لانك داخله عالخمسين
بس انا لسه في عز شبابي في عمر الزهور:t30::t30:
*


----------



## انت شبعي (30 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اديكي طبق مكرونة بالصلصه انا اللي عملاها هتعجبك اوي:99:*​
> *لا بجد ياميرا اولا شكر عالورده اللي اهديتهاني*
> *تسلميلي ياحبيبتي*
> *وشكرا علي وجودك معانا واجاباتك الجميله المتنوعه*
> ...


 الحقيني بطبق المكرونة اوااااام ههههههه
صدقيني نفسي اشوفك و اهديكي وردة حقيقية 
و لا يحرمنيش منك يا حبيبة قلبي انا
و لا من خفة دمك دي يا مضروبة ههههههه
شربات يا خواتي بجد :Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (30 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> يادهوووووتي حتى انتي كمان يا جوجو
> و النعمة يا جدعان اسمي انت شبعي مش انت شعبي
> طب اغيره ؟




ايه ده ؟؟يعنى مش انا لوحدى 
حتى شوفى المشاركة القديمة دى http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3406534&postcount=1466

فين وفين بقى لما قربت من شاشة الكمبيوتر وعرفت ان الاسم الصح 
انت شبعى


----------



## انت شبعي (30 ديسمبر 2013)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> ايه ده ؟؟يعنى مش انا لوحدى
> حتى شوفى المشاركة القديمة دى http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3406534&postcount=1466
> 
> فين وفين بقى لما قربت من شاشة الكمبيوتر وعرفت ان الاسم الصح
> انت شبعى


 ايون انا فاكرة المشاركة دي
كنت ساعتها لسة مسجلة في المنتدى جديد
حتى انت يا ميلاد شوفت اسمي غلط 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



طيب ايه رأيكم تقولولي يا ميرا بدل انت شبعي الاسم التقيل دة اللي بيلخبط كل الناس
و لا اغيره احسن عشان محدش يتلخبط فيه تاني


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> الحقيني بطبق المكرونة اوااااام ههههههه
> صدقيني نفسي اشوفك و اهديكي وردة حقيقية
> و لا يحرمنيش منك يا حبيبة قلبي انا
> و لا من خفة دمك دي يا مضروبة ههههههه
> شربات يا خواتي بجد :Love_Letter_Open:


*ربنا يخليكي ياحبيبتي انا كمان نفسي اشوفك صدقيني
وانا هعتبر اني احلي ورده وصلتني منك دا كفايه زوقك بجد
ومتقلقيش هجبلك المكرونة :crazy_pil
*​


+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> ايه ده ؟؟يعنى مش انا لوحدى
> حتى شوفى المشاركة القديمة دى http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3406534&postcount=1466
> 
> فين وفين بقى لما قربت من شاشة الكمبيوتر وعرفت ان الاسم الصح
> انت شبعى


*لا حضرتك مش لوحدك يااستاذ ميلاد
تقريبا شكلنا كلنا مع بعض*




​ *ولتالت مره عالتوازي وفي نفس التوبيك ونفس الصفحه
3 يكونوا غلطوا في اسمك ياميرا

وانا اللي كنت فاكره نظري شيش بيش
 بس الحمد لله مطلعش العيب مني طلع من الشاشه*


----------



## انت شبعي (31 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ربنا يخليكي ياحبيبتي انا كمان نفسي اشوفك صدقيني*
> *وانا هعتبر اني احلي ورده وصلتني منك دا كفايه زوقك بجد*
> *ومتقلقيش هجبلك المكرونة :crazy_pil*​
> 
> ...


كتري الصلصة على المكرونة :smi420:
اسمي عامل ازمة في المنتدى 
 اغيره ؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 ديسمبر 2013)

ينهاااااااااااار !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هو انتى اسمك انت شبعى!!!
 اول مره اشوفها "شبعى"
دايما شايفاها شعبى-- و دايما بقول لك شعبى--
 و لا مش انتى؟؟
انتى عضوه جديده؟؟ فين انت شعبى ؟؟

  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
قولى الحقيقه انتى غيرتى اسمك قريب- صح؟؟
قولى صح؟؟ هروح اسئل روك هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (31 ديسمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ينهاااااااااااار !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> هو انتى اسمك انت شبعى!!!
> اول مره اشوفها "شبعى"
> دايما شايفاها شعبى-- و دايما بقول لك شعبى--
> ...


ههههههههههه
 يا دهووووووتي حتى انتي كمان يا حبو 
طب اغيره طيب :t9:
و لا انتوا شايفين ايه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 ديسمبر 2013)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
انا شفتها 
(انت شبعي)
ابقوا اشتروا كي بورد بيكت صح 
اية دة لخبطوا البنية 
خلتوها نسيت اسمها 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (31 ديسمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> انا شفتها
> (انت شبعي)
> ابقوا اشتروا كي بورد بيكت صح
> ...


 ههههههههههه
احمدك يااااارب 
شكرا يا بيسو دايما رافع من روحي المعدنية
بس انت شوفتها انت شبعي بجد و لا بتقول كدة عشان جايبة سيرتك في كذا اجابة
ها قر و اعترف :99:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 ديسمبر 2013)

لا 
انا الكمبيوتر بتاعي جديد
انا شفتها صح 
وشكرا لذوقك
وذكر اسمي

​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 ديسمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> لا
> 
> انا الكمبيوتر بتاعي جديد
> انا شفتها صح
> ...


العفووووو


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (31 ديسمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> لا
> 
> انا الكمبيوتر بتاعي جديد
> انا شفتها صح
> ...


 
شوف يارمسيس
  شعبى  و شبعى  
بالزمة فى فرق بينهم تقريبا نفس الكلمة 
انا اقول لك انا اروح اعمل نظارة احسن


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2014)

*وحشتوني ووحشني اوي التوبيك دا
بقالي كتير مش دبست حد فيه
قولت كفايكم دلع بقا لحد كدا
رقصنا السنة وعيدنا واكلنا الهوبر والكحك 
ندبس بقا شوية ولا ايه:smile01

انا فكرت اني ادبس عضوة
مسجله معانا من السنة اللي فاتت
مع انها مكملتش سنة معانا اصلا:smile01
يمكن مش بقالها معانا كتير بس عرفت كل الاعضاء
ومعظم الاعضاء عرفوها

 وهي العضوة الوحيده اللي مش بعتلها خاص واستأذنت منها قبل ماادبسها قولت احطها قدام الأمر الوائع وأياها متجيش:act19:

هي عضوة من كتر هدوئها بتشللللني يخربيتشها:act23:
عضوة ياما اكلت اكلها :smile01
وهي ياما لبست هدومي 
ياما هريتها ضرب
وهي ياما اخدت توُك شعري:t23:

أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأيه دونيا:new6:

وعشان مطلوش عليكم هقولكم مين العضوة دي
معانا ومعاكم
  اختشي حبيبتشي 
روزا فكــــري
ودلعها في العيله
عبده الرايق اه وربنا*
*:new6:
المايك معاكي ياوزه
 ابدعي:t4:
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وحشتوني ووحشني اوي التوبيك دا*​
> *بقالي كتير مش دبست حد فيه*
> *قولت كفايكم دلع بقا لحد كدا*
> *رقصنا السنة وعيدنا واكلنا الهوبر والكحك *
> ...


 و انتي كمان وحشتينا يا بطتي
منتظرين روزا عبد الرايق تجاوب على الاسئلة
بس الا هي دلعها عبد الرايق بجد و لا انتي بتشتغلينا ههههههه


----------



## روزا فكري (13 يناير 2014)

*احنا فينا من تدابيس ماشي ياقرده
صدقوني ياجماعه انا فعلا ماكنتش عايزه اشارك في الموضوع ده لا فعلا انا بحب وبحترم كل الاعضاء هنا وهما اخواتي وابائي وامهاتي
واساتذتي وبستفاد من كل حد فيكو وبتعلم منه
ويارب بقي محدش يزعل مني

عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم؟ 
* *{{ ....استاذ ايمن.......... }} -- {{.....ابن يسوعنا...........}}*




*عـضـويـن كـسـولـيـن ؟
* *{{ ....انا.......... }} -- {{........انا........}}*




*عـضـويـن تـقـدم لـهـم ورده ؟
* *{{ ....كل.......... }} -- {{......الاعضاء..........}}*






*عـضـويـن تـتـمـنـى حـالـيـآ تـلـتـقـى بـهـم ؟ 
* *{{ نيفيان_رورو._ميرا.. }} -- {{..بنت الكنيسه_كلدانيه.}}*
وانتي عشان وحشتيني





*عـضـويـن ردودهـم تـنـشـط الـمـوضـوع ؟ 
* *{{ ..استاذ صوت صارخ........ }} -- {{...استاذ ايمن..........}}*






*عـضـويـن هـادئـيـن ؟ 
* *{{ ..ماكس مايك او مايكل.... }} -- {{ ميلاد العجايبي...... }}*





*عضوين تحترمهم جدا ؟
* *{{ .......كل....}} -- {{ .....اعضاء المنتدي.... }}*






*عضوين مفتقدهم ؟ 
* *{{ ......لا.... }} -- {{ ......مافيش......... }}*






*عضوين دائما تواقيعهم جميله ؟
* *{{ ...رورو ايهاب..... }} -- {{ ....انتي..... }}*






*عضوين صورتهم الرمزية بتعجبك ؟ 
* *{{ ....لارا.... }} -- {{ .......انت شبعي.......... }} *




*عضوين دمهم خفيف ؟
* *{{ .....حبو اعدائكم....... }} -- {{ ....استاذ عبود...... }}*

​

*عضوين ردودهم جميله ؟*
 *{{ ..ماريا ماريا...... }} -- {{ ......كليموو.**... }}*​ 




*عضوين شخصيتهم رائعه ؟*
 *{{ ...كتيييير.... }} -- {{ .....جدا........ }}*​ 




*عضوين تتمنى ان تره ردودهم في موضوعك ؟*
 *{{ ..ماما امه....... }} -- {{ ..ماي روك.... .}} *​ 




*عضوين بيزيدوا نشاط للمنتدي*
 *{{ ...كريزي مان..... }} -- {{ ...ماري نعيم.. .}} *​ 



*عضوين وجودهم اساسى فى المنتدي*
 *{{ استاذ النهيسي_استاذ ايمن. }} -- {{ .ماما امه _دونا نبيل... .}} *​ 


*عضوين مواضعهم جريئه *
 *{{ ..ايريني  }} -- {{ ....استاذ عبود.. .}} *​ 



*عضوين افكارهم تعجبك بكثره*
 *{{ .تماف ماريا..... }} -- {{ ..استاذ هشام المهندس... .}} *​ 


*عضوين تتمنى تقليدهم *
 *{{ ..مش .بعرف.... }} -- {{ .... اقلد حد... .}} *​ 



*عضوين ترتاح عندما ترى وجودهم فى المنتدي*
 *{{ ..ماما كاندي شوب...... }} -- {{ ...بنت النور.......}} *​ 



*عضوين لا تحب ان تتحدث لهم*
 *{{ ....لا........... }} -- {{ ....مافيش............ .}} *​ 



*عضوين ترى انهم يجاملوا فى ردودهم*
 *{{ ..استاذ هشام........... }} -- {{ ....استاذ النهيسي...}} *​ 



*عضوين زعلت على فراقهم من المنتدي*
 *{{ .....لا.......... }} -- {{ ....مافيش............ .}} *​ 


*عضوين تحس انهم يستحقوا الاشراف فى المنتدي*
 *{{ ...ماري نعيم.....}} -- {{ ...رورو ايهاب............ .}} *​ 
يااااااااه بصراحه كان امتحان صعب اوي 
وكل الاعضاء بصراحه يستحقو
كل حب واحترام وتقدير
واهبطي بقي ياقرده ها

 ​


----------



## max mike (13 يناير 2014)

> عـضـويـن هـادئـيـن ؟
> {{ ..ماكس مايك او مايكل.... }} -- {{ ميلاد العجايبي...... }}​



*شكرا يافندم انك ذكرتى اسمى
وان كان على الهدوء .. اصلا احنا الشقاوة فينا بس ربنا هادينا ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزا فكري (14 يناير 2014)

max mike قال:


> *شكرا يافندم انك ذكرتى اسمى
> وان كان على الهدوء .. اصلا احنا الشقاوة فينا بس ربنا هادينا ههههههههههههههههه​*


ههههههههه ده مطلع اغنيه مش تعليق
والعفو يامايكل علي ايه ده كفايه فندم اللي بتقولها دي 
بتحسسني اني شغاله في السلك الدبلوماسي خلي البساط احمدي
ههههههه ايه رايك في احمدي دي


----------



## max mike (14 يناير 2014)

روزا فكري قال:


> ههههههههه ده مطلع اغنيه مش تعليق
> والعفو يامايكل علي ايه ده كفايه فندم اللي بتقولها دي
> بتحسسني اني شغاله في السلك الدبلوماسي خلي البساط احمدي
> ههههههه ايه رايك في احمدي دي



*ههههههههههههه حلوة احمدى دى
كلمة فندم معلقة معايا جامد عشان ف الجيش طبعا احنا وبنكلم الظباط والقادة فندم فندم
فعلقت معايا​*


----------



## روزا فكري (14 يناير 2014)

max mike قال:


> *ههههههههههههه حلوة احمدى دى
> كلمة فندم معلقة معايا جامد عشان ف الجيش طبعا احنا وبنكلم الظباط والقادة فندم فندم
> فعلقت معايا​*


تسلم الايادي وتسلم ياجيش بلادي 
ان كده يبقي انت تقول اللي انت عايزه 
ربنا يحميكو


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (14 يناير 2014)

*



عـضـويـن هـادئـيـن ؟ 
{{ ..ماكس مايك او مايكل.... }} -- {{ ميلاد العجايبي...... }}

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
يا سلام   ههههههههههههه
انا عضو هادى ؟؟؟
انا فعلا ماحدش بيسمعلى  صوت دا علشان انا عضو كسول ومش بشارك اصلا 
ههههههههه
شكرا روزا  على المجاملة الرقيقة 
ربنا يخليكى وكل سنة وانتى طيبة *


----------

